# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Φορτηγά Στερεών/Χύμα φορτίων - (Oceangoing Drycargo/Bulkers)

## marieta01

Γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει σε ποιον εφοπλιστη δικο μας ανηκει το Φ/Γ''TRIZAN'' κορεατικη σημαια, προσαραξε στη θασο 11/2005.ευχαριστω

----------


## apeiranthos

*Γειά χαρά σε όλους.
Έχω τρεις ερωτήσεις. Γνωρίζει κάποιος να ρίξει τα φώτα του;

Τι είναι το μινεράλι και σε τι μορφή φορτώνεται σε φορτηγά πλοία 
χύδην ξηρού φορτίου ;

Μπορεί να φορτωθεί στο ίδιο αμπάρι για παράδειγμα με χύμα κριθάρι;


*

----------


## jumpman

Το μινεράλι είναι όντως χύδιν ξηρό φορτίο.Είναι κυρίως "χώμα" και είναι η ακατέργαστη μορφή μεταλευμάτων όπως αυτά εξέρχονται από τα ορυχεία.Δε μπορεί να φορτωθεί με κριθάρι ή άλλα παρόμοια με το κριθάρι φορτία.

----------


## apeiranthos

*jumpman σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Μερικές ακόμη ερωτήσεις...

Τι μεταλεύματα συνήθως περιέχει;
Φορτώνεται μινεράλι σε πλοία από λιμάνι της Αττικής ;

Θα μπορούσε να φορτωθεί μινεράλι μαζί με π.χ. λαμαρίνες*

----------


## jumpman

Εδώ στην Ελλάδα νομίζω πως μινεράλι φορτώνουν σε λιμάνι κοντά στον Βόλο.Δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή το όνομα του λιμανιού.Φορτώνουν Βοξίτη(αλουμίνιο) από τον Παρνασσό.Τουλάχιστον όσο δούλευαν τα ορυχεία.Τώρα σε λιμάνι της Αττικής δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.Τα μεταλλεύματα τώρα μπορεί να είναι πολλά, κυρίως απεξέργαστα μέταλλα όπως νομίζω είχα ξαναγράψει.Όταν εννοείς μαζί, εννοείς στο ίδιο αμπάρι;Αν εννοείς αυτό τότε δεν γίνεται.Τώρα σε διαφορετικά αμπάρια δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά.Πρέπει να ρωτήσεις κάποιον καπετάνιο για αυτό.Επίσης πολλα μινεράλια είναι πολύ ακριβό εμπόρευμα και άλλα έχουν μεγάλο ειδικό βάρος.

----------


## Leo

Μινεράλια είναι όλα τα ορυκτά μεταλεύαματα που φορτώνονται χύμα σε πλοία xύδην (χύμα) φορτίων (bulk carriers). Τα φορτία αυτά είναι διάφορα χώματα (πλούσια σε πρώτες ύλες μεταλευμάτων), ορυκτά (όπως ο βωξίτης που είπε ο jumpman, από τον οποίο μετά απο μακρά επεξεργασία εξάγεται το αλουμίνο), ο σίδηρος κ.λ.π. Βωξίτης όντως φορτώνεται στην Ελλάδα απο την Ιτέα, που βγαίνει απο τον Παρνασό. 
Μινεράλια φορτώνοται απο πάρα πολλά μέρη για πολλούς προορισμούς. Μεγάλες εξαγωγές μινεραλιών γίνονται απο την Βραζιλία, Αυστραλία, Ινδία και αλλού για Κίνα, Ιαπωνία, Ευρώπη. Τα μινεραλία συνήθως φορτώνονται μόνα τους σε άλα τα αμπάρια του πλοίου.
Φυσικά και μπορεί να φρτωθεί με άλλα φορτία σε διαφορετικά όμως αμπάρια. Μπορεί επίσης να φορτωθούν σε μορφή εμπλουτισμένων μεταλευμάτων (concentrates), όπως χαλκού, μολύβδου κλπ.

----------


## Leo

Ένα νέο θέμα στο οποίο σταδιακά θα μεταφερθούν τα φορτηγά πλοία στερεών και χύμα φορτίων για να αποσυμφορηθεί το θέμα *Ποντοπόρος πλοία και φωτό*.  Ό λόγος της διάσπασης είναι να μας δωθεί η ευκαιρία να αναλύουμε διάφορα θέματα άνα κατηγορία πλοίων και φορτίων, ώστε να εμπλουτίζουμε τις γνώσεις μας ανταλλάσοντας  γνώσεις και σχολιάζοντας εμπειρίες.

Για αρχή ας δούμε ένα πλοίο που μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι που μόλις έχει φθάσει.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57839

----------


## Eng

Και να περασω και απο δω με ενα Panamax..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57869

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57870

----------


## BULKERMAN

Επιτελους ανοιξε θεμα με αναφορα μονο στα φορτηγα!!! εχουμε να συζητησουμε πολλα εδω και να ανεβουν οι φωτο που πρεπει!! ο Leo εκανε την καλυτερη αρχη και ο Εng συνεχιζει να ανεβαζει ανεξαντλητο υλικο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Επιτελους ανοιξε θεμα με αναφορα μονο στα φορτηγα!!! εχουμε να συζητησουμε πολλα εδω και να ανεβουν οι φωτο που πρεπει!! ο Leo εκανε την καλυτερη αρχη και ο Εng συνεχιζει να ανεβαζει ανεξαντλητο υλικο...


Οχι μονο σχολια..θελω Πραξεις!!!!
Οκ?????  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Οχι μονο σχολια..θελω Πραξεις!!!!
> Οκ?????


 
Ο.Κ !!!!! :Wink:  soon...

----------


## Leo

Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν με ένα φορτίο petcoke (petroleum coke) και να δούμε σε τρείς φωτογραφίες την διαδικάσία εκρότωσης με τα μέσα (γερανοί) της ξηράς. Θα ακολουθήσουν μερκές ακόμη απο την ξηρά και άλλα σχετικά με το θέμα, τα οποία μπορούμε να σχολιάζουμε. Αν κάποιοι απο τους νεότερους, φοιτητές ΑΕΝ έχετε απορίες να μας ρωτάτε χωρίς να ντρέπεστε...  :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58232

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58233

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58234

----------


## Natsios

Μετα τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του Λεο ας δουμε που παει το φορτιο

εκφορτωση με γερανο ξηρας (shore cranes)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58248

ειτε σε τετοια χωνια (hoppers) τα οποια τροφοδοτουν φορτηγα (φαινεται στο πσω χωνι)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58250

ειτε κατευθειαν στη ξηρα οπου συγκεντρωνεται ολο το φορτιο και με μπολτοζες μοιραζετε σε φορτηγα, βαγονια κτλ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58251
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58252

Τετοιου ειδους φορτια (καρβουνα κτλ) συνηθως δεν εχουν προβλημα να βραχουν, δηλαδη η ποιοτητα του φορτιου δεν χαλαει με το νερο αρα δεν δημιουργητε προβλημα με τους παραληπτες (εξαρταται σε καθε περιπτωση) γιαυτο και βλεπεται να το ριχνουν σε νερα βροχης. 
Καπτεν Λεο περιμενουμε τις επομενες φωτογραφιες σου

----------


## Eng

> Αρκετά για σήμερα από εμένα. Συνεχίζεται πάντα με "μαύρα" φορτία η κουβέντα μας.


Και ερχεται η στιγμη που ο έρμος αρχιμηχανικος να ανεβει στο βαπορι αυτο και να κανει την επιθεωρηση του για το επικειμενο intermediate survey. Συναντα τον Πρωτοκαι που του λεει τα προβλματα του, δεν τραβαει καλα η bilge pump και δεν ξερουμε γιατι.. Ανοιξαμε τα φιλτρα και τα ειδαμε φουλ στη καρβούνα. Τι να κάνουμε? Αντε τραβα τωρα να παραγγελνεις φιλτρα και βαστα να μην σου εχει χαλάσει τις τσοντες σε κανενα valve απο την κατακρατηση των φορτιων, παραγγειλε και κανα valve γιατι στα spare εχουν σκασει τα λαστιχα. Και αντε πες τα φιλτρα τις αντλιας τα αλλαξες, εισαι σιγουρος πως δεν εχει περάσει βαρβούνα στο μοτερ? Αντε Πρωτε, παμε σιγα σιγα να κανουμε overhauling την Bilge Pump No??? (στην τυχη επιλεγεις την 1) γιατι δεν μπορεις να λυσεις και τις δυο αφου εκτος απο Bilge ειναι και General Service Pump που θα χρησιμοποιησεις για να πλυνεις τα αμπαρια. Ο Πρωτος θα στραβωμουτσουνιασει λιγο αλλα του λες ελα ρε Καμπαγιάν καντο για το φουκαριαρικο το βαπορι.. και τελικα γινεται η δουλεια. Και βεβαια μεσα στην αντλια, στο μοτερ γινεται της..κακομοίρας (έμπαινε Ζήκοοο), η φτερωτη εχει πιασει καρβουνα και απο λασπουλα..μην το συζητας. ολη εξω για πλύσιμο με χημικά και επανατοποθετηση.. ρε...τυφλωστε βρε παιδια και την σωλήνα (ποτε μην εμπιστευεσαι μονο ενα valve στον ωκεανο..) μην τρεχουν νερα στο Μηχανοστασιο!
Τωρα αν νομιζεται πως ολα αυτα ειναι περβολικα..τι θα λεγατε αν σας έλεγα πως το υποτηθεμενο αυτο Handymax εχει 6 + 6 ναυλο για καρβουνα απο Ευρωπη (Σλοβενια) σε Αφρικη (Νηγηρια). Ολα αυτα λογικοτατα!!

Και η ζωη αυτου του ερμου αρχμηχανικου...still going..!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και η ζωη αυτου του ερμου αρχμηχανικου...still going..!


Ο αρχιμηχανικός μια χαρά είναι !Αυτούς τους φουκαράδες λυπάμαι ,που κάθε φορά που τους επισκέπτεται ,τους βγάζει ένα κάρο δουλειές ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Ο αρχιμηχανικός μια χαρά είναι !Αυτούς τους φουκαράδες λυπάμαι ,που κάθε φορά που τους επισκέπτεται ,τους βγάζει ένα κάρο δουλειές !


Με εστειλες.... :Razz: !!! Εισαι αψογος!!!!! Και να δεις τι σου εχω για απόψε στα Μηχανοστασια!!!!

Να μου εισαι παντα καλα Κωστη..!!

----------


## Eng

> βαλε κατι παραπάνω είανι η γνωστή roymar. και τα βαπόρια της είναι general cargo. 	  	27-09-09 14:46


Φθλαρακι μου σε βλεπω στα φουλ σου!!! Καλωσόρισες και χαιρομαι πολυ που σε ξανασυναντω! Η αληθεια ειναι πως αυτη ειναι η εταιρια, μονο που εχω φώτο μονο απο αυτο το βαπόρι. Αν πεσει στην υπόληψή μου κάποια άλλη θα ανεβάσω πάραυτα!!!

Να εισαι καλά και καλή ξεκούραση...!

----------


## Natsios

Ας μεινουμε λοιπον ακομα στα καρβουνα τα οποια πρεπει να αναφερουμε οτι δεν ειναι τοσο αθωα φορτια οσο φαινονται. Πολλα απο τα φορτια αυτα εκπεμπουν μεθανιο, ενα ευλεκτο αεριο το ποιο δημιουργει μια ευλεκτη ατμοσφαιρα και συνθηκες φωτιας στο αμπαρι, ή ειναι ικανα να αυταναυλεκτουν (spontaneous combastion). Ετσι λοιπον κρινετε αναγκαια η καθημερινη στενη παρακολουθηση τους απο την ώρα φορτωσης εως και την ωρα εκφορτωσης. Πρεπει να ζητητε πριν την φορτωση επισημο χαρτι απο τους φορτωτες (shippers), το οποιο να αναφερει λεπτομερώς ολες τις ιδιοτητες του φορτιου καθως και περαιτερω οδηγιες για τον ασφαλη χειρισμο και μεταφορα του φορτιου και να μετριουντε καθε μερα τα επιπεδα αεριων και θερμοκρασιων μεσα στο αμπαρι. Υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες ενεργειες για τις παραπανω διαδικασιες καθως και συγκεκριμενες οδηγιες ασφαλειας για τα πληρωματα σε περιπτωση φορτωσης τετοιων φορτιων.

----------


## Eng

> Υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες ενεργειες για τις παραπανω διαδικασιες καθως και συγκεκριμενες οδηγιες ασφαλειας για τα πληρωματα σε περιπτωση φορτωσης τετοιων φορτιων.


Μια απο τις οδηγείες που συνηθιζουμε να δινουμε αλλά και επιθεωρούμε οταν το καραβι ειναι χρονοναυλωμενο σε φορτια καρβούνου (και ποικιλίες) ειναι τα vent heads των αμπαριών να ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση όπως επίσης και οι σωλήνες που φτανουν στο αμπάρι (να μην ειναι σάπιες ή cracked).
Ακόμη ιδιαίτερη σημασία δίνεται και στα vents των καπακιών που επισης θα πρέπει να ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση ωστε να μπορει να γίνεται φυσικη ανακυκλοφορια του αερα σε συνεργασια με τΑ vent heads. Ακόμη δινεται οδηγία να vents των καπακιων να ειναι πάντα ανοιχτα και αν σε περιπτωση εχει θαλασσα να ανοιγεται μονο το πρυμνιο vent αλλά να υπάρχει συνεχομενο gas mesurement από τη καθε βάρδια.
Επίσης αν κρίνει ο καπετάνιος, πως τα επίπεδα αναφλεξης του φορτιου ειναι υψηλά χρειάζεται να υπάρχει σε λειτουργία η Emergency Fire Pump οχι μονο σε σταδιο αναμονής αλλά με ανοιγμένα τα επιστομια της κουβερτας.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ακόμη δινεται οδηγία να vents των καπακιων να ειναι πάντα ανοιχτα και αν σε περιπτωση εχει θαλασσα να ανοιγεται μονο το πρυμνιο vent αλλά να υπάρχει συνεχομενο *gas mesurement* από τη καθε βάρδια.
> Επίσης αν κρίνει ο καπετάνιος, πως τα επίπεδα αναφλεξης του φορτιου ειναι υψηλά χρειάζεται να υπάρχει σε λειτουργία η Emergency Fire Pump οχι μονο σε σταδιο αναμονής αλλά με ανοιγμένα τα επιστομια της κουβερτας.


To gas measurement πως γίνεται? Υπάρχει ή τοποθετείτε gas detection system ?
Τα αμπάρια με αυτό το φορτίο έχουν ελεύθερες επιφάνειες η είναι γεμάτα μέχρι επάνω ?
Για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι μικροι !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> To gas measurement πως γίνεται? Υπάρχει ή τοποθετείτε gas detection system ?
> Τα αμπάρια με αυτό το φορτίο έχουν ελεύθερες επιφάνειες η είναι γεμάτα μέχρι επάνω ?
> Για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι μικροι !!


Στο βαπορι που ημουν επάνω ειχαμε..portable gas detector..ενα φιλιππινο που εμαπινε απο τον ρουμπο και μετραγε το γκαζι με τα γκαζομετρα. Υπάρχουν ομως και οι σοβαρες περιπτωσεις οπου μπορουν να μουν γκαζομετρα απο τα vents των καπακιων με μακρυ σωλινα καπου στα 5-6 μετρα κατω, οχι ομως να ακουμπαει στο φορτιο.
Το φορτιο εχει και βεβαια ελευθερες επιφανειες απλα η φορτωση του γινεται με τη μορφη slop (κεκλιμενο). Ομως οταν φορτωνεις στο 90% συνηθος το φορτιο φτάνει μεχρι τo Upper Slopping Plate (Topside Tank Bottom Plate).

----------


## Natsios

Σχεδον παντα ειναι φορητα (portable) ta gas detectors (γκαζομετρα).  Εng το θεμα του φιλιππινου που εμπαινε απο το ρουμπο στο αμπαρι να μετρησει καλυτερα να μην το συζητησουμε αν και δυστυχως ακολουθητε απο πολλους. Το πιο σωστο απο οσο γνωριζω ειναι να μετρας γκαζια και θερμοκρασια με το σωληνα οπως αναφερεις ο οποιος ομως θα μπαινει στο αμπαρι απο την ειδικη υποδοχη που υπάρχει στα κουβουσια γιαυτο το σκοπο.

----------


## Natsios

> Σχεδον παντα ειναι φορητα (portable) ta gas detectors (γκαζομετρα). Εng το θεμα του φιλιππινου που εμπαινε απο το ρουμπο στο αμπαρι να μετρησει καλυτερα να μην το συζητησουμε αν και δυστυχως ακολουθητε απο πολλους. Το πιο σωστο απο οσο γνωριζω ειναι να μετρας γκαζια και θερμοκρασια με το σωληνα οπως αναφερεις ο οποιος ομως θα μπαινει στο αμπαρι απο την ειδικη υποδοχη που υπάρχει στα κουβουσια γιαυτο το σκοπο.


Η ειδικη υποδοχη που ελεγα παραπανω οπως περιγραφεται στα βιβλια

----------


## Leo

Τώρα που έχω λίγο χρόνο να σας εξιστορήσω με απλά λόγια και σύντομα την φωτιά σε αμπάρι. Το πλοίο φόρτωσε από να λιμάνι της βόρειας Κίνας (καλή ώρα εκιά πιο πάνω από τα μέρη του Eng), για2 λιμάνια τηςΤουρκίας. Συχνά όταν φορτώνουμε τέτοιο φορτίο παρατηρούμε καπνούς που δεν είναι τίποτα ανησυχητικό, αφού προέρχεται από τις διαφορές θερμοκρασίας ατμόσφαιρας και του ίδιου του φορτίου. Καπνός είναι λευκός στιγμιαίος, έχει την όψη ατμού και χάνεται. Κάτι που πρέπει να κρατήσετε στο μυαλό σας είναι ότι στο δηλωτικό του φορτωτή δεν έλεγε τίποτα σοβαρό αλλά έλεγε ότι το φορτίο αν βραχεί μπορεί να αυτο-αναφλεγεί.

Το ταξίδι ήταν μέσω Σιγκαπούρης και Σουέζ για το πρώτο λιμάνι στην Μεσόγειο. Στο πρώτο λιμάνι η εκφόρτωση πήγε καλά χωρίς προβλήματα. Οι στοιβαδόροι με την πίεση των αρχών κατά καιρούς έκανα σπρέι νερού στα ανοικτά αμπάρια για να μην κάνει σκόνη...... Τέλειωσε η εκφόρτωση και φύγαμε για το δεύτερο λιμάνι στα Τουρκικά παράλια του Αιγαίου.

Στην διαδρομή διαπιστώθηκε ότι έβγαινε καπνός από ένα αμπάρι.... Την επομένη φθάσαμε στο λιμάνι, πέσαμε δίπλα και άρχισε η εκφόρτωση. Σουρούπωσε και στο σήκωμα κάθε χουφτιάς παρατηρούσαμε να πυρακτώνεται στο σημείο και η ζεστασιά μπόλικη. Μιλάμεγια το αμπάρι No. 5 και μόνο αυτό (γειτνίαση με μηανοστάσιο και καύσιμα στα δυπύθμενα).Κλείσαμε το αμπάρι και αφού το ασφαλίσαμε ελευθερώσαμε 10 φιάλες CO2. Μέγα λάθος... Έγινε μια μικρο-έκριξη χωρίς ζημιά. Ζητήσαμε βοήθεια/συμβουλή από τις τοπικές αρχές για το τι να κάνουμεαλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.Επικοινωνήσαμε με ειδικούς στο Λονδίνο και μας συνέστησαν να ανοίξουμε προσεκτικά το αμπάρι, να αεριστεί να φύγουν τα αέρια μεθανίου (που προκάλεσαν και την έκρηξη) και να ρίξουμε νερό (θαλασσινό) μέχρι να σκεπαστεί το φορτίο.

Αυτή την δύσκολη ώρα μας ήρθε εντολή λιμένος να φύγουμε από τον ντόκο στην ράδα γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο να μείνουμε μέσα. Οι ειδική μας συμβούλεψαν να μην πάμε πουθενά. Να βάλουμε εκφόρτωση άμεσα και να ρίχνουμε νερό μέχρι να φύγει ο κίνδυνος και να μην διακοπεί η εκφόρτωση για κανένα λόγο. Τους ακούσαμε, η φωτιά έσβησε σε 1 ώρα, Οι ζημιές που πάθαμε ήταν τίποτα αμελητέες μπροστά στο κίνδυνο να χαθεί το πλοίο.

Μάθημα... Στην παραμικρή υποψία, μιλάμε με το γραφείο, μιλάμε με ειδικούς και ακολουθούμε τις συμβουλές τους. Δεν κάνουμε του κεφαλιού μας ποτέ.

----------


## Natsios

Πολυ ενδιαφερον Λεο, σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ που μοιραστηκες την εμπειρια σου αυτη με εμας. Μου κανει εντυπωση η εκρηξη μετα το CO2. Γιατι εγινε μαθατε? Απο οτι καταλαβα η συβουλη που πηρατε απο τους περισσοτερους ειδικους ηταν η περιφεριακη ψηξη

----------


## Leo

Εξερράγη το μεθάνιο που είχε συσσωρευτεί (ευτυχώς, σε μικρές ποσότητες) κάτω από τα καπάκια μετά το κλείσιμο των αμπαριών για την διοχέτευση CO2. Η ενέργεια αυτή δεν προσέφερε τίποτα, κατά τους ειδικούς. Η συμβουλή ήταν "flood the cargo with water but do not interrupt discharging, keep going it is very important..." και δούλεψε. Υπολογίστε ότι έπεσαν περίπου 1000 τόνοι νερού στο αμπάρι με 4 μάνικες (μισό το φορτίο μέσα στο αμπάρι- δηλαδή αρκετά χαμηλά - με την λακκούβα από την εκφόρτωση στο κέντρο, όπου το φορτίο πυρακτώνονταν με κάθε χουφτιά που έφευγε - γιατί έπαιρνε οξυγόνο).

----------


## Leo

Αν αυτή την στγμή δεν έχουμε να πούμε κάτι άλλο για τα κάρβουνα να πάμε παρακάτω. Ας ξαναγράψει ο mastrovasilis τα concentrates (εμπλουτισμένα μεταλέυματα) εδώ, να το συνεχίσουμε σε μια ενότητα), αλλιώς ας ανοίξουμε ένα άλλο φορτίο.

----------


## Leo

Τα εμπλουτισμένα μεταλεύματα είναι βαριά και σκονιάρικα ή βαριά και λασπιάρικα φορτία. Τέτοια κυρίως φορτώνονται κυρίως απο την Χιλή και το Περού για παντού, αλλά με περισσότερη κίνηση στην Απω Ανατολή. Επίσης από την Βόρεια Αυστραλία προς παντού με μεγαλύτερη κίνηση στην Ευρώπη κυρίως (Βέλγιο). Λιγότερα αυτής της μορφής διακινούνται από την Ινδία προς Κίνα που τελευταία παρουσίασαν προλήματα υγροποίησης για τα οποία θα μιλήσουμε παρκάτω. 

Οι τύποι των φορτίων αυτών είναι αυτό του χαλκού (coper), όπως μας είπε ο mastronasislis παραπάνω και θα συνεχίσει. ¶λλα είναι του μολύβδου (lead), του ψευδαργύρου (zinc) και άλλα. Είναι φορτία αδελφά αφου όλων το επώνυμο είναι εμπλουτισμένα (concentrates). Ας δούμε λοιπόν τι έχουν να μας πουν οι φίλοι μας.

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα θα ξεκινήσουμε μια νέα ενότητα φορτίου, το πασίγνωστο και "μη αγαπητό" (γιατί κουνάνε τα βαπόρια με τέτοιο φορτίο)  μινεράλι (σιδηρομετάλευμα) και όλα τα φορτία που φέρουν το όνομα iron ore σε ολες τους τις μορφές, χώματος, fines, pellets κλπ.

Θα ήθελα να αρχίσω από μια παραδοσιακή χώρα φόρτωσης αυτού του φροτίου που ακόμη και στις μέρες μας έχουν μείνει οι πατροπαράδοτοι τρόποι φόρτωσης με τις μαντίλες (έτσι λέγεται αυτός ο τύπος σαμπανιού), που δεν είναι άλλη από την Ινδία. Εδώ ξεκινήσαμε την φόρτωση στον ντόκο, μέχρι εκεί  που μας παίρνει το βύθισμα και μετά θα μεταφερθούμε σε ακόμη παραδοσιακότερο τρόπο φόρτωσης, στη ράδα...

4 ενδεικτικές φωτογραφίες που νομίζω δεν θέλουν επεξήγηση αλλά μπορείτε να σχολιάστε αν έχετε απορίες.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64350

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64351

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64352

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64353

----------


## ChiefMate

Τελειο θεμα....
Πως μικραινουν οι φωτο να ανεβασω κ εγω καμια ρε παιδια?

----------


## Trakman

Φορτώνουν έτσι όλο αυτό το θηρίο?!?:shock: Πόσες μέρες τους παίρνει Κάπτεν?

----------


## Leo

> Φορτώνουν έτσι όλο αυτό το θηρίο?!?:shock: Πόσες μέρες τους παίρνει Κάπτεν?


Ε! καμιά 10αρία μέρες και..... Αν φανταστείς ότι στη Βραζιλία φορτώνουν βαπόρι 176,000 τόνων σε 30 ώρες, μπορείς να βγάλεις και τα συμπεράσματα σου. Θέλω  να πιστεύω ότι ο Chief Mate θα έχει μια φωτό να μας δείξει τι "ξερνάνε" τα λουριά εκεί. Αν παρακολουθήσεις την εξέλιξη θα καταλάβεις  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Την ίδια ακριβώς απορεία με τον Γιώργο είχα κι εγώ... Πραγματικά απαρχαιωμένος τρόπος φόρτωσης ! Και όπως βλέπω όλη η δουλειά γίνεται με τα κρένια του βαποριού ούτε καν με του λιμανιού όπως θα συνέβαινε σε άλλες περιπτώσεις... Αναρωτιέμαι πρόκειται για μεμονωμένο περιστατικό ή όλα τα βαπόρια φορτώνονται μόνα τους ;

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ε! καμιά 10αρία μέρες και..... Αν φανταστείς ότι στη Βραζιλία φορτώνουν βαπόρι 176,000 τόνων σε 30 ώρες, μπορείς να βγάλεις και τα συμπεράσματα σου. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ο Chief Mate θα έχει μια φωτό να μας δείξει τι "ξερνάνε" τα λουριά εκεί. Αν παρακολουθήσεις την εξέλιξη θα καταλάβεις


Το ανάποδο έπρεπε να γίνεται !10 μέρες στην Βραζιλία και 30 ώρες στην Ινδία ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

> Το ανάποδο έπρεπε να γίνεται !10 μέρες στην Βραζιλία και 30 ώρες στην Ινδία !


Φευγεις απο Ινδια και το κεφάλι πάει πέρα δόθε. Ξέρεις εσύ από Ινδούς :Wink: 

Να βάλω και εγώ μερικές φωτό από φόρτωση nickel ore στη Ινδονησία

Το φορτίο 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64424

Φόρτωση σε μπάριζα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64425

Και απο εκεί στο πλοίο με πλωτό γερανό
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64426

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ε! καμιά 10αρία μέρες και..... Αν φανταστείς ότι στη Βραζιλία φορτώνουν βαπόρι 176,000 τόνων σε 30 ώρες, μπορείς να βγάλεις και τα συμπεράσματα σου. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ο Chief Mate θα έχει μια φωτό να μας δείξει τι "ξερνάνε" τα λουριά εκεί. Αν παρακολουθήσεις την εξέλιξη θα καταλάβεις


 
Captain ντρεπεσαι να πεις 175000 σε 14 ωρες????????
Ισα ισα να βγει η σαβουρα....
Εχω υλικο αλλα νευριαζω οταν μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι η φωτο στο οριο 100χ100 που θελει κ δεν μπορω να το αλλαξω κ καταλαβαινεις.....
 Please advise.....

----------


## ChiefMate

Κατ'αρχην να ευχαριστησω τους φιλους Μαστροκωστα κ Νατσιο για την βοηθεια κ επειτα να παραθεσω μια φωτο την αγαπημενη μου Ινδια.
Hμερομηνια: Φεβρουαριος 2005
Λιμανι: Μοrmugao ή Goa κατα συνηθεια.
Πλοιο φορτηγιδα: M/V SWATIRANI
Φορτιο: Iron Ore Pellet Feeds
Quantity: bss on max arrival draft 17,50m at Disport (Constanta)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64562

----------


## Leo

Αφού είμαστε ακόμη στην Ινδία ας δούμε την συνέχεα της φόρτωσης στην ράδα. Ένα πολύ προσφιλές "σπόρ" για τους Ινδούς, αφού δεν υπάρχουν λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις γαι φόρτωση σε ντόκους.

Φόρτωση με χούφτες (grabs) από μαούνες (barges), στη ράδα. 
Πρώτη εκδοχή... η καλή  :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64554

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64555

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64556

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64557

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64558

----------


## Leo

Η δεύτερη έκδοση.... μη το συζητήσουμε ε? :Very Happy:  Στεγανή η χούφτα .....
φορώνουμε συγχρόνως και deck  :Surprised: .

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64559

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64560

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64561

----------


## Leo

Ωραίος Chief, τα κατάφερες!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ωραίος Chief, τα κατάφερες!!!


ΕΕΕΕΕ!! Όταν επεμβαίνουν οι μηχανικοί........  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

Κ συνεχιζουμε με τις μπαριζες που εφερναν το φορτιο....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64563

----------


## ChiefMate

Κ λιγες μερες μετα στην Κωνσταντζα της Ρουμανιας,οπου λογω ψυχους παγωσε το φορτιο κ γι αυτο το λογο κατσαμε συνολικα 10 μερες για εκφορτωση.....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64565

----------


## ChiefMate

> ΕΕΕΕΕ!! Όταν επεμβαίνουν οι μηχανικοί........


 
Χααχααχαχα!!!!!
Πραγματικα ειναι απο τις λιγες φορες που βαζουν το χερι τους μηχανικοι κ φτιαχνεται η ζημια!!!!

Πλακα κανω ετσι?
Μαστρο-Κωστα μου ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κ λιγες μερες μετα στην Κωνσταντζα της Ρουμανιας,οπου λογω ψυχους παγωσε το φορτιο κ γι αυτο το λογο κατσαμε συνολικα 10 μερες για εκφορτωση.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64565


Καλή πατρίδα η Κωστάντζα !!!Παλιά κάποιοι ναυτικοί την λάτρευαν , για τα πανέμορφα αξιοθέατα ! :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Καλή πατρίδα η Κωστάντζα !!!Παλιά κάποιοι ναυτικοί την λάτρευαν , για τα πανέμορφα αξιοθέατα !


 

Πανεμορφα δεν λες τιποτα..............................
Μαγικα!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Πανεμορφα δεν λες τιποτα..............................
> Μαγικα!


Πως να το κανουμε..Υπαρχουν καποια μερη που τους εχεις ιδιαιτερη εκτιμηση... :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

Κάπου εκεί στην Papaia ετσι? (σωστα το γράφω :Confused: )

----------


## Eng

Εξαιρετικοτατη η τελευταια συνομιλια!! Χαιρομαι που βλεπω φιλους καλους!
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω κατι συγκεκριμενο να γραψω.... :Very Happy: 
Απλά χαιρομαι πολυ και αυτο σας μοιραζομαι..
off topic? Πιθανον αλλα η χαρα μεταξύ φιλων - και μάλιστα Μηχανης κ Γεφυρας - ειναι (θεωρώ) πάντα.. in topic!
Natsios, σωστα το γρ :Very Happy: φεις!

----------


## Thanasis89

Λοιπόν επειδή ανέκαθεν είχα μια αγάπη στην ποντοπόρο είπα να βοηθήσω κι εγώ λίγο στο θέμα με κάτι πιο ζωντανό. Μην κοιτάτε που δεν συμμετέχω αλλά παρακαλουθώ με τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον... Λοιπόν στο παρακάτω βίντεο θα δείτε τις διαδικασίες που έχουν αναφερθεί σ' αυτό το θέμα κατα καρούς... Διαχείριση υλικών, σε πλοία και φορτω - εκφόρτωση. Η μόνη διαφορά αφορά το μέγεθος των πλοίων καθώς μιλάμε για motoships. Δεν θα αναλύσω το βίντεο μιας και είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα ξέρετε καλύτερα από μένα ! Ελπίζω Leo να μην είμαι εκτός θέματος. Κι αν είμαι νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει περισσότερο εδώ παρά στα motoships... Αφιερώνεται σε όλους και ειδικά στον Leo, Eng και Μαστροβασίλη.  :Very Happy:  

Το βίντεο του ανοίγματος του καπακιού και η διαχείριση του φορτίου...  

Θα υπάρξει συνέχεια... Αν την θέλετε φυσικά...

----------


## Leo

Θανάση όλα είναι ευπρόσδεκτα απλά τα βάζουμε με μια τάξη όσον αφορά την κατηγορία φορτίων, για να είναι εύκολα ανιχνεύσημα αργότερα μέσα από την αναζήτηση. Αυτή τη στιγμή μιλάμε για μινεράλια (σιδηρομεταλεύματα). Το φορτίο που εσύ δείχνεις στο βίντεο τι ακριβώς είναι? Οικοδομική άμμος, λίπασμα, άλλο? δεν έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάπτεν μου μάλλον είναι άμμος δεν είχα καταλάβει κι εγώ... Συγνώμη δεν το κατάλαβα ότι πρόκειται μόνο για σιδηρομεταλλεύματα. Θα ήθελα να το μεταφέρετε εκεί που θεωρείτε ότι είναι σωστό και να συνεχίσω το ποστάρισμα εκεί ή να περιμένω λίγο. Σας ζητώ συγγνώμη...  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> Κάπτεν μου μάλλον είναι άμμος δεν είχα καταλάβει κι εγώ... Συγνώμη δεν το κατάλαβα ότι πρόκειται μόνο για σιδηρομεταλλεύματα. Θα ήθελα να το μεταφέρετε εκεί που θεωρείτε ότι είναι σωστό και να συνεχίσω το ποστάρισμα εκεί ή να περιμένω λίγο. Σας ζητώ συγγνώμη...


Θα χρειαστεί να περιμένεις λίγο Θάνο...

----------


## Thanasis89

Το καλαμπόκι περνάει ;  :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Όταν μιλήσουμε για φορτία σιτηρών θα το βάλουμε κι αυτό.

----------


## Leo

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες φόρτωσης σιδηρομεταλεύματος από το Visakhapatnam (Vizag) δίπλα στον ντόκο, με μερικά σχόλια.....

Η ποιότητα του φορτίου ενίοτε δημιουργεί ερωτηματικά στους Αξιωματικούς και τον Πλοίαρχο. Αυτό είναι καλό να το συζητάμε με τους ανωτέρους. Επιβάλλεται για πιθανές μελλοντικές απαιτήσεις (Claims), να υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες που θα συνοδεύουν ένα γράμμα διαμαρτυρίας (Letter of Protest) στο οποίο θα επισημαίνεται η παρατήρηση του μεταφορέα (Πλοίο) κατά την φόρτωση. 
Αυτό είναι ένα επιπλέον μέτρο προστασίας από αυτό που παρέχει έτσι κι αλλιώς η γενικότερη παρατήρηση που επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει ή να καταγράφεται στα Mate's Receipts "*Quality* and quantity Unknown", που φανερώνει ότι ο μεταφορέας δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για την ποιότητα του φορτίου. Ας το δούμε:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64772
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64773

Έχουμε πει και σε άλλα φορτία ότι η φόρτωση σε μορφή βουνού πρέπει να αποφεύγεται, ανεξάρτητα αν το φορτίο μετακινείται ή όχι κατά την μεταφορά (με το μπότζι του πλοίου). Εδώ υπάρχουν και θέματα αντοχής και κόπωσης του πυθμένα του αμπαριού στο σημείο της κορυφής, πράγμα που δεν πρέπει να παραβλέπεται.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64774

Τέλος ας δούμε τι συμβαίνει με το φορτίο που διασκορπίζεται δεξιά και αριστερά, στα καταστρώματα, αυτό που παίρνει ο αέρας και αυτό που πέφτει στην θάλασσα ανάμεσα στο πλοίο και τον ντόκο από τις χούφτες που τρέχουν (το είδαμε στην προηγούμενη δημοσίευση). Εδώ συμπληρώνεται το δεύτερο σκέλος της παρατήρησης στα Mate's Receipts "Qualityand *quantity*Unknown", που αφορά την ποσότητα και μιας και δώσαμε ένα γράμμα διαμαρτυρίας, καλό είναι να γράφουμε μέσα σ αυτό και δυο λογάκια για το φορτίο που πάει χαμένο και να κρατούμε αρχείο των φωτογραφιών που το αποδεικνύουν (πρώτη φωτογραφία παρακάτω).
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64776

Η δεύτερη είναι το σκούπισμα των στοιβαδόρων στο κατάστρωμα μετά τον χαμό της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας. Και αφού το σκουπίζουν και το βάζουν στο αμπάρι γιατί να το γράψουμε? Γιατί συνήθως στο αμπάρι πάει μόνο αυτό που είναι κοντά στο κουβούσι, ενώ αυτό που είναι κοντά στην μουράδα πάει στη θάλασσα... δυστυχώς το μινεράλι είναι ένα βαρύ φορτίο για τους αδύναμους εργάτες.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64777

Σ αυτό το σημείο να παρακαλέσω τα μέλη αν έχουν να μας δώσουν μερικές φωτογραφίες από άλλα λιμάνια και άλλους τύπους μινεραλιών (πχ pellets)

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες φόρτωσης σιδηρομεταλεύματος από το Visakhapatnam (Vizag) δίπλα στον ντόκο, με μερικά σχόλια.....
> 
> Η ποιότητα του φορτίου ενίοτε δημιουργεί ερωτηματικά στους Αξιωματικούς και τον Πλοίαρχο. Αυτό είναι καλό να το συζητάμε με τους ανωτέρους. Επιβάλλεται για πιθανές μελλοντικές απαιτήσεις (Claims), να υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες που θα συνοδεύουν ένα γράμμα διαμαρτυρίας (Letter of Protest) στο οποίο θα επισημαίνεται η παρατήρηση του μεταφορέα (Πλοίο) κατά την φόρτωση. 
> Αυτό είναι ένα επιπλέον μέτρο προστασίας από αυτό που παρέχει έτσι κι αλλιώς η γενικότερη παρατήρηση που επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει ή να καταγράφεται στα Mate's Receipts "*Quality* and quantity Unknown", που φανερώνει ότι ο μεταφορέας δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για την ποιότητα του φορτίου. Ας το δούμε:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64772
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64773
> 
> Έχουμε πει και σε άλλα φορτία ότι η φόρτωση σε μορφή βουνού πρέπει να αποφεύγεται, ανεξάρτητα αν το φορτίο μετακινείται ή όχι κατά την μεταφορά (με το μπότζι του πλοίου). Εδώ υπάρχουν και θέματα αντοχής και κόπωσης του πυθμένα του αμπαριού στο σημείο της κορυφής, πράγμα που δεν πρέπει να παραβλέπεται.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64774
> ...


Leo στην πρωτη φωτο βλεπω οτι το φορτηγο εχει ξεφορτωσει 2 διαφορετικα φορτια...σε αυτη την περιπτωση τι κανεις??

----------


## ChiefMate

Να προσθεσω πως οπου εχουμε περιπτωση φορτιου στην κουβερτα μπορουμε παραθετοντας κ φωτογραφικο υλικο να θεωρησουμε το βαπορι ως not fully loaded κ να ζητησουμε απο τους Shippers εργατες για τον καθαρισμο της κουβερτας κ φυσικα σε συνδιασμο με το Remark "Quality Quantity Unknown" στα Mates Receipts να ειμαστε 100% σιγουροι πως δεν θα υπαρξει claim για Cargo Shortage.

Δυο φορες στην Goa μου εχει συμβει η ιδια ιστορια...

----------


## Michael

θυμάμαι ως δόκιμος να φορτώνουμε copper concentrate καπού σε παπόυα ,αν δεν κάνω λαθος, από αλλό πλοίο με σουελάκι και θάλασσα, να φυσάει και να μπάινει το φορτίο στα μάτια και το στόμα και την μύτη και κάθε τόσο να σηκώνεται το ελικόπερο από το ελικοδρόμιο του άλλου πλοίου και να τα κάνει όλα.... μπάχαλο. Θυμάμαι και τον δυσμοιρό τον γραμματικό μου (καλά να είναι όπου είναι...) να προσπαθεί να πάρει βυθίσματα πάνω από την κουβέρτα  -με θάλασσα και σουέλ- και το πλοίο να πηγαίνε πέρα δώθε... Και να έχουμε και το νου μας να μην σπάσει κανένας κάβος...
Και δώστου κάθε τόσο η χούφτα να χτυπάει στην κουπαστή του κύτους..
Και στο επόμενο λιμάνι να μην υπάρχει ούτε κόκος πάνω στην κουβέρτα και μέσα στα αμπάρια...

----------


## Natsios

Μια και αναφερόμαστε σε γράμματα διαμαρτυρίας (letters of protest) και προφυλάξεις για μελλοντικές απαιτήσεις (claims) να πούμε οτι στην περίπτωση με τις γκράμπες που τρέχουν καλό θα ήταν να σταλεί και ένα γράμμα διαμαρτυρίας σε στοιβαδόρους/ναυλωτές κατά τη διάρκεια της φόρτωσης περιγράφοντας τη κατάσταση και ζητώντας να αντικατασταθούν οι γκράμπες με άλλες (όταν φυσικά δεν δουλεύουν οι γκράμπες του πλοίου) προετοιμάζοντας έτσι το πεδίο για αυτά που θα ακολουθήσουν.

----------


## helatros68

Το Sotiria στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 6.6.2009. Για τον Leo και ολους τους λατρεις των παραδοσιακων φορτηγων πλοιων.

----------


## helatros68

Διαφορα φορτηγα πλοια απο την ραδα του Πειραια και την Κυνοσουρα.

-Baku (2001) στις 6.6.2009
-Lilian (1999) στις 13.6.2009
-African Zebra (1985) στις 13.6.2009
-Vergina (1984) στις 13.6.2009

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65655

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65656

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65657

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65658

----------


## Eng

Απο το μολο εκφόρτωσης iron ore κοντα στο ναυπηγειο. Ο μολος ειναι για βαπορι μεχρι 35000 τον. Πιο μπροστα απο το ναυπηγειο υπάρχει ο μολος για βαπορια μεχρι 75000τν.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66000

----------


## helatros68

2 general cargo πλοια στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 26.11.09. Το Epos (1979) και Fidelity (1985).Προσεξτε τα gantry cranes του Fidelity καθως και την μπιγα βαρεων φορτιων του Epos.  


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66591

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66592

----------


## helatros68

Αλλο ενα general cargo πλοιο το Capital sky (1978) στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 7.11.2009. Θα μπορουσε καποιος να κανει ενα σχολιο για τα συγκεκριμενα cranes?


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66594

----------


## helatros68

Το Bulk carrier Free Hero (1995) στον κολπο τηςΕλευσινας στις 26.11.2009


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66596

----------


## Eng

> Το Bulk carrier Free Hero (1995) στον κολπο τηςΕλευσινας στις 26.11.2009
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66596


Παρα πολυ καλη η παρέμβαση σου!! Θα αφιερωσω λοιπον και γω σε σενα, ενα VLCC μετασκευη σε VLOR στην Κινα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66602

----------


## helatros68

Ευχαριστω! Νομιζω ειναι σημαντικο να ανεβαζουμε φωτογραφιες και σε αυτες τις ενοτητες στις οποιες η δραστηριοτητα ειναι καπως περιορισμενη.

----------


## helatros68

Ενα τσιμεντοφορο στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 23.11.2009. Προκειται για το Naftocement X κατασκευης 1992.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66647

----------


## Natsios

> Παρα πολυ καλη η παρέμβαση σου!! Θα αφιερωσω λοιπον και γω σε σενα, ενα VLCC μετασκευη σε VLOR στην Κινα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66602


Πολύ συχνές αυτου του είδους οι μετασκευές τελευταία. Πιστεύω οτι θα έχουν σίγουρα επιροή στη ναυλαγορά των capes.

----------


## Eng

> Πολύ συχνές αυτου του είδους οι μετασκευές τελευταία. Πιστεύω οτι θα έχουν σίγουρα επιροή στη ναυλαγορά των capes.


Θεωρω οτι καποιες εταιριες και συγκεκριμενα η εν λογω (Zodiac, αλλα και η κινεζικη Hebei) που εχουν κλεισει ναυλα μεταξυ Αυστραλιας - Κινας - Βραζιλιας ειναι και απο τις τυχερες εταιριες και απο αυτες που..ολοκληρωσαν σιγα σιγα τα conversion projects.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Θεωρω οτι καποιες εταιριες και συγκεκριμενα η εν λογω (Zodiac, αλλα και η κινεζικη Hebei) που εχουν κλεισει ναυλα μεταξυ Αυστραλιας - Κινας - Βραζιλιας ειναι και απο τις τυχερες εταιριες και απο αυτες που..ολοκληρωσαν σιγα σιγα τα conversion projects.


Νομιζω κ πως κ η Anangel εχει ηδη βγαλει το πρωτο VLOC και κανει ταξιδια Αυστραλια-Κινα...

----------


## Eng

> Νομιζω κ πως κ η Anangel εχει ηδη βγαλει το πρωτο VLOC και κανει ταξιδια Αυστραλια-Κινα...


Σαν να εχεις δικιο.. Κατι εχω ακουσει και γω στην..πιατσα της Κινας  :Very Happy: .
Πάντως της Heibei το εχω δει..!

----------


## helatros68

Το capesize bulk carrier Constantinoupolis στην επισκευαστικη βαση Περαματος στις 30.11.09.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67858

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67859

----------


## helatros68

Το handy size Κυκλαδες,κατασκευης 1982, στις 28.11.2009 στην ραδα του Πειραια με προορισμο την επισκευαστικη βαση Περαματος.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68465

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να συνεχίσουμε λίγο τη συζήτηση για το μινεράλι (από τη σελίδα 8 ) . Πολλά βαπόρια φορτώνουν από Αυστραλία (ένα χαρακτηριστικό λιμάνι είδαμε εδώ.
Στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι οι οδηγίες των αρχών της Αυστραλίες για τις διαδικασίες φόρτωσης και εκφόρτωσης.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Να συνεχίσουμε λίγο τη συζήτηση για το μινεράλι (από τη σελίδα 8 ) . Πολλά βαπόρια φορτώνουν από Αυστραλία (ένα χαρακτηριστικό λιμάνι είδαμε εδώ.
> Στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι οι οδηγίες των αρχών της Αυστραλίες για τις διαδικασίες φόρτωσης και εκφόρτωσης.




Μαλιστα!!!
Hedland,Walcott,Dampier....
Δεν μπορω να θυμηθω ποσες φορες εχω παει στα συγκεκριμενα.
Hedland κ Dampier βρισκονται στην ιδια περιοχη κ ανηκουν στην Caratha,ενω το Walcott βρισκεται περιπου 90 μιλια Νοτιοδυτικα....
Στο Dampier,ο πιλοτος ειναι κ Marine Surveyor,οποτε με το που θα κατεβει απο το ελικοπτερο αρχιζει τα δικα του για το Rate κ αν προλαβαινεις να ξεσαβουρωσεις..
Κουραστικα λιμανια,αλλα με τεραστια αποθεματα!

----------


## helatros68

Αν και εχω ανεβασει και αλλη φωτογραφια του πλοιου ,m.v Epos κατασκευης 1979,νομιζω οτι η συγκεκριμενη παρουσιαζει ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον λογω της μπιγας βαρεων φορτιων τυπου Stulcken ανυψωτικης ικανοτητας εως 300 μτ. Η φωτο ειναι σημερινη- 13.12.2009.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68643

----------


## Leo

Όταν φθάσουμε στις μεταφορές βαρέων βαρών, έχω εμπειρίες να σας πω από το πρώτο μου μπάρκο σχετικά με τα βαρέα βάρη και τις μεταφορές τους.

----------


## Eng

> Μαλιστα!!!
> Hedland,Walcott,Dampier....
> Δεν μπορω να θυμηθω ποσες φορες εχω παει στα συγκεκριμενα.
> Hedland κ Dampier βρισκονται στην ιδια περιοχη κ ανηκουν στην Caratha,ενω το Walcott βρισκεται περιπου 90 μιλια Νοτιοδυτικα....
> Στο Dampier,ο πιλοτος ειναι κ Marine Surveyor,οποτε με το που θα κατεβει απο το ελικοπτερο αρχιζει τα δικα του για το Rate κ αν προλαβαινεις να ξεσαβουρωσεις..
> Κουραστικα λιμανια,αλλα με τεραστια αποθεματα!


Μηπως, λεω εγω τωρα, μήπως σου λενε κατι αυτες οι φωτο?????

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68679

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68680

----------


## ChiefMate

> Μηπως, λεω εγω τωρα, μήπως σου λενε κατι αυτες οι φωτο?????
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68679
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68680


Χαχα!!Δεν ξερω,δεν μου θυμιζουν κατι.....
Μηπως μπορεις να βαλεις καμια ιδεα????

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μηπως, λεω εγω τωρα, μήπως σου λενε κατι αυτες οι φωτο?????
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68679
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68680


Ρε Γιώργαρε !Τι βαποραρος είναι αυτός !!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:

----------


## Eng

> Χαχα!!Δεν ξερω,δεν μου θυμιζουν κατι.....
> Μηπως μπορεις να βαλεις καμια ιδεα????


Port Hedland. Εχω κανει και ενα μικρο αφιερωματακι εδω. Τι ωραια μερη.. Ενα τίποτα αναμεσα στο πουθενα.... :Very Happy:  Και μην νομιζεις οτι πιστεψα πως δεν σου θυμιζουην κατι ετσι.. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 




> Ρε Γιώργαρε !Τι βαποραρος είναι αυτός !!!!!!!!


Το καμαρι μου ηταν Κωστη μου! Ενα Cape 220000 tn DWT. Κουκλάρα με τα όλα του.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Σου απαντώ εγώ Chief, ναι σωστά, είναι NYK.


Τα εχω βρει πολλες εκει στα πανω κατω αυστραλια-κινα...
Βαπορια που φτιαχτηκαν αποκλειστικα για τις εκει μεταφορες λογω του οτι δεν πληρουν τους κανονισμους του λιμανιου της Δουνκερκης,λογω μεγεθους,κ ασχολουνται αποκλειστικα στα τοπικα ταξιδια,καθως κ στην γραμμη Βραζιλιας-Ασιας.
Περυσι οταν ξεκινησε η "Κριση" τα λιμανια της Ιαπωνιας ειχαν γεμισει απο φορτια κ πλοια τετοιου μεγεθους χρησιμοποιουνταν σαν αποθηκες!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τα εχω βρει πολλες εκει στα πανω κατω αυστραλια-κινα...
> Βαπορια που φτιαχτηκαν αποκλειστικα για τις εκει μεταφορες λογω του οτι δεν πληρουν τους κανονισμους του λιμανιου της Δουνκερκης,λογω μεγεθους,κ ασχολουνται αποκλειστικα στα τοπικα ταξιδια,καθως κ στην γραμμη Βραζιλιας-Ασιας.
> Περυσι οταν ξεκινησε η "Κριση" τα λιμανια της Ιαπωνιας ειχαν γεμισει απο φορτια κ πλοια τετοιου μεγεθους χρησιμοποιουνταν σαν αποθηκες!


Και αυτά τα θηρία σε 24 ώρες προλαβαίνουν και τα φορτώνουν στην Αυστραλία;

----------


## ChiefMate

> Και αυτά τα θηρία σε 24 ώρες προλαβαίνουν και τα φορτώνουν στην Αυστραλία;



Ε αν δεν κατσουν 24,θα κατσουν καμια 30ρια ωρες...
Μικρες διαφορες στην παραμονη στο λιμανι που οφειλονται σε καθυστερησεις που τυχαινουν,ξερεις τωρα,καμια βλαβη κτλ....

----------


## Natsios

> Ε αν δεν κατσουν 24,θα κατσουν καμια 30ρια ωρες...
> Μικρες διαφορες στην παραμονη στο λιμανι που οφειλονται σε καθυστερησεις που τυχαινουν,ξερεις τωρα,καμια βλαβη κτλ....


Μεγάλο θέμα η γρήγορες φορτώσεις τέτοιων θηρίων. Οι κοπώσεις του πλοίου είναι πολλές (τα φορτία βαριά). Chief το νου σου στο deballasting και από κοντα τους μηχανικούς για τις αντλίες έρματος  :Wink: .
Δώσε μας ένα loading sequence για μια φότωση εκεί να πάρουμε μια γεύση της σχέσης χρόνου/φορτίου/έρματος!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Μεγάλο θέμα η γρήγορες φορτώσεις τέτοιων θηρίων. Οι κοπώσεις του πλοίου είναι πολλές (τα φορτία βαριά). Chief το νου σου στο deballasting και από κοντα τους μηχανικούς για τις αντλίες έρματος .
> Δώσε μας ένα loading sequence για μια φότωση εκεί να πάρουμε μια γεύση της σχέσης χρόνου/φορτίου/έρματος!


Ενα καλο της τεχνολογιας ειναι οτι πλεον ολο το operation γινεται μεσα απο τον υπολογιστη κ τα κανουμε ολα εμεις απο πανω,μονο τζιφαρια κατεβαινουν να βαλουν εκεινοι...
Οποτε αποφευγονται οι γκρινιες με το ανοιξα - δεν ανοιξες,τραβαει - δεν τραβαει!
Sequence με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβασω!

----------


## Natsios

> Ενα καλο της τεχνολογιας ειναι οτι πλεον ολο το operation γινεται μεσα απο τον υπολογιστη κ τα κανουμε ολα εμεις απο πανω,μονο τζιφαρια κατεβαινουν να βαλουν εκεινοι...
> Οποτε αποφευγονται οι γκρινιες με το ανοιξα - δεν ανοιξες,τραβαει - δεν τραβαει!
> Sequence με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβασω!


Chief στον υπολογιστή στα newbuildings βλέπεις και τις κοπώσεις (SF/BM) αυτόματα και πως αλλαζουν κατα τη διάρκεια της φόρτωσης?

----------


## Eng

> Chief στον υπολογιστή στα newbuildings βλέπεις και τις κοπώσεις (SF/BM) αυτόματα και πως αλλαζουν κατα τη διάρκεια της φόρτωσης?


Natsios, οχι μονο στα καινουργια αλλα πλεον σε ολα τα φορτηγα εχεις πάντα εναν υπολογιστη ο οποιος ειναι στο Cargo Control Room. Δεν αποτελεί μέρος ενος εξειδικευμένου συστηματος (δλδ σενσορες σε διαφορες περιοχες του deck) αλλά εχει ενα loading program (ή Lodicator - προς τιμη του πρωτου ηλεκ/κου συστηματος ευσταθειας πλοιου). Εκει λοιπον εχοντας μεσα τα constants ξεκινας και βαζεις στα αμπάρια φορτιο. Εκει λοιπον φτειαχνεις το sequence. Καθε φορα που βαζεις / αλλαζεις φορτιο σε ενα αμπάρι, ρυθμίζεις το ερμα που πρεπει να βγαλεις απο καθε ταγκι και σου δειχνει πάντα τα SF + BM καθώς επίσης κι αν επιρεαζεται η ευσταθεια του βαποριου.
Τωρα σε ενα μονο Newbuilding που ειχα παει για τη HAIBIN εκεί είχαν βάλει επιταχυνσιομετρα και σενσορες στο deck, στο Τ.Τορ, στο S.Shell, στο FPT, στο APT στο Btm plate οπου ολα αυτα συνδεονταν με σολινοιντ σε ενα κεντρικο πανελ του cargo control room και εκει λάμβανες ολα τα SF + BM του βαποριου ακομα και οταν ισουν Underway. Επισης ειχε δυνατοτητα να συνεργαζεται με το Autopilot της Γεφυρας και να ρυθμίζει την πορεια οταν το βαπορι ηταν σε καιρο. Το ιδιο συνεβαινε και στη διαρκεια του operation πέραν απο το sequence που εβγαζε ο Γραμματικος, το συστημα αυτο με τη καθε χουφτα που εβγαζε / εβαζε φορτιο αλλαζε και τις τιμες των BM + SF. 
Πολυ σημαντικο αν λαβουμε υπόψην (ετσι Chief ??) τι καουμπόιδες ειναι κάποια τερμιναλ και ειδικα αυτο της Δ.Αυστραλίας που πραγματικα μας φορτωσαν σε 20 ωρες 198000τν.. Εχουν κοπεί βαπόρια εκει... Οπως και στο Τουμπαραο, χαμος γινοταν και εκει πιο παλια. 
Αυτα τα λιγα απο μένα..
Ο λόγς στον Chief.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

Σωστά, το loading program ειναι standard. Το θέμα είναι, και γιαυτο και η ερώτηση, πόσο΄έχει προχωρήσει η τεχνολογία στα newbuildings σε αυτά τα θέματα. Φαντάζομαι οτι ένα newbuilding δεν θα έχει το απλό lodicator σε ένα PC ρημάδι όπως ειθισται αλλα θα ύπάρχει μεγάλη εξέλιξη. Όπως στα conteiner δηλαδη, κάθετε κανείς να βγάλει stowage plan στο χέρι. Όλα τα κάνουν οι υπολογιστές και έρχονται έτοιμα.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Σωστά, το loading program ειναι standard. Το θέμα είναι, και γιαυτο και η ερώτηση, πόσο΄έχει προχωρήσει η τεχνολογία στα newbuildings σε αυτά τα θέματα. Φαντάζομαι οτι ένα newbuilding δεν θα έχει το απλό lodicator σε ένα PC ρημάδι όπως ειθισται αλλα θα ύπάρχει μεγάλη εξέλιξη. Όπως στα conteiner δηλαδη, κάθετε κανείς να βγάλει stowage plan στο χέρι. Όλα τα κάνουν οι υπολογιστές και έρχονται έτοιμα.



Ειναι αλλο το θεμα του σαβουρο/ξεσαβουροματος κ αλλο οι κοπωσεις σαν υπολογισμος κ ενδειξη οπως ειπατε...
Το loading programm δινει ανα πασα στιγμη κ σε οποια κατασταση βρισκεται το βαπορι τις κοπωσεις σε Harbour κ Sea Going Condition.Aυτες οι κοπωσεις στην πραγματικοτητα, οπως πολυ καλυτερα θα ξερει κ θα μπορει να μας αναλυσει ο αγαπητος μου Eng,ανταποκρινονται σε ενα ορισμενο ποσοστο.Δηλαδη,αν εχουμε SF:99% k BM:60% ας πουμε,χτυπαει alarm οτι το σπασαμε το καραβι,αλλα στη πραγματικοτητα μεχρι εκεινο το σημειο οι κοπωσεις ειναι ψηλα αλλα σε ενα ασφαλες ποσοστο του structural integrity,χωρις ομως να σημαινει οτι θα φτιαχνουμε ετσι τα Sequences ωστε να πλησιαζουν αυτες τις τιμες.
Τις κραταμε οσον το δυνατον χαμηλοτερα,κ εξασφαλιζουμε στο λιμανι τα πλανα φορτοεκφορτωσης να ειναι ετσι υπολογισμενα ωστε να μπορουμε ανα πασα στιγμη να παρουμε το βαπορι κ να φυγουμε(Sea Going Condition δηλαδη,γιατι αν βγαινουν σε Δυναμικη κατασταση χαμηλα,σε Στατικη θα βγαινουν πολυ χαμηλοτερα κ ισως αντιθετα...).
Τωρα για τα ξεσαβουρωματα με υπολογιστη,δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο τις κονσολες που ειχαμε,μεταφερμενες σε μια οθονη υπολογιστη(αντλιες,γραμμες,valves,eductors,Ολα) με μερικες επιπλεον ευκολιες οπως το οτι προγραματιζεις καθε ballast tank  ποσο νερο θες να βαλεις κ αυτο θα σταματησει μονο του κτλ..(Δηλαδη αμα θες να γεμισεις το TST μεχρι τα 25 μετρα,μολις παει νερο στο σενσορα των 25 μετρων θα χτυπησει alarm κ αμα δεν το σταματησεις,για να μην πεταξεις τα νερα εξω θα σου ριξει το προγραμμα της αντλιας κ ετσι θα την σταματησει.)
Καλα συστηματα,ο χρονος θα δειξει κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστα!

----------


## Eng

> Σωστά, το loading program ειναι standard. Το θέμα είναι, και γιαυτο και η ερώτηση, πόσο΄έχει προχωρήσει η τεχνολογία στα newbuildings σε αυτά τα θέματα. Φαντάζομαι οτι ένα newbuilding δεν θα έχει το απλό lodicator σε ένα PC ρημάδι όπως ειθισται αλλα θα ύπάρχει μεγάλη εξέλιξη. Όπως στα conteiner δηλαδη, κάθετε κανείς να βγάλει stowage plan στο χέρι. Όλα τα κάνουν οι υπολογιστές και έρχονται έτοιμα.


Κοιταξε, πέραν αυτου του συστηματος που σου περιεγραψα στο Newbuilding που πήγα, βεβαια δεν ηταν ακριβως New Building αλλά Conversion  για τα περιφημα VLOC στο οποιο μπηκε το συστημα με τους αισθητηρες (ισως αν θες περισσοτερο σαν πειραματικο σταδιο) μιας και η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειχε κάνει το T.Top με SPS (Sandwitch Plate System). Τωρα αν μπηκε και στα υπολοιπα ή καθιερωθηκε.. δεν γμωριζω. Γνωριζω ομως κατι, και εγω και εσυ και ο Chief περισσοτερο, πως οι Ναυτιλιακες κανουν πολλες περικοπες και προσπαθουν να μειωσουν οσο το δυνατον το κοστος σε ενα New Building. Το να βαλεις ενα τετοιο συστημα απαιτει κοστος οσο το 1/4 του συνολικου κοστους του βαποριου. Αφηνουν λοιπον τον Καπετανιο και τον Γραμματικο να βγαλουν το φυδι απ τη τρυπα σε αυτα τα Τερμιναλ που κομπλεταρουν 200000 τονους σε 18 - 20 ωρες. 




> Ειναι αλλο το θεμα του σαβουρο/ξεσαβουροματος κ αλλο οι κοπωσεις σαν υπολογισμος κ ενδειξη οπως ειπατε...
> Το loading programm δινει ανα πασα στιγμη κ σε οποια κατασταση βρισκεται το βαπορι τις κοπωσεις σε Harbour κ Sea Going Condition.Aυτες οι κοπωσεις στην πραγματικοτητα, οπως πολυ καλυτερα θα ξερει κ θα μπορει να μας αναλυσει ο αγαπητος μου Eng,ανταποκρινονται σε ενα ορισμενο ποσοστο.Δηλαδη,αν εχουμε SF:99% k BM:60% ας πουμε,χτυπαει alarm οτι το σπασαμε το καραβι,αλλα στη πραγματικοτητα μεχρι εκεινο το σημειο οι κοπωσεις ειναι ψηλα αλλα σε ενα ασφαλες ποσοστο του structural integrity,χωρις ομως να σημαινει οτι θα φτιαχνουμε ετσι τα Sequences ωστε να πλησιαζουν αυτες τις τιμες.
> Τις κραταμε οσον το δυνατον χαμηλοτερα,κ εξασφαλιζουμε στο λιμανι τα πλανα φορτοεκφορτωσης να ειναι ετσι υπολογισμενα ωστε να μπορουμε ανα πασα στιγμη να παρουμε το βαπορι κ να φυγουμε(Sea Going Condition δηλαδη,γιατι αν βγαινουν σε Δυναμικη κατασταση χαμηλα,σε Στατικη θα βγαινουν πολυ χαμηλοτερα κ ισως αντιθετα...).
> Τωρα για τα ξεσαβουρωματα με υπολογιστη,δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο τις κονσολες που ειχαμε,μεταφερμενες σε μια οθονη υπολογιστη(αντλιες,γραμμες,valves,eductors,Ολα) με μερικες επιπλεον ευκολιες οπως το οτι προγραματιζεις καθε ballast tank  ποσο νερο θες να βαλεις κ αυτο θα σταματησει μονο του κτλ..(Δηλαδη αμα θες να γεμισεις το TST μεχρι τα 25 μετρα,μολις παει νερο στο σενσορα των 25 μετρων θα χτυπησει alarm κ αμα δεν το σταματησεις,για να μην πεταξεις τα νερα εξω θα σου ριξει το προγραμμα της αντλιας κ ετσι θα την σταματησει.)
> Καλα συστηματα,ο χρονος θα δειξει κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστα!


Chief η αληθεια ειναι πως ενα προγραμμα... ειναι ενα προγραμμα. Καλο ε??  :Very Happy:  Οχι περαν απο τη πλάκα επειδη εχω ασχοληθει με Ευσταθειες αλλά και με εκδοση Loading Manuals θα σου πω πως οι critical values που ισοδυναμουν με ενα SF=99% και BM 60-70% ειναι το λιγοτερο 10-12% χαμηλοτερες απο τη κανονικη τιμη. Κοιταξε ειναι σχετικα απλό, το βαπορι εχει μια διαδοχη παχους ελασματων το οποιο επιτρεπει να παραλαμβανει τα διαφορα φορτια, τα Sea / Wave induced Loads / Motions καθως και την ικανοτητα της αποσυμφορισης απο κάποια ροπή ειτε στρεπτικη, ειτε καμπτικη. Ολα αυτα τα καθοριζουμε με βαση τη μελετη σε πεπερασμενα στοιχεια - κομβικη αναλυση. Τωρα οταν καθεσαι και στηνεις ενα προγραμμα τυπου loadicator, στίνεις το μοντελο με βαση τις Ναυπηγικες Γραμμες του και τοποθετεις κάποια πάχη ελασματων στα βασικοτερα τμηματα αντοχης οπως το S.Shell, M.Dk, Btm Pl και εννίοτε T.Top. Η ακριβεια που θα εχει το καθε προγραμμα με το άλλο ειναι στο καταπόσο θα αυξηθεί ο βαθμός προσομοιωσης της Μεταλλικης Κατασκευης του πλοιου (εχουν Διαμηκη ενισχυτικα, Εγκαρσια, Νομεις Ενισχυμενους, Νομεις απλους, Bracket Frames κλπ..) με αυτη του μοντελου Η/Υ που θα φτειαξουν. Γι αυτο επειδη οπως καταλαβαινετε ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα προσομοιασεις στο 100%, οποτε τι κανεις? Καταφεύγεις στο γνωστο εμπειρικο τροπο της ποσοστιαιας αυξησης. Σας φενεται χαζο? Κι ομως ετσι ειναι, η εμπειρια εχει δειξει καποια πραγματα τα οποια οταν τα συνυπολογισεις θα καταφερεις να κάνεις μια πραγματικη προσέγγιση. Βεβαια μην ξεχνατε και το άλλο, Γραφειο εισαι κανεις ενα Loading Program, ξερεις τα κενα (με βαση τα παραπάνω που σας ειπα) ε, τι θα κανεις.. Η η μελετη σου σου εδωσε οτι το βαπορι στην Full Loading Condition σου δεινει α τιμη SF και BM εσυ θα δωσεις 2α^2 για να εισαι μεσα. Γιατι αν δεν εισαι και ου μη γεννειτο φορτωσεις το βαπορι, φτανεις σε 95% loading condition και σου κοπει τοτε...παει το Γραφειο.

Αυτα παιδια, ελπιζω να μην σας ζαλισα και να τα αποδωσα καλα (ειδικα αν κρινω οτι εχω γυρισει απο Αθηνα και εχω πει και ενα ποτακι...) και να πηρατε μια ιδεα πως ειναι τα πραγματα περι Loading Conditions, Loadicators και..Πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## Leo

Θασας μεταφέρωκι εγώ την περί Loadicatro, loadmaster κ.ο.κ από την παραλαβή τριών NewBuilding στην Κορέα. Πρακτικά πράγματα χωρίς θεωρία. Το βαπόρια σε fullballastseacondition καβατζάρουνε το 100% των BM/SF. Έκαναν να ενδελεχές review οι κλάσεις και εφευρέθηκε ένα κουμπάκι που το λένε BM/SFcorrection. Το πατάς και τσούπ όλα είναι τέλεια.... πάει στο 95%, με το οποίο ο καπετάνιος είναι νόμιμος για τα κριτήρια της κλάσης, η κλάση είναι σύννομος με τα κριτήρια του κανονισμού και το ναυπηγείο παραδίδει ένα καράβι "... tight, staunch, strongandineverywayfittedforordinarycargoserviceetc...." όπως εν συνεχεία περιγράφεται στα ναυλοσύμφωνα.

Στην πράξη τώρα, στα ταξίδια με έρμα (σαβούρα) που οι καμπτικές και διατμητικές τάσεις εν πλω είναι 95%, δηλαδή σε ένα bulkcarrier η μισή ζωή του πλοίου (υπό έρμα), τι συμβαίνει? 
- έχουμε μαζέψει από την κουβέρτα το restingpost του γερανού Νο. 3 περισσότερες από μια φορές.
- έχουμε κολλήσεισε διάφορα σημεία περί το μέσον του πλοίου πάρα πολλά κράκς.
- έχουμε φάει και παρατηρήσεις απο PSC γιατί είδαν τα κράκς σε λιμάνι φόρτωσης....

Όλα τα παραπάνω δυστυχώς δεν διορθώνονται με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού.... και τα καράβια μεγαλώνουν, γερνάνε, και τα προβλήματα πληθαίνουν πληθαίνουν.....

----------


## Eng

Γι' αυτο Καπτεν.. καλο ειναι να εχουμε παντα μεσα στο πληρωμα κανα fitter να μας διορθωνει τα...αδιορθωτα!! Και η ζωη συνεχιζεται...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Θασας μεταφέρωκι εγώ την περί Loadicatro, loadmaster κ.ο.κ από την παραλαβή τριών NewBuilding στην Κορέα. Πρακτικά πράγματα χωρίς θεωρία. Το βαπόρια σε fullballastseacondition καβατζάρουνε το 100% των BM/SF. Έκαναν να ενδελεχές review οι κλάσεις και εφευρέθηκε ένα κουμπάκι που το λένε BM/SFcorrection. Το πατάς και τσούπ όλα είναι τέλεια.... πάει στο 95%, με το οποίο ο καπετάνιος είναι νόμιμος για τα κριτήρια της κλάσης


 
Kαπτεν θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνισω!
To correction γινεται accept σε περιπτωσεις alternative loading πχ 1-3-5-7-9...
Ομως ειναι αληθεια,οτι καινουργιο βαπορι στο πρωτο ταξιδι μετα το ναυπηγειο,να μας βγαινουν τα stresses πολυ ψηλα!
Οπως επισης σε βαπορι 14 χρονων να μην μπορει να ταξιδεψει χωρις το Water Ballast Hold, ενω πριν 7 χρονια που ειχα ξανακανει εκει,να ταξιδευει κανονικα!...

----------


## Leo

> Kαπτεν θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνισω!
> To correction γινεται accept σε περιπτωσεις alternative loading πχ 1-3-5-7-9...
> Ομως ειναι αληθεια,οτι καινουργιο βαπορι στο πρωτο ταξιδι μετα το ναυπηγειο,να μας βγαινουν τα stresses πολυ ψηλα!
> Οπως επισης σε βαπορι 14 χρονων να μην μπορει να ταξιδεψει χωρις το Water Ballast Hold, ενω πριν 7 χρονια που ειχα ξανακανει εκει,να ταξιδευει κανονικα!...


Chief μίλησα μόνο κατάσταση έρματος με το αμπάρι 3 (5άμπαρο bulker) σαβουρομένο. Δεν έχω κάνει καμιά αναφορά για έμφορτη κατάσταση.

----------


## Michael

Για να ρωτήσω και κάποια πράγματα που τα έχω απορία και να δω αν τα έχω καταλάβει καλά. 
Αν έχουμε αισθητήρες πάνω στο πλοίο, οκ, θα μετρήσουν αθροιστικά τις κοπώσεις που υφίσταται το πλοίο θα τις συγκρίνουν με προηγούμενα στοιχεία και θα δούμε αν έχουν συσωρευθεί αρκετές κοπώσεις ώστε να είναι πλέον πιθανόν το πλοίο να σπάσει όπως το σύρμα που το έχουμε τσακίσει αλλεπάληλα και ακόμα και αν το αφήσουμε για κάμποσο καιρό με μια μόνη ακόμα τσακισιά θα σπάσει. Σωστά;
Πόσο όμως αξιόπιστα μπορούν να έιναι αυτά τα στοιχεία  για κάθε ξεχωριστό πλοίο και πόσο μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε τους αισθητήρες αφου αυτοί δεν μπορούν να μετρήσουν καθε σημείο πάνω στο σκάφος;  
Μπορεί να πεί ο πλοίαρχός κάποια στιγμή, στοπ, το πλοιο πρέπει να πάει για σκραπ διότι με μια ακόμα φόρτωση ή ταξίδι θα κοπεί; 
Γενικά, αυτα τα συστήματα έχουν ξεφύγει αρκετα απ΄το πειραματικό στάδιο, ώστε να μπορούμε να μιλάμε για μια πιθανή υποχρεωτική εγκαταστασή τους στο άμεσο μέλλον; Το κόστος τους είναι ανταποδότικό, έχει υπάρξει μελέτη;

----------


## ChiefMate

Κ με αισθητηρες εγω που εχω δουλεψει δεν προσεφεραν κατι το ιδιαιτερο καθως εδιναν τα στοιχεια σε περισοτερα μερη του βαποριου κ κυριως στο μεσον αλλα ηταν ρυθμισμενα κ συνεχως χτυπουσε το αλαρμ..Μετα απο 5 χρονια χαλασαν κ στο τελος τους ξηλωσαμε γιατι δεν ηταν δυνατον να επισκευαστουν ουτε απο αυτους που τους εγκατεστησαν....

----------


## Eng

> Κ με αισθητηρες εγω που εχω δουλεψει δεν προσεφεραν κατι το ιδιαιτερο καθως εδιναν τα στοιχεια σε περισοτερα μερη του βαποριου κ κυριως στο μεσον αλλα ηταν ρυθμισμενα κ συνεχως χτυπουσε το αλαρμ..Μετα απο 5 χρονια χαλασαν κ στο τελος τους ξηλωσαμε γιατι δεν ηταν δυνατον να επισκευαστουν ουτε απο αυτους που τους εγκατεστησαν....


Δεν εισαι στο νοημα απλώς εισαι...κέντρο!!! Γεια σου ρε Chief!

Michael, ετσι ακριβως ειναι. Οπως ανεφερα αυτα ολα λειτουργουν με solinoid και στην ουσια η καθε εντολη δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπάνω απο διαφορα πίεσης του λαδιου στα σωλινοειδη. Πολλες μα παρα πολλες φορες αυτα λογω κακων χειρισμων σπανε καπου στο διαβα τους και αντε τρεχα να δεις που και σε ποιο σημειο εχουν σπασει. Οποτε τι γινεται? Τους λεει ο Γραμματικος, καλη ωρα οπως εδω, απομονώστε τα γιατι θα χαθει ολο το λάδι και βαστα να ειναι σε κανενα Ballst Tnk και να κανεις και εν μερη polution.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Δεν εισαι στο νοημα απλώς εισαι...κέντρο!!! Γεια σου ρε Chief!
> 
> Michael, ετσι ακριβως ειναι. Οπως ανεφερα αυτα ολα λειτουργουν με solinoid και στην ουσια η καθε εντολη δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπάνω απο διαφορα πίεσης του λαδιου στα σωλινοειδη. Πολλες μα παρα πολλες φορες αυτα λογω κακων χειρισμων σπανε καπου στο διαβα τους και αντε τρεχα να δεις που και σε ποιο σημειο εχουν σπασει. Οποτε τι γινεται? Τους λεει ο Γραμματικος, καλη ωρα οπως εδω, απομονώστε τα γιατι θα χαθει ολο το λάδι και βαστα να ειναι σε κανενα Ballst Tnk και να κανεις και εν μερη polution.


Ετσι ειναι γιωργο!Κ απο Top Side μεσα αμα περναει η γραμμη,ή στην κουβερτα κ αρχισουν κ χανουν τα σωληνακια τι αλλο να κανεις..Αναγκαστικα θα το απομονωσεις για να αποφυγεις το pollution!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο IMO εδώ και δεκαπέντε χρόνια έχει συστήσει τη χρήση αισθητήρων (επισυνάπτω το σχετικό κέιμενο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται). Το θέμα είναι αν οι αισθητήρες είναι καλιμπραρισένοι και δείχνουν σωστές ενδείξεις και όχι ...παπάδες.

Οι αισθητήρες μετράνε ένα χαρακτηριστικό μέγεθος, συνήθως επιμήκυνση για τις στατικές φορτίσεις (όπως για παράδειγμα η φόρτιση ηρεμίας από το φορτίο στο φορτωμένο αμπάρι) και επιτάχυνση για τις δυναμικέρς φορτίσεις (πχ από την πτώση του φορτίου από ύψος στη φόρτωση και την γρηγορη μεταβολή του βάρους του φορτίου όταν γίνεται η φόρτωση γρήγορα). Αυτές οι μετρήσεις (που όπως κάθε μέτρηση έχει ένα ποσοστό σφάλματος, όπως πολύ γνωρίζουν οι καπεταναίοι καλύτερα από όλους μας μια και συχνά διορθώνουν σφάλματα των μετρήσεων των οργάνων ναυσιπλοΐας) με κάποιο λογισμικό μετατρέπονται σε μεγέθη που μπορέι να καταλάβει ο χρήστης (συνήθως SF και ΒΜ* ) και συγκρίνονται με τις επιτρεπόμενες μέγιστες τιμές πολλές φορές από το ίδιο λογισμικό. Η διαδικασία καλιμπραρίσματος (ή καλύτερα σεταρίσματος) ώστε να δίνουν σωστές τιμές και να συγκρίνονται με τις σωστές μέγιστες τιμές (και να μην συγκρίνουν ντομάτες με ...πορτοκάλια) είναι πολύ σημαντική και αν δεν γίνεται βγαίνουν άχρηστοι οι αισθητήρες. Κανονικά στις επιτρεπόμενες μέγιστες τιμές πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψη και  οι αθροιστικές συνέπειες της κόπωσης μετά από πολλές φορτώσεις, πρακτικά αν τσακίσεις ένα σύρμα δεν κόδεται αν το τσακίσεις μερικές φορές αυτό κόβεται λόγω της κόπωσης.

Πάντως οι καταπονήσεις στο βαπόρι είναι πολύ μεγάλες όταν φορτώνεις βαριά φορτία οπως το μινεράλι με μεγάλες ταχύτητες φόρτωσης και από μεγάλο ύψος. Πολλά μπάλκ κάριες είχαν κοπέι στα δύο χωρίς προειδοποίηση εξαιτίας αυτών των καταπονήσεων. Οι αισθητήρες ε΄ιναι ένα εργαλείο αλλά δεν αντικαθιστούν την προσοχή στη φόρτωση όπως μας την έδειξε παραπάνω ο chief mate.

*Ας βάλω μια επεξήγηση ώστε να μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν το θέμα και όσοι δεν έχουν άμεση τριβή με τους όρους:
SF: Shear force, διατμητική δύναμη η δύναμη που αναπτύσεται συνήθως μεταξύ φορτισμένων και αφόρτιστων επιφανειών (αλλά όχι μόνο τότε) και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την αστοχία παρόμοια με αυτή στο καπάκι από το κουτί της κοκακόλας όταν το ανοίγουμε. Συνήθως είναι κρίσιμη κατά πλάτος του βαποριού, για παράδειγμα από τις διαφορετικές φορτίσεις μεταξύ του άδεια αμπαριού και των γεμάτων μπάλαστ ταγκιών.

BM: Bending Moment, ροπή κάμψης, η ή που αναπτύσεται και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την κάμψη του σκάφους του βαποριού και το αναγκάζερι ΄να κάνει "κοιλιά" ή "καμπόυρα" (sagging ή hogging) . Σύνήθως είναι κρίσιμη κατά μήκος του βαποριού (πλώρα - πρύμα).

----------


## ChiefMate

> *Ας βάλω μια επεξήγηση ώστε να μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν το θέμα και όσοι δεν έχουν άμεση τριβή με τους όρους:
> SF: Shear force, διατμητική δύναμη η δύναμη που αναπτύσεται συνήθως μεταξύ φορτισμένων και αφόρτιστων επιφανειών (αλλά όχι μόνο τότε) και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την αστοχία παρόμοια με αυτή στο καπάκι από το κουτί της κοκακόλας όταν το ανοίγουμε. Συνήθως είναι κρίσιμη κατά πλάτος του βαποριού, για παράδειγμα από τις διαφορετικές φορτίσεις μεταξύ του άδεια αμπαριού και των γεμάτων μπάλαστ ταγκιών.
> 
> BM: Bending Moment, ροπή κάμψης, η ή που αναπτύσεται και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την κάμψη του σκάφους του βαποριού και το αναγκάζερι ΄να κάνει "κοιλιά" ή "καμπόυρα" (sagging ή hogging) . Σύνήθως είναι κρίσιμη κατά μήκος του βαποριού (πλώρα - πρύμα).


Παρα πολυ σωστα!Ακριβεστατη τοποθετηση!
Να συμπληρωσω κ εγω οτι εχουν τιμες αντιθετες.Εκει που οι SF παιρνει maximum τιμη,οι ΒΜ παιρνουν την minimum.

----------


## helatros68

Ολικο μηκος 288.97 μ - πλατος 45.00 μ - μεγιστο βυθισμα 17.93 μ...Οταν το ειδα απορρησα και το θεωρησα σαν εναν σπανιο επισκεπτη για τα μερη μας και δεν εχασα την ευκαιρια να το παρω φωτο.

----------


## vassilisman

Υπέροχη φωτογραφίa !!  :Smile:  Να ρωτήσω μόνο, τα hatch covers εδώ (sto ocean comet) είναι τύπου "pontoon"  ή "mc gregor" ?

----------


## Natsios

> Υπέροχη φωτογραφίa !!  Να ρωτήσω μόνο, τα hatch covers εδώ (sto ocean comet) είναι τύπου "pontoon"  ή "mc gregor" ?


Σε bulk carrier τέτοιου μεγέθους είναι τυπου "side rolling" δηλαδή αποτελείτε απο δύο πάνελ τα οποία ανοίγουν το ένα προς τα δεξιά και το άλλο προς τα αριστερά, κατά το διάμηκες του πλοίου (εξού και το side), κυλώντας πάνω σε οδηγούς (εξου και το rolling). Θα βρεις πολλες φωτογραφίες στο θέμα αυτο και στο θέμα "Πονοπόρα πλοια και φωτό". Μερικές εχει εδω και εδώ.
Η ονομασία "mc gregor" ουσιαστικά είναι μάρκα τέτοιων συστημάτων αλλά έχει καθιερωθεί να χαρακτηρίζει τύπο hatch covers

----------


## helatros68

Το Medea k με φορτιο ξυλειας στη Κυνοσουρα στις 31.12.2009. Παρατηρηστε την δεξια πλευρα του πλοιου στη δευτερη φωτογραφια.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71245

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71246

----------


## Leo

Από ότι παρατηρώ στις φωτογραφίες του helatros68, εδώ έχουμε χοντρή ζημιά. Πήρε η θάλασσα το φορτίο από το κατάστρωμα και όχι μόνο το φορτίο αλλά ξήλωσε και τους στάντηδες. Αποτέλεσμα η ελαφρά κλήση αριστερά αφού μεγάλο μέρος της πρυμιάς δεξιάς στοιβασίας έχει φύγει στην θάλασσα. Να πούμε εδώ ότι στο φορτίο της ξυλείας, ο καπετάνιος αν οι περιστάσεις το απαιτούν μπορέι να ρίξει φορτίο στη θάλασσα [*cargo jettisoning*] (να το ελευθερώσει απο τα μποτασρίσματα του) για να σώσει το πλοίο κλπ. Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό η γνώμη μου είναι ότι εδώ η ζημιά έγινε απο την θάλασσα.

Ένα case study τον Παναγιώτη  :Razz:

----------


## Eng

> Από ότι παρατηρώ στις φωτογραφίες του helatros68, εδώ έχουμε χοντρή ζημιά. Πήρε η θάλασσα το φορτίο από το κατάστρωμα και όχι μόνο το φορτίο αλλά ξήλωσε και τους στάντηδες. Αποτέλεσμα η ελαφρά κλήση αριστερά αφού μεγάλο μέρος της πρυμιάς δεξιάς στοιβασίας έχει φύγει στην θάλασσα. Να πούμε εδώ ότι στο φορτίο της ξυλείας, ο καπετάνιος αν οι περιστάσεις το απαιτούν μπορέι να ρίξει φορτίο στη θάλασσα [*cargo jettisoning*] (να το ελευθερώσει απο τα μποτασρίσματα του) για να σώσει το πλοίο κλπ. Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό η γνώμη μου είναι ότι εδώ η ζημιά έγινε απο την θάλασσα.
> 
> Ένα case study τον Παναγιώτη


Καπτεν Λεο τι θα ελεγες να λεγαμε κανα δυο λογια για αυτα τα φορτια? Ειναι σωστο timing ή να το δουμε σε αλλη στιγμη? Προσωπικα εχω ακουσει ελαχιστα πραγματα. Θεωρω ομως πως η εμπειρια (αν υπάρχει απο κάποιον συμφορουμιτη) θα ειναι πολυ αξιολογη.

Πολυ καλο το..case study.. πραγματικά!!

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο είναι καλή η στιγμή και όποιος έχει χρόνο μπορεί να συνεχίσει το θέμα. Θα προσπαθήσω να προσθέσω μερικά κι εγώ τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## Natsios

Ένα φορτηγάκι με τις όμορφες μπίγες του, ξημέρωμα στον κόλπο της Νεάπολης

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74818

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο (Eng), στο χωράφι σου (Ποντοπόρος), όχι ακριβώς στο αντικείμενο, αλλά σε μια λήψη που συνδιάζει καράβια, βουνό, θάλασσα και ηλιοβασίλεμα, διάλεξα να σου πω Χρόνια Πολλά. Να τα εκατοστήσεις και όλα να σου πάνε καλά... ότι επιθυμείς να πάθεις  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77305

----------


## Eng

> Γιώργο (Eng), στο χωράφι σου (Ποντοπόρος), όχι ακριβώς στο αντικείμενο, αλλά σε μια λήψη που συνδιάζει καράβια, βουνό, θάλασσα και ηλιοβασίλεμα, διάλεξα να σου πω Χρόνια Πολλά. Να τα εκατοστήσεις και όλα να σου πάνε καλά... ότι επιθυμείς να πάθεις 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77305


Αργησα λιγο να τη δω λογω..των δικτυακων προβληματων! 
Αγαπημενε μου φιλε σε ευχαριστω πολυ! Σιγουρα δεν ειναι απολυτα το αντικειμενο αλλα οπως και να εχει..το βαπορι σε εναν πανεμορφο φοντα σαν αυτον ειναι Ονειρο!!! 
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## helatros68

Το bulk carrier Great Majesty,κατασκευης 1998,στον διαυλο Περαματος στις 6.3.2010.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80690

----------


## manoubras 33

Nαυπηγεια Νεωριου, ενα ακομη bulk carrier το Imperius κατασκευης 1997.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80706

----------


## helatros68

Δυο general cargo πλοια διαφορετικης ηλικιας
-Edro III,κατασκευης 1996,κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 5.3.2010
-CEC Commander,κατασκευης 1998,κατα την αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια στις 5.3.2010.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80692

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80693

----------


## Trakman

To Port Kelang σήμερα εν πλω

Για τους φίλους Natsios, Eng, helatros68, Leo!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> To Port Kelang σήμερα εν πλω
> 
> Για τους φίλους Natsios, Eng, helatros68, Leo!!


Mπράβο,μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!! Βάπορας made in Imabari, Japan!!!!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Χαιρετω τα παιδια τα δικα μας!
Τι γινεται φιλοι μου,ολα καλα?
Χαθηκαμε αλλα δεν σας ξεχναω!Λοιπον βρισκομαι στο Xingang  στην λατρεμενη μου Κινα.......ναι. Φορτιο απο Βραζιλια κ επομενο ταξιδι Σιγκαπουρη για Richards Bay k Mailiao... Λοιπον τα νεα σας?
Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!
Καπταιν καμια πληροφορια για το Mailiao εχουμε γιατι δεν το εχουμε ξανακουσει κ μυριζει παλι Lightering.....
Για κανα δυο μερες θα τα λεμε,εστω κ με αυτην την μικρη κ πολυ αργη Κινεζικη συνδεση!
Capatain,Νατσιο,Γιωργο,Μαστροκωστα, Βulkerman κ ολα τα παιδια να ειστε καλα!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Χαιρετω τα παιδια τα δικα μας!
> Τι γινεται φιλοι μου,ολα καλα?
> Χαθηκαμε αλλα δεν σας ξεχναω!Λοιπον βρισκομαι στο Xingang  στην λατρεμενη μου Κινα.......ναι. Φορτιο απο Βραζιλια κ επομενο ταξιδι Σιγκαπουρη για Richards Bay k Mailiao... Λοιπον τα νεα σας?
> Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!
> Καπταιν καμια πληροφορια για το Mailiao εχουμε γιατι δεν το εχουμε ξανακουσει κ μυριζει παλι Lightering.....
> Για κανα δυο μερες θα τα λεμε,εστω κ με αυτην την μικρη κ πολυ αργη Κινεζικη συνδεση!
> Capatain,Νατσιο,Γιωργο,Μαστροκωστα, Βulkerman κ ολα τα παιδια να ειστε καλα!!!


Φίλε ChiefMate καιρό είχαμε να σε ακούσουμε!!Όλα καλά??Εκεί στους πανέμορφους υδροβιότοπους με τα καταγάλανα νερά και πάλι ε? :Very Happy: 
Να σαι καλά και καλά ταξίδια!!

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα Chief, δεν έχω άλλες πληροφορίες εκτός από αυτές του Ports and Terminal Guide. Αν το θέλεις ευχαρίστως να σου το στείλω σε ένα e-mail.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Χαιρετω τα παιδια τα δικα μας!
> Τι γινεται φιλοι μου,ολα καλα?
> Χαθηκαμε αλλα δεν σας ξεχναω!Λοιπον βρισκομαι στο Xingang στην λατρεμενη μου Κινα.......ναι. Φορτιο απο Βραζιλια κ επομενο ταξιδι Σιγκαπουρη για Richards Bay k Mailiao... Λοιπον τα νεα σας?
> Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!
> Καπταιν καμια πληροφορια για το Mailiao εχουμε γιατι δεν το εχουμε ξανακουσει κ μυριζει παλι Lightering.....
> Για κανα δυο μερες θα τα λεμε,εστω κ με αυτην την μικρη κ πολυ αργη Κινεζικη συνδεση!
> Capatain,Νατσιο,Γιωργο,Μαστροκωστα, Βulkerman κ ολα τα παιδια να ειστε καλα!!!


Να σαι καλα Chief !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλα ταξιδια να χεις ,και παντα μπουνατσες !!

----------


## Natsios

Καλώς τον Chief μας  :Razz: . Να είσαι καλά φιλαράκο που μας σκέφτεσαι από 
όπου και αν είσαι. Να ξέρεις η παρέα ειναι πάντα εδώ για ό,τι χρειαστεις.

Singapore για Richards Bay ....... ανοικτά-ανοικτά τον Ινδικό έτσι? Και όταν
περνάς από Μαυρίκιο πες του οτι θα ξαναπεράσω κάποια στιγμή  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Καλημέρα στο φιλαράκι μου τον ChiefMate!!!  :Very Happy: .  Richards Bay ετσι? Καποιο καραβακι μου ειναι εκει κατω.. Σε εχουμε πεθυμίσει.. Να εισαι καλα και ευχομαι ο Μαστρο Νικολας στη πλωρη σου  :Wink: .
Καλες θαλασσες να εχεις!

----------


## helatros68

Το τσιμεντοφορο Naftocement II στις 6.4.2010 κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84387

----------


## helatros68

Δυο ακομα τσιμεντοφορα στην ευρητερη περιοχη του Πειραια στις 12.4.2010. το Aquamarine κατασκευης 2008 και το Naftocement XI κατασκευης 2006.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84589

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84590

----------


## Natsios

Έχουμε αφήσει λίγο τα φορτία πίσω γιαυτό λέω να ανοίξω την κατηγορία φορτίων με σίδερα/χάλυβα (steel products) που είναι σχετικά μεγάλη κατηγορία και έχει ψωμί για σχόλια.
Αρχικά 2 φωτογραφίες με φόρτωση Steel coils (κουλούρες χάλυβα). Αξίζει να παρατηρήσει κανείς εδώ τον τρόπο που στοιβάζοντε τα coils στο αμπάρι ετσι ώστε να "ασφαλίζουν" απο μόνα τους, να μην έχουν δηλαδή τη δυνατοτητα να μετακινηθούν κατα τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84728

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84729

----------


## Eng

Natsios, υπάρχει πιθανοτητα να κοπουν τα strainers των steel coils και να γινει..μπάχαλο? Το ρωτάω μιας και κατι ειχα ακουσει περι επικινδυνότητας αυτων..

----------


## Natsios

> Natsios, υπάρχει πιθανοτητα να κοπουν τα strainers των steel coils και να γινει..μπάχαλο? Το ρωτάω μιας και κατι ειχα ακουσει περι επικινδυνότητας αυτων..


Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο ειδικά αμα φορτωθούν και μετά αλλά ποτε δεν ξέρεις. 
Τα steel products και ειδικά τα coils έχουν αρκετές ιδιαιτερότητες και ακόμα περισσότερες αν είναι αυτό που λέμε finished products. Οι δύο κύριες κατηγορίες coils είναι τα "hot rolled coils" και τα "cold rolled coils". Τα hot rolled coils είναι coils τα οποία δέχονται και περαιτέρω επεξεργασία μετά την παράδοσή τους που σημαίνει οτι και προχωρημένη σκουριά στην επιφανειά τους για παράδειγμα δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα. Τα cold rolled coils όμως είναι finished products μεγάλης αξίας τα οποία είναι έτοιμα για τη γραμμή παραγωγής. Μπαίνουν δηλαδή κατευθείαν στο μηχάνημα/πρεσσα.  Αυτό σημαίνει οτι η κατάσταση τους πρέπει να είναι τέλεια και κάθε μικροζημιά σημαίνει claim. Για το λόγο αυτό κρίνεται απαραίτητο να γίνει, μέσω του P&I club, επιθεώρηση του φορτίου πριν την παραλαβή του απο το πλοίο (Preloading survey) στο οποίο καταγράφονται λεπτομερώς όλες οι παρατηρήσεις περι της καταστάσεως του φορτίου πριν την παραλαβή. 
Ζημιές που συνήθως παρατηρούνται και καταγραφονται είναι τα επίπεδα σκουριάς, χτυπήματα στις άκρες, παραμορφωση, σπασμένα ενισχυτικά κτλ. Χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσοχή κατά τη φόρτωση ετσι ώστε πιθανές ζημιές κατα τη φόρτωση πχ. χτύπημα του φορτίου από κλαρκ ή πάνω στο πλοίο κτλ που κάνουν ζημιά στο φορτίο να εντοπιστούν σύντομα και να γίνουν οι κατάλληλες παρατηρήσεις.  
Έχουν πολλά θέματα αυτά τα φορτία τα οποία ελπίζω να τα αναπτύξουμε εδώ σιγά σιγά

----------


## helatros68

Αλλο ενα τσιμεντοφορο κατασκευης του 2007 το Adamas στις 15.4.2010 κατα την αναχωρηση του απο την Δραπετσωνα.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85262

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85263

----------


## Trakman

O Γιαπωνέζος βάπορας Amber K (και κανούργιος σχεδόν, του 2000!)
Για τους φίλους Natsios, Eng, bulkerman, helatros68 και Leo !


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85454

----------


## Nikos_V

> Αλλο ενα τσιμεντοφορο κατασκευης του 2007 το Adamas στις 15.4.2010 κατα την αναχωρηση του απο την Δραπετσωνα.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85262
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85263





> O Γιαπωνέζος βάπορας Amber K (και κανούργιος σχεδόν, του 2000!)
> Για τους φίλους Natsios, Eng, bulkerman, helatros68 και Leo !
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85454


Γιωργο [Trakman] και κυριε Παυλο [helatros68] σας ευχαριστουμε για τις ποιοτικες σας φωτογραφιες!!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> O Γιαπωνέζος βάπορας Amber K (και κανούργιος σχεδόν, του 2000!)
> Για τους φίλους Natsios, Eng, bulkerman, helatros68 και Leo !
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85454


Eίναι να μην θαυμάζεις τέτοιες πλωράκλες???? Πάντα τέτοια Trakman!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ένα bulk carrier εν πλω επ' ονόματι Γιάννης... Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους ποντοπόρους αλλά ειδικότερα στον Leo, Eng, bulkerman, Helatros68, Natsios, Trakman και Nikos_V...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85502

----------


## helatros68

Το caper Matrix κατασκευης 1981 κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια με τελικο προορισμο την επισκευαστικη ζωνη Περαματος στις 16.4.2010.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85508

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85510

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ένα bulk carrier εν πλω επ' ονόματι Γιάννης... Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους ποντοπόρους αλλά ειδικότερα στον Leo, Eng, bulkerman, Helatros68, Natsios, Trakman και Nikos_V...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85502



Έχεις τέτοια και δεν μας το λες??? :Very Happy:

----------


## helatros68

Αναχωρηση του Sophie Bolten κατασκευης 1996 απο τον Πειραια στις 12.4.2010. Το κρενι νο.1 οπως φαινεται πρεπει να εχει παει για επισκευη.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85533

----------


## Natsios

Να είστε καλά όλοι για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σας. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας, επιφυλάσσομαι για ανταπόδοση

----------


## Eng

Ευχαριστω πολυ και απο τη μερια μου για τις αφιερωσεις...
Πραγματικα ειναι υπεροχο να βλεπεις πως καποιος σε σκεφτεται..
Να ειστε ολοι καλα και εγω με τη σειρα μου..επιφυλασομαι!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Έχουμε αφήσει λίγο τα φορτία πίσω γιαυτό λέω να ανοίξω την κατηγορία φορτίων με σίδερα/χάλυβα (steel products) που είναι σχετικά μεγάλη κατηγορία και έχει ψωμί για σχόλια.
> Αρχικά 2 φωτογραφίες με φόρτωση Steel coils (κουλούρες χάλυβα). Αξίζει να παρατηρήσει κανείς εδώ τον τρόπο που στοιβάζοντε τα coils στο αμπάρι ετσι ώστε να "ασφαλίζουν" απο μόνα τους, να μην έχουν δηλαδή τη δυνατοτητα να μετακινηθούν κατα τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84728
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84729





> Natsios, υπάρχει πιθανοτητα να κοπουν τα strainers των steel coils και να γινει..μπάχαλο? Το ρωτάω μιας και κατι ειχα ακουσει περι επικινδυνότητας αυτων..





> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο ειδικά αμα φορτωθούν και μετά αλλά ποτε δεν ξέρεις. 
> Τα steel products και ειδικά τα coils έχουν αρκετές ιδιαιτερότητες και ακόμα περισσότερες αν είναι αυτό που λέμε finished products. Οι δύο κύριες κατηγορίες coils είναι τα "hot rolled coils" και τα "cold rolled coils". Τα hot rolled coils είναι coils τα οποία δέχονται και περαιτέρω επεξεργασία μετά την παράδοσή τους που σημαίνει οτι και προχωρημένη σκουριά στην επιφανειά τους για παράδειγμα δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα. Τα cold rolled coils όμως είναι finished products μεγάλης αξίας τα οποία είναι έτοιμα για τη γραμμή παραγωγής. Μπαίνουν δηλαδή κατευθείαν στο μηχάνημα/πρεσσα.  Αυτό σημαίνει οτι η κατάσταση τους πρέπει να είναι τέλεια και κάθε μικροζημιά σημαίνει claim. Για το λόγο αυτό κρίνεται απαραίτητο να γίνει, μέσω του P&I club, επιθεώρηση του φορτίου πριν την παραλαβή του απο το πλοίο (Preloading survey) στο οποίο καταγράφονται λεπτομερώς όλες οι παρατηρήσεις περι της καταστάσεως του φορτίου πριν την παραλαβή. 
> Ζημιές που συνήθως παρατηρούνται και καταγραφονται είναι τα επίπεδα σκουριάς, χτυπήματα στις άκρες, παραμορφωση, σπασμένα ενισχυτικά κτλ. Χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσοχή κατά τη φόρτωση ετσι ώστε πιθανές ζημιές κατα τη φόρτωση πχ. χτύπημα του φορτίου από κλαρκ ή πάνω στο πλοίο κτλ που κάνουν ζημιά στο φορτίο να εντοπιστούν σύντομα και να γίνουν οι κατάλληλες παρατηρήσεις.  
> Έχουν πολλά θέματα αυτά τα φορτία τα οποία ελπίζω να τα αναπτύξουμε εδώ σιγά σιγά


Υποθέτω ότι οι κουλούρες (coils) θερμής έλασης (hot rolled) πρέπει να υποστούν πάλι θερμική κατεργασία (να ξαναζεσταθούν) πριν χρειαστεί να γίνει άλλη κατεργασία οπότε οπότε δεν έχουν σημαντική επίπτωση οι ζημιές που θα γίνουν στη φόρτωση ή στο ξεφόρτωμα. Αντίθετα στις κουλούρες χάλυβα ψυχρής έλασης (cold formed) τουλικό μπορέι να χρησιμοποιηθεί απευθείας για περεταίρω ψυχρή κατεργασία (στράντζα, ψαλίδι, πρέσα κ.λπ.) οπότε όποια ζημιά έχει επίπτωση στο τελικό προϊόν.

Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι το μεγάλο βάρος κάθε κουλούρας που μπορεί να είναι της τάξης των 10 τόνων (μάλιστα σε αυτή τη σελίδα βρήκα κουλούρες πάνω από 25 τόνους) που εφαρμόζονται σε μικρή επιφάνεια στο αμπάρι (σημειακό φορτίο). Αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει ζημιές στα ελάσματα του αμπαριού, συνημμένο είναι ένας οδηγός προετοιμασίας του αμπαριού για τη φόρτωση που βρήκα στη σελίδα της ΠΕΠΕΝ. Σηνήθως τοποθετούνται δύο σειρές από κουλούρες.
Ένας θέμα που χρειάζεται προσοχή είναι να μην κυλήσουν οι κουλούρες μια και μπορεί να προκαλέσουν ζημιές και είναι μια επικίνδυνη μετατόπιση φορτίου. Πολλές φορές συστήνεται να λαμβάνεται υπόψη στη χάραξη της πορείας να αποφεύγονται περιοχές που ο καιρός μπορεί να προκαλέσει μεγάλο μπότζι (διατοιχισμό, rolling) και αν δεν γίνεται αυτό να εντοπίζονται λιμάνια καταφυγής σε περίπτωση που οι καιρός χαλάσει.

----------


## Eng

Ακριβως αυτο που λες Παναγιωτη ειχα ακουσει, πως σε αυτο το φορτιο αλλάζεις πολυ εως και διαρκως τη πορεια για να αποφευχθει η μετατοπιση του φορτιου - και βεβαια δεν εννοώ οτι πάω π.χ βορια της Σύρου ή Νοτια, απλά δεν το εχεις το βαπορι στον αυτοματο αλλα σε manual operation διορθώνοντας κυμα το κυμα τη πορεια του. Τωρα το προβλημα θα το εντοπιζα στη τελευταια σειρα φορτωσης, αφου εκει θεωρω πως θα εχεις μια οχι κ τοσo δεμενη στοιβασια λογο των διακενων που θα δημιουργηθουν ειτε κατα το εγκαρσιο ειτε καi κατα το διαμηκες. Εκει βεβαια εντοπιζω το θεμα της μετατοπισης και βεβαια υπάρχουν συχνες περιπτωσεις που γινεται εκφορτωση σε δυο λιμανια και εκει υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις οπου λογο οχι και τοσο σωστης εκφορτωσης να πέσεις σε κανενα καιρο στο Σκαγεκερακι κατω απο το English channel και να εχεις τη ψυχη στο στομα καθως δεν μπορεις να αναδιαμορφωσεις / ανακαταταξεις το φορτιο αφου τα Panamax δεν εχουν κρενια. Οποτε συχνο φαινομενο ηταν να μπαινουν σφηνοδρομα επιπλεον στα coils μπας και βελτιωσουν καπως τη κατασταση. Και βεβαια υπήρχε και συχνη παρατηρηση του φορτιου απο τον Ναυτη της καθε βαρδιας.
Αρα πρεπει να γινει πολυ σωστη μελετη (και οχι πρωινη Μελετη  :Wink:  :Razz: ) στοιβασιας ωστε να φορτωθει αλλα και να εκφορτωθει εξαληφοντας οσο το δυνατον τον παραγοντα μετατοπισης.

----------


## Nikos_V

Να ευχηθω* ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* στον Eng για την γιορτη του!! :Very Happy: 
Και σε ολους τους ποντοπορους Γιωργηδες του nautilia!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ακριβως αυτο που λες Παναγιωτη ειχα ακουσει, πως σε αυτο το φορτιο αλλάζεις πολυ εως και διαρκως τη πορεια για να αποφευχθει η μετατοπιση του φορτιου - και βεβαια δεν εννοώ οτι πάω π.χ βορια της Σύρου ή Νοτια, απλά δεν το εχεις το βαπορι στον αυτοματο αλλα σε manual operation διορθώνοντας κυμα το κυμα τη πορεια του. Τωρα το προβλημα θα το εντοπιζα στη τελευταια σειρα φορτωσης, αφου εκει θεωρω πως θα εχεις μια οχι κ τοσo δεμενη στοιβασια λογο των διακενων που θα δημιουργηθουν ειτε κατα το εγκαρσιο ειτε καi κατα το διαμηκες. Εκει βεβαια εντοπιζω το θεμα της μετατοπισης και βεβαια υπάρχουν συχνες περιπτωσεις που γινεται εκφορτωση σε δυο λιμανια και εκει υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις οπου λογο οχι και τοσο σωστης εκφορτωσης να πέσεις σε κανενα καιρο στο Σκαγεκερακι κατω απο το English channel και να εχεις τη ψυχη στο στομα καθως δεν μπορεις να αναδιαμορφωσεις / ανακαταταξεις το φορτιο αφου τα Panamax δεν εχουν κρενια. Οποτε συχνο φαινομενο ηταν να μπαινουν σφηνοδρομα επιπλεον στα coils μπας και βελτιωσουν καπως τη κατασταση. Και βεβαια υπήρχε και συχνη παρατηρηση του φορτιου απο τον Ναυτη της καθε βαρδιας.
> Αρα πρεπει να γινει πολυ σωστη μελετη (και οχι πρωινη Μελετη ) στοιβασιας ωστε να φορτωθει αλλα και να εκφορτωθει εξαληφοντας οσο το δυνατον τον παραγοντα μετατοπισης.


Επίσης πρέπει να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία όταν δεν έχουν όλες οι κουλούρες το ίδιο μέγεθος.
Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν κεν΄στο εγκάρσιο και να είναι στερεωμένα στις πάντες. Με τέτοιο βάρος έχουν μεγάλη αδράνεια και αν πιάσουν να κυλήσουν δύσκολα θα σταματήσουν χωρίς να κάνουν ζημιά.
Στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι μερικά θέματα σχετικά με τέτοιες φορτώσεις από το Bulk update του DNV.

----------


## Eng

> Να ευχηθω* ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* στον Eng για την γιορτη του!!
> Και σε ολους τους ποντοπορους Γιωργηδες του nautilia!!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86397


Ευχαριστω Νικολα.. :Wink:

----------


## Northern_Lights

Πλοίο - Alpha Future
Λιμάνι - Murmansk Russia







*Πιθανώς να έχω κάνει λάθος thread..άν έχει γίνει αυτό συγνώμη 
και άν μπορείτε μεταφέρετε το στο σωστό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε αυτό το θέμα είναι. Κάρβουνο φορτώνετε;

----------


## Northern_Lights

Αν θυμάμαι καλά (2004), ναι καρβουνάκι..

----------


## Natsios

[QUOTE=Eng;337252]Ευχαριστω Νικολα.. :Wink: 


Φιλαρακο, σαν πολύ δε στριμώχτηκαν τα κρένια εκεί πρύμα? :Smile: 

Λοιπόν, για να συνεχίσουμε λίγο με τα φορτία να δούμε μερικές ακόμα δωτογραφίες από αυτά που περιγράψαμε

Τα strainers που αναφέρει ο Eng (άλλο μου ήρθε εμένα στο μυαλό στην ερωτησή σου) 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87537

Το dunnage στο tank top των αμπαριών για να μοιραστεί το βάρος του φορτίου 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87538

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87540

αποψη αμπαριού κατα τη φόρτωση

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87565

----------


## Eng

Φιλε Natsios απ'οτι βλεπω εκτος και αν δεν το καταλαβαινω καλα, γινεται και δεσιμο μεταξυ των coils? Παντως ενδιαφερον θα ειχε - αν εχεις καποια τετοια φωτο - ενα κομπλεταρισμενο αμπαρι. Πιστεω πως θα υπηρχε τροφη για σκεψη και κουβεντα σε αυτο.
Παρακαλω οπως επισυναψατε.....the requested photo.... :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Trakman

Nord Discovery, από φιλιππινέζικα ναυπηγεία, του 2006

Για τους ποντοπόρους μας!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Nord Discovery, από φιλιππινέζικα ναυπηγεία, του 2006
> 
> Για τους ποντοπόρους μας!



Ιαπωνικής έμπνευσης όμως!!!! :Very Happy:  Tsuneishi...!!!!

Γεια σου ρε Trackman με τους βαπόραρους που μας δείχνεις!!!!

----------


## Eng

Φιλιππινεζικη ναυπήγιση? Πολυ θα ηθελα να επιθεωρουσα ενα τετοιο πλοιο.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Αλλο ενα τσιμεντοφορο κατασκευης του 2007 το Adamas στις 15.4.2010 κατα την αναχωρηση του απο την Δραπετσωνα.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85262
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85263


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ 
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥ ΣΑΣ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgS0T...layer_embedded

----------


## captainstathis

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ 
> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥ ΣΑΣ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgS0T...layer_embedded


Poli wraio to videaki.Mpravo.!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικο το βιντεακι.Μπραβο !!  :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Φιλιππινεζικη ναυπήγιση? Πολυ θα ηθελα να επιθεωρουσα ενα τετοιο πλοιο.....


Φιλε Γιωργο τι κανεις???Που βρισκεσαι?
Εδω παλευουμε στην Ταιβαν στο Μαιλιαο αν σου λεει τιποτα!Πως πας ολα καλα?

----------


## pavlosp

To Karavi 1 (K1) ftanei sto limani (L) stis 08:00 kai o master tou limaniou to rixnei sto doko 10 (D10) o opoios exei xamilo rithmo ekfortosis.
To Karavi 2 (K2) ftanei sto idio limani (L) stis 18:00 tis idias meras kai o master tou limaniou to rixnei sto doko (D20) o opoios exei ipsilo rithmo ekfortosis.
I erotisi mou einai: exei o master tou limaniou afto to dikaioma?
Efxaristo

----------


## pavlosp

> To Karavi 1 (K1) ftanei sto limani (L) stis 08:00 kai o master tou limaniou to rixnei sto doko 10 (D10) o opoios exei xamilo rithmo ekfortosis.
> To Karavi 2 (K2) ftanei sto idio limani (L) stis 18:00 tis idias meras kai o master tou limaniou to rixnei sto doko (D20) o opoios exei ipsilo rithmo ekfortosis.
> I erotisi mou einai: exei o master tou limaniou afto to dikaioma?
> Efxaristo


 Ksexana na po oti kata tin afiksi tou K1 kai oi dio dokoi (D10 & D20) itan eleftheroi

----------


## Eng

Κοιτα να δεις ποσο "ΑΝ" πρεπει να εχεις κατανου για να αποφανθεις..
Αν τα βαπορια ειναι αδελφα, αν εχουν το ιδιο φορτιο, αν εχουν την ιδια ποσοτητα φορτιου, αν το operation γνωριζει που και ποτε πρεπει να φτασει στον επομενο προορισμο, αν η εταιρια διαχειριζεται και τα δυο καραβια  -  Τοτε Ναι, ο Harbour master εκανε λαθος. 
Ομως αν εγω εχω ενα καραβι με το μισο φορτιο απο το αλλο και ειναι να ερθω πιο αργα, αλλα εχω τη γνωριμια μου στο operation και πληρωσει μεσω του ατζεντη τον harbour master τοτε πιστεψε με...και να σκιζεται ο αλλος.. μπορουν ακομα και να τον βγαλουναπο το γρηγορο συλο (ας πουμε) και να παει στο αργο. (βλεπε Vitoria ή στο Lagos με τα γκαζαδικακια..).
Οποτε να ξερεις πως αντικειμενικη αποψη στη Ναυτιλια, δεν υπαρχει.. ποσο μαλλον Σωστο ή Λαθος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι έχει το δικαίωμα. Και να έχει ένα εκατομύριο αιτίες για την απόφασή του, μια και έχει εοικόνα των μ΄σων και της κατάστασης του λιμανιού. Πχ τα σιλό ή αλάνα στον ντόκο 20 να είναι γεμάτα και να μην προλαβαίνουν να αδειάσουν για να πάρουν το φορτίο ή να είναι όλα γεμάτα αλλά με τον χαμηλό ρυθμό εκφόρτωσης να αδειάζουν γρηγορότερα από όσο γεμίζουν.

----------


## ChiefMate

Κατ αρχην το φορτιο δεν το φορτωνει το λιμανι ή ο Harbour Master.
Υπαρχουν οι εταιρειες,οι λεγομενοι Shippers οι οποιοι φερνουν το φορτιο στο λιμανι(Υποχρεωσεις Ναυλωτη κατα το δικαιο) αν προκεται για ιδια εταιρεια,γιατι μπορει ο Ναυλωτης να ειναι μονο μεταφορεας κ οχι Shipper.
Ετσι οταν το φορτιο βγαινει προς μεταφορα,υπαρχουν οι Σταλιες (Lay Days).
Aν οι Σταλιες ξεκιναν για το πρωτο Πλοιο πριν αυτο δωσει την Επιστολη Ετοιμοτητας κ κοντευει το ναυλο να παει για το Laycan (Επονομαζομενο κανσελο...)  κ στο αλλο ξεκιναν την μερα που εφτασε,τοτε σωστα το βαπορι που εφτασε νωρις επεσε πρωτο διπλα....
Aυτα εν συντομια!Τα υπολοιπα τον αλλο μηνα που θα υπαρχει χρονος!

----------


## Natsios

Ωραία πράγματα ακούστηκαν στο θέμα, Shippers, σταλίες, επιστολή ετοιμότητας κτλ τα οποία καλό θα ήταν να τα αναπτύξουμε κάπια στιγμή. Θα το βάλουμε στο πρόγραμμα. 
Όσον αφορά την ερώτηση η άποψή μου είναι οτι ο Ηarbor Master ειναι ο κύριος (η αρχή) του λιμανιού. Αυτός καθορίζει τις κινήσης του λιμανιού. Δουλειά του είναι να ελένχει το λιμάνι δίνοντας αδειες κατάπλου, εισόδου, φορτοεκφορτωσεων, απόπλου κτλ κτλ. Δεν μπορεί να είναι γνώστης των όρων ναυλωσυμφώνου κάθε πλοίου που καλεί στο λιμάνι για φορτοση/εκφόρτωση (αν οι ημερομηνίες  άφιξης του είναι σύμφωνες με το ναυλοσύμφωνο, ή αν ο ρυθμός φορτοεκφορτωσης του ντόκου (load/discharging rate) είναι επίσης σύμφωνος με το ναυλοσύμφωνο κτλ κτλ.) Είναι υποχρέωση του ναυλωτή ή του shipper (φορτωτή) για τη φόρτωση, ή του receiver (παραλήπτη) για την εκφόρτωση όπως λεει και o ChiefMate (στο παράδειγμα μας έχουμε εκφόρτωση άρα του παραλήπτη του φορτίου) να βρει και να παρέχει διαθέσιμο ντόκο κατά την αφηξη του πλοίου.  
Όσον αφορά το χρόνο που θα χάσει το πλοίο/καθυστέρηση λόγο του χαμηλού ρυθμού εκφόρτωσης, υπάρχουν όροι στο ναυλοσύμφωνο που προβλέπουν την συμφωνημένη διάρκεια της εκφόρτωσης και το τι πληρώνει ποιος σε περίπτωση καθυστέρησης ή πιο γρήγορης εκφόρτωσης απο τον συμφωνημένο χρόνο.
Ο Harbor Master θα δώσει άδεια μεθόρμησης στον ντόκο εκφόρτωσης όπως αυτός έχει οριστεί από το port meeting και απο τα bookings που έχουν κάνει τα ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη (παραλήπτες ή ναυλωτές κτλ)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως ενδιαφέροντα... Επειδή το διατύπωσα λάθος σε προηγούμενη απάντηση. Ας το πω καλύτερα. Ο Harbor Master πρέπει να διαχειρίζεται με τον καλύτερο τρόπο τους ντόκους και τα άλλα μέσα του λιμανιού οπότε μπορέι να παιρνει τις αποφάσεις που απαιτούνται για αυτό το σκοπό. 
Για παράδειγμα στο μάνουαλ του Port Hedland της Αυστραλίας διαβάζουμε στο σχετικό θέμα :
Berthing priority is generally given on an order of arrival basis. Berthing applications are forwarded to the Port Authority and priority is, in the first instance, based on these applications. *The Harbour Master may vary a vessels berthing sequence in the event of conflicting requirements or when it is deemed appropriate to do so.*
 Από ότι κατάλλαβα το θέμα του χρόνου φορτωεκφόρτωσης δεν αφορά τον Harbor Master .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το χάλυβα σε κουλούρες (steel coils) συζητήσαμε παλιότερα εδω κι εδώ. Εκέι αναφέραμε ότι χρειάζεται προσοχή στη φόρτωση ώστε να μην ξεπερνούν την αντοχή του αμπαριού. Στο συνημμένο αρχείο από τον DNV βλέπουμε τη ζημιά που έπαθε στο tank top  (το ανώτερο έλασμα του διπύθμενου) ένα βαπόρι, λόγω της ανομοίομορφης φόρτισης από κουλούρες χάλυβα, τον Ιούνιο που μας πέρασε.
Ας δούμε τα συμπεράσματα του ραπόρτου:
Steel coils are heavy cargo and when transporting such cargo
one should be extra careful to confirm the local strength of
the tank top in the relevant cargo holds.
 Steel coils should not be considered as an evenly distributed load unless the weight is thoroughly distributed by strong steel
beams and/or very (very!) thick pieces of wood, as dunnage.
A good rule of thumb is that the steel coil weight should be limited to half the allowable evenly distributed weight of a hold.
During loading operations of heavy cargo, the supervising crew members should be aware of the hull structure under the tank top. Dunnage should preferably be placed in transverse
direction of the vessel in order to land on several longitudinals.
DNV may be consulted for swift expert assistance in calculating tank top strength for steel coil loading, in order to avoid damage to the hull structure, as experienced in this case.

----------


## ChiefMate

Οντως πολυ ενδιαφεροντα οσα λεμε αλλα εγω θα επιμεινω πως τα Terminal καθοριζουν το ποιο βαπορι θα παει πρωτο (Trade Rules).
Παραδειγμα στην Βραζιλια σου λεει οτι πας για 10 μερες ραδα κ 2-3 ωρες πριν φτασεις στον Πιλοτο σου λεει:

''Terminal has changed your berth priority and your good vessel will proceed alongside on arrival.Therefore conduct  Pilots 1 hour prior arrival''

Αρα ο Harbour Master εδω δεν νομιζω να παιζει καποιο ρολο!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οντως πολυ ενδιαφεροντα οσα λεμε αλλα εγω θα επιμεινω πως τα Terminal καθοριζουν το ποιο βαπορι θα παει πρωτο (Trade Rules).
> Παραδειγμα στην Βραζιλια σου λεει οτι *πας για 10 μερες ραδα* κ 2-3 ωρες πριν φτασεις στον Πιλοτο σου λεει:
> 
> ''Terminal has changed your berth priority and your good vessel will proceed alongside on arrival.Therefore conduct Pilots 1 hour prior arrival''
> 
> Αρα ο Harbour Master εδω δεν νομιζω να παιζει καποιο ρολο!


Στην Βραζιλία ?¶μα πρατιγάρει και έχει λάντζες, δεν πάει να κάτσει και δυο μήνες  ράδα !¶λλο που δεν θέλουμε !

----------


## ChiefMate

> Στην Βραζιλία ?¶μα πρατιγάρει και έχει λάντζες, δεν πάει να κάτσει και δυο μήνες  ράδα !¶λλο που δεν θέλουμε !


Νερακι να χουμε κ ας κατσει κ 3!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Οντως πολυ ενδιαφεροντα οσα λεμε αλλα εγω θα επιμεινω πως τα Terminal καθοριζουν το ποιο βαπορι θα παει πρωτο (Trade Rules).
> *Παραδειγμα στην Βραζιλια σου λεει οτι πας για 10 μερες ραδα κ 2-3 ωρες πριν φτασεις στον Πιλοτο σου λεει:
> 
> ''Terminal has changed your berth priority and your good vessel will proceed alongside on arrival.Therefore conduct  Pilots 1 hour prior arrival''* 
> Αρα ο Harbour Master εδω δεν νομιζω να παιζει καποιο ρολο!


Χαρά φαντάζομαι που θα κάνουν όλοι όταν το ακούνε ότι αντί για ράδα θα πέσουν δίπλα αμάσως;;;  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Χαρά φαντάζομαι που θα κάνουν όλοι όταν το ακούνε ότι αντί για ράδα θα πέσουν δίπλα αμάσως;;;


Παναγιωτη δεν νομιζω να προλαβε κανεις γιατι απλα τρεχαμε ολοι σαν τρελοι!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Παναγιωτη δεν νομιζω να προλαβε κανεις γιατι απλα τρεχαμε ολοι σαν τρελοι!!!


¶μα φορτώνεις καμια ζάχαρη και πλακώσουν οι βροχές όλο και κάτι θα προλάβεις. Αν φορτώνεις όμως κανένα iron ore ουτε για τσιγάρα δεν προλαβαινεις να πας. Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## ChiefMate

Ω καιμενα παιδια!
Βαλε να ριχνει το λουρι καμια 14000 τοννους την ωρα κ να πρεπει να βαλεις 2 παρτιδες κ επισης να τελειωσει το βαπορι κ να βγουν οι φορτωτικες πριν την 28/02/2010 23:59 ωστε να κλεισει το μηνα το Accounting του Terminal οποτε καταλαβαινεις....
Α κ επισης να πρεπει να δωσεις εξω βαρελακια,πυροσβεστηρες κτλ για Annual  κ να τα βαλεις ξανα στην θεση τους!
Αυτα τα ολιγα!
Κ μας ελεγε ο αλλος κυριουλης τις προαλλες σε καποιο Τraining Centre πως μεσα στο βαπορι εχεις χρονο κ δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα,κ αντιθετα ολο το βαρος το εχει το γραφειο που στις 5 αντε βια στις 7 παει σπιτι.
Του τα λες ενα χερακι ή δεν του τα λες????

----------


## Natsios

> Ω καιμενα παιδια!
> Βαλε να ριχνει το λουρι καμια 14000 τοννους την ωρα κ να πρεπει να βαλεις 2 παρτιδες κ επισης να τελειωσει το βαπορι κ να βγουν οι φορτωτικες πριν την 28/02/2010 23:59 ωστε να κλεισει το μηνα το Accounting του Terminal οποτε καταλαβαινεις....
> Α κ επισης να πρεπει να δωσεις εξω βαρελακια,πυροσβεστηρες κτλ για Annual  κ να τα βαλεις ξανα στην θεση τους!
> Αυτα τα ολιγα!
> Κ μας ελεγε ο αλλος κυριουλης τις προαλλες σε καποιο Τraining Centre πως μεσα στο βαπορι εχεις χρονο κ δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα,κ αντιθετα ολο το βαρος το εχει το γραφειο που στις 5 αντε βια στις 7 παει σπιτι.
> Του τα λες ενα χερακι ή δεν του τα λες????


Όπα όπα πήρες φόρα :Smile: . Μπορει το γραφείο να πηγαίνει στις 7 το λιγότερο (πες μου γραφειο που πανε σπιτι στις 5 να στειλω βιογραφικό) σπίτι αλλά το μυαλό του είναι στα βαρελάκια και αν παει κατι στραβά το μεσημερι στη Βραζιλία τηλέφωνο και ξενύχτι στην Ελλάδα. Και δεν ειναι ένα το βαπόρι έτσι? το άλλο εχει βρεμμένο φορτίο στην Κίνα και το παράλο έχει κατι ναυλωτές που δεν σε αφήνουν να πιεις ενα ποτήρι νερό και όλα αυτα όταν είναι μεσημέρι γιαυτους. Για σενα μπορεί να ειναι πρωι-βραδυ-μεσανυχτα-ξημερωμα κτλ κτλ

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Όπα όπα πήρες φόρα. Μπορει το γραφείο να πηγαίνει στις 7 το λιγότερο (πες μου γραφειο που πανε σπιτι στις 5 να στειλω βιογραφικό) σπίτι αλλά το μυαλό του είναι στα βαρελάκια και αν παει κατι στραβά το μεσημερι στη Βραζιλία τηλέφωνο και ξενύχτι στην Ελλάδα. Και δεν ειναι ένα το βαπόρι έτσι? το άλλο εχει βρεμμένο φορτίο στην Κίνα και το παράλο έχει κατι ναυλωτές που δεν σε αφήνουν να πιεις ενα ποτήρι νερό και όλα αυτα όταν είναι μεσημέρι γιαυτους. Για σενα μπορεί να ειναι πρωι-βραδυ-μεσανυχτα-ξημερωμα κτλ κτλ



.Αλλά το βράδυ φίλε θα πάνε σπίτι τους με τη γυναίκα τα παιδιά κ.λ.π...Οι άλλοι όμως στη Βραζιλία,στην Κίνα,στην Αυστραλία,στις Ινδίες και κάθε κωλολίμανο που μπορείς να φανταστείς(εσύ πιστεύω ξέρεις καλά) να τραβάνε τα πραγματικά ζόρια!!!
Να σαι σίγουρος ότι ΟΛΟΙ μόλις βγουν στο γραφείο ξεχνάνε που ήταν πριν και αρχίζουν αυτά που κοροιδεύανε!!!
Και έχεις τον κάθε νέο(σε ηλικία) γραφειά  που ΑΜΦΙΒ¶ΛΛΩ αν εχουν πατήσει λαμαρίνα να σου παραδίδει μαθήματα ναυτοσύνης και γνώσεων...

----------


## Natsios

> .Αλλά το βράδυ φίλε θα πάνε σπίτι τους με τη γυναίκα τα παιδιά κ.λ.π....


Ειμαι 100% μαζί σου σε αυτό. Τα ίδια λόγια ακριβώς έχω πει και εγώ εδώ post 279 κανα-δυο γραμμές πριν το τέλος. 
Δεν με αφήνεις να πειράξω λίγο το φίλο μου τον Chief όμως :Wink: .
Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως, πιστεύω οτι και στο γραφείο νιώθουν τα ζόρια του ναυτικού. Γιαυτό είναι εκεί, να παρέχουν όποια βοήθεια χρειάζεται. Εξαλου όλοι για τον ίδιο σκοπό μοχθούν

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ειμαι 100% μαζί σου σε αυτό. Τα ίδια λόγια ακριβώς έχω πει και εγώ εδώ post 279 κανα-δυο γραμμές πριν το τέλος. 
> Δεν με αφήνεις να πειράξω λίγο το φίλο μου τον Chief όμως.
> Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως, πιστεύω οτι και στο γραφείο νιώθουν τα ζόρια του ναυτικού. Γιαυτό είναι εκεί, να παρέχουν όποια βοήθεια χρειάζεται. Εξαλου όλοι για τον ίδιο σκοπό μοχθούν



Ok!!!! :Very Happy:  To παρεξήγησα!!!!Μy mistake που λένε και στο χωριό μου!!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## ChiefMate

Ετσι ειναι,ολοι ενα σκοπο εχουμε κ εμεις θελουμε εκει που δουλευουμε να ξαναδουλεψουμε κ το γραφειο να κανονισει κ τα δικα του αλλα κ τα δικα μας θεματα!
Μην ξεχναμε τον ορισμο καθε εταιρειας κ τον προορισμο της που ειναι το κερδος!
Φιλε Natsios oταν εγραφα για τα παραπανω ημουν σιγουρος πως θα επαιρνα απαντηση σου!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Bulkerman ευχαριστω για την υπερασπιση καθοτι βρισκομουν εκτος!

----------


## Leo

Ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο (πρωτοσέλιδο) που αφορά τα *Κατάλοιπα ξηρού φορτίου σε σχέση με το Παράρτημα V της MARPOL*, δημοσιεύται στο τεύχος 64 του εμημερωτικόυ δελτίου *Helmepa Navigator*, μαζί με άλλα ενδιαφέροντα ναυτιλιακά θέματα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον. Ουσιαστικά με τις τροποιποιήσεις υιθετέι τα αυτονόητα.

----------


## Natsios

*Αυξάνονται τα ατυχήματα λόγω επικίνδυνων φορτίων
*Δευτέρα, 21 Φεβρουαρίου 2011 07:00
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redi...asp?id=1935984 



Αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των πλοίων μεταφοράς ξηρού χύδην φορτίου και κυρίως σιδηρομεταλλεύματος και νικελίου που ανατρέπονται, με αποτέλεσμα τη βύθισή τους αλλά και το θάνατο μελών του πληρώματος.

Ο αριθμός των πλοίων ξηρού χύδην φορτίων που ανατράπηκαν από το 2009 μέχρι και σήμερα αγγίζει πλέον διψήφιο νούμερο, ενώ αυξάνεται και ο αριθμός των ανυτικών που έχασαν τη ζωή τους σε τέτοιου είδους ατυχήματα.Τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου κρούει το UK P&I Club, το οποίο σε πρόσφατη εγκύκλιο προς τα μέλη του τονίζει ότι ο αριθμός των πλοίων ξυρού χύδην φορτίων που ανατράπηκαν από το 2009 μέχρι και σήμερα αγγίζει πλέον διψήφιο νούμερο, ενώ αυξάνεται και ο αριθμός των ναυτικών που έχασαν τη ζωή τους σε τέτοιου είδους ατυχήματα. Το UK P&I Club εκτιμά ότι πρέπει να διατηρήσει το θέμα των επικίνδυνων φορτίων χύδην, και ιδίως τα μεταλλεύματα νικελίου και σιδήρου ψηλά στην ατζέντα της πρόληψης ζημιών (Loss Prevention).

Όπως επισημαίνει στη σχετική εγκύκλιο, τα φορτία σιδηρομεταλλεύματος και νικελίου είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα για την ευστάθεια του πλοίου. Εάν δεν τηρούνται οι οδηγίες ασφαλούς φόρτωσης του διεθνούς κώδικα (International Maritime Solid Bulk Cargoes Code-IMSBC Code) οι συνέπειες μπορεί να είναι καταστροφικές.

Τα υψηλά επίπεδα υγρασίας (υγροποίηση) των συγκεκριμένων φορτίων επηρεάζουν τη συμπεριφορά του πλοίου. Ο IMSBC Code καθορίζει διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένες διατάξεις για την ασφαλή αποθήκευση και μεταφορά των στερεών φορτίων χύδην, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των φορτίων που μπορεί να υγροποιηθούν όπως σιδηρομετάλλευμα και νικέλιο, τονίζει το UK P& I Club. Ομως αρκετοί αλληλασφαλιστικοί οργανισμοί αναφέρουν ότι πλοιοκτήτες και πλοίαρχοι ζητούν να φορτώσουν το μετάλλευμα με ποσοστά υγρασίας πολύ υψηλότερα από όσα προβλέπονται από τον Κώδικα. Αποτέλεσμα είναι η ανατροπή των πλοίων. Οπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρεται, δεν πρόκειται για πλοία «σαπιοκάραβα» αλλά και για σύγχρονα πλοία. Τελευταίο παράδειγμα η ανατροπή ενός πλοίου 55.000 dwt ηλικίας μόλις 18 μηνών, το οποίο ανατράπηκε με αποτέλεσμα 21 μέλη του πληρώματος να χάσουν τη ζωή τους.

Οπως σημειώνει ο βρετανικός ασφαλιστικός οργανισμός, η μεταφορά σιδηρομεταλλεύματος έχει αυξηθεί παγκοσμίως σημαντικά λόγω αύξησης της ζήτησης από την Κίνα. Ενα μεγάλο μέρος της μεταφοράς αφορά σε μεταλλεύματα από περιοχές με πολύ υψηλά ποσοστά υγρασίας ή λόγω του ότι τα κοιτάσματα γειτνιάζουν με υδροφόρους ορίζοντες, η λόγω των μεγάλων βροχοπτώσεων και της έλλειψης αποθήκευσης.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, τονίζει το UK P&I Club εάν διαπιστώνεται υπέρβαση των ορίων υγροποίησης του φορτίου δεν θα πρέπει να φορτώνεται στο πλοίο. Ομως πλοιοκτήτες και οι πλοίαρχοι πιέζουν για τη φόρτωση προκειμένου να μην υπάρξουν καθυστερήσεις. «Το UK P&I Club υποστηρίζει τα μέλη του να αντιμετωπίσουν αυτά τα προβλήματα με την αποστολή κατάλληλου εμπειρογνώμονα το συντομότερο δυνατόν. 

Ενας σημαντικός αριθμός των φορτωτών έχει επιδείξει πλήρη περιφρόνηση για την κατάσταση και ασκεί πιέσεις στους επιθεωρητές του φορτίου για να μπορέσουν να φορτώσουν το φορτίο, ανεξάρτητα από τον ενδεχόμενο κίνδυνο». Τα περιστατικά που αφορούν τα πλοία μέλη του UK P&I Club επικεντρώνονται στα ινδικά λιμάνια και ο οργανισμός στηρίζει τις προσπάθειες που καταβάλλει η Γενική Διεύθυνση Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας στη Μουμπάη, να καταπολεμήσει την πρακτική του εκφοβισμού, αναφέρει ο κ. Graham Daines, UK Club Claims director.

Ο ίδιος σημειώνει ότι με δεδομένο πως πολλά πλοία μεταφοράς χύδην ξηρού φορτίου μεταφέρουν εμπόρευμα στην Κίνα και έχουν και κινεζικά πληρώματα, εάν οι Κινέζοι εισαγωγείς ασκήσουν την επιρροή τους τότε τα επικίνδυνα φορτία θα ελαττωθούν. Το Uk P&I Club επισημαίνει ότι ειδικοί επιθεωρητές είναι στη διάθεση των μελών του προκειμένου να ελέγχουν τις διαδικασίες φόρτωσης των πλοίων ενώ με την εγκύκλιο παρέχει συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες ασφαλούς φόρτωσης. Τέλος η εγκύκλιος είναι σε συνέχεια σχετικής εγκυκλίου της διεθνούς ένωσης των P&I Clubs

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι σωστή μετάφραση το "υγροποίηση" που χρησιμοποιείη Ναυτεμπορική για τον όρο "liquefaction" πιο σωστή μετάφραση είναι ρευστοποίηση. Δηλαδή το  φορτίο συμπεριφέρεται σαν ρευστό είχαμε σε *παλιότερο μήνυμα* συζητήσει για αυτό φαινόμενο που προκαλέιται όταν το φορτίο είναι αρκετά λεπτόκοκκο και με μεγάλη υγρασία λόγω της συγκέντρωσης της υγρασίας που προκαλείται από καραδασμούς (πχ μπότζι). Στο παλίοτερο μήνυμα είδαμε και τις οδήγίες ώστε να το αποφύγουμε.

Στη σελίδα του UK P&I Club μπορούμε να βρούμε εδώ αρκετές πηγές πληροφόρησης. Επειδή δεν ξέρω αν κάποια στιγμή θα αναδιοργανώσει της σελίδα του το UK P&I Club βάζω συνημμένο το "σκονάκι" για το τι πρέπει να θυμόμαστε όταν φορτώνουμε μινεράλι (δεν γράφω μνημόνιο γιατί έχει παρεξηγηθέι ο όρος)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ χρήσιμο το ενημερωτικό του DNV. Πριν ασχοληθούμε με αυτό κάτι στο προηγούμενο θέμα που συζητούσαμε για τα ατυχήματα βαποριών φορτωμένων με μινεράλι από ρευστοποίηση  του φοτίου λόγω υψηλής υγρασίας. Διάβαζα ένα άρθρο εδώ για όπου αναφέρεται ένα περιστατικό στο οποίο ένς Έλληνας καπετάνιος αρνήθηκε να παραλάβει ένα φορτίο, αλλά ένας Κινέζος το δέχτηκε αφού του παρουσίασαν πιστοποιητικά δοκιμών ποσοστού υγρασίας που όμως αντιστοιχούσαν σε δοκιμές που γιναν μερικές μέρες πριν. Ο κινέζος φόρτωσε και λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι μπάταρε. Είναι σημαντικό οι δοκιμές ποσοστού υγρασίας (έιδαμε παλιότερα εδώ τη διαδικασία) να γίνονται λίγο πριν την φόρτωση. Για παράδειγμα αν η δοκιμή γίνει βράδυ και η φόρτωση γίνεται το πρωί μπορέι να έχει αλλάξει η υγρασία  αν είναι η εποχή των μουσώνων κι έχει βρέξει τη νύχτα παπάδες.

Ας δούμε λίγο κάτι από το Casualty info απο τον DNV το σχετικό με μεταφορές φορτίων στα οποια έχει γίνει απεντόμωση (fumigation) που ανέβασε ο Νάτσιος. Όπως λέει και ο DNV πρέπει ο καπετάνιος και οι αξιωματικού που εμπλέκονται να έχουν καταλάβει καλά τις συστάσεις του IMO για την ασφαλή χρήση εντομοκτόνων στα πλοία και να υπάρχει ένα αντίγραφο στο πλοίο, σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή οι οδηγίες του IMO είναι στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## SteliosK

*Μ/V KEFALONIA*
Στις 11/02/2013 στη θαλασσα του Μαρμαρά
2013-02-11 12.45.03.jpg

IMO: 9449780
Κατασκευή:2009
Ολικό Μήκος: 170μ
Πλάτος:27μ
DWT:28742t

----------


## ChiefMate

Χαιρετω τους φιλους!!!
Μετα απο πολυμηνη απουσια,εδω ξανα στα λημερια μας!
Εκφορτωση στο Qingdao/Donjiakou κ απο την βδομαδα πισω στο σπιτι...Eng,Bulkerman,Leo κ οι υπολοιποι ποντοποροι,ετοιμαστειτε για πολυ κουβεντα!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Χαιρετω τους φιλους!!!
> Μετα απο πολυμηνη απουσια,εδω ξανα στα λημερια μας!
> Εκφορτωση στο Qingdao/Donjiakou κ απο την βδομαδα πισω στο σπιτι...Eng,Bulkerman,Leo κ οι υπολοιποι ποντοποροι,ετοιμαστειτε για πολυ κουβεντα!!!



Με το καλό να έρθεις!!! Βλέπω να φέρνεις πολύ υλικό!! :Surprised:

----------


## argonaftis

καλη επιστροφη με το καλο να γυρησεις στην πατριδα

----------


## mastrokostas

> Χαιρετω τους φιλους!!!
> Μετα απο πολυμηνη απουσια,εδω ξανα στα λημερια μας!
> Εκφορτωση στο Qingdao/Donjiakou κ απο την βδομαδα πισω στο σπιτι...Eng,Bulkerman,Leo κ οι υπολοιποι ποντοποροι,ετοιμαστειτε για πολυ κουβεντα!!!


Αντε με το καλο !!!!!!

----------


## Eng

> Καλημερα φιλε Γιωργο!!
> Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση κ ελπιζω να βρουμε time για ενα καφε!
> Ανταποδιδω με μερικες φρεσκιες λιγο πριν το ξεμπαρκο...


Να μιλησουμε τηλεφωνικα μπας και στεισουμε κανενα καφεδακι προς Μιαουλη μερια..
By the way, caper με ακομοδεσιο γκαζα (μου θυμισε). 
Καλη αναπαυση να εχεις και χαιρετισμους στην οικογενεια σου (και το μικροτερο μελος..)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το τσιμεντάδικο AQUAMARINE (ΙΜΟ 9323144). Κατασκευής 2008, με gt 4.940, nt 1.622, 6.374,91 DWT, μήκος ολικό (Loa) 112 m, μήμος μεταξύ καθέτων 106,9 m, πλάτος 16,3 m. Το κινούν δύο μηχανές WARTSILA 9L20 με ισχύ 1.620 kW (2.172 hp) η κάθε μία, ενώ ρέυμα δίνου τρεις ηλεκτρομηχανές MARELLI MOTORI MJBM 500 SA8 με ισχύ 648 kW η κάθε μια.

Στη κουβέρτα διακρίνουμε το σύστημα φορτοεκφόρτωσης του τσιμέντου που του δίνει τη δυνατοτητα να φορτώνει και να ξεφορτώνει τσιμέντο με δικά του μέσα, περισσότερα για το συστημα αυτό μπορούμε να δούμε στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

Το τσιμέντο ειναι ενα φορτίο που χριεάζεται προσοχή όπως όλα τα λεπτόκοκκα φορτία.

----------


## AlexVroom

Γειά χαρά! νέος στο φόρουμ.Μπορείτε να μου πείτε σαν 3ος μηχανικός που είμαι πως πάει η δουλειά σε κρενάδικο μιας κ (πιθανόν) να πάω για πρώτη φορα? έχω δουλέψει σε φορτηγά αλλα τα κρένια με αγχώνουν λιγο και τι ηλ/μηχανες υπάρχουν που να σηκώνουν όλο αυτό το φορτίο?

----------


## dimitrios1

γεια σας παιδια...επειδη προκειται να ταξιδεψω πρωτη φορα ως υπ/χος σε φορτηγο αν καποιος μπορει να μου δωσει μερικες συμβουλες....θα βοηθουσε πολυ...ευχαριστω....

----------


## voyager74

Aπο το forum θελεις συμβουλες ;;; 

Εσυ πως νιωθεις εισαι ετοιμος για να πιασεις Υποπλοιαρχος ;;;

Σου ευχομαι καλη τυχη και ελπιζω να βρεις καλους ναυτικους(ανθρωπους) στο βαπορακι που θα πας.




ΥΓ. Και οταν "πιασεις" Γραματικος .... μην καβαλησης το καλαμι  ..... Σημερα εισαι ..... αυριο δεν εισαι ..... οι Ελληνες δεν συγχωρουν τα "λαθη" στους Ελληνες ...... μονο στους Φιλλιπινους

Καλη Τυχη.-

----------


## dimitrios1

> Aπο το forum θελεις συμβουλες ;;; 
> 
> Εσυ πως νιωθεις εισαι ετοιμος για να πιασεις Υποπλοιαρχος ;;;
> 
> Σου ευχομαι καλη τυχη και ελπιζω να βρεις καλους ναυτικους(ανθρωπους) στο βαπορακι που θα πας.
> 
> ΥΓ. Και οταν "πιασεις" Γραματικος .... μην καβαλησης το καλαμι  ..... Σημερα εισαι ..... αυριο δεν εισαι ..... οι Ελληνες δεν συγχωρουν τα "λαθη" στους Ελληνες ...... μονο στους Φιλλιπινους
> 
> Καλη Τυχη.-[/QUOTΕ]


Φυσικα κ δεν περιμενω απο το forum να μου εξηγησει  τι πρεπει να κανω, απλα κανα "tip" ας πουμε απο καποιον πιο εμπειρο δεν θα ηταν ασχημο..
εγω πιστευω πως μπορω να πιασω....βεβαια συνηθως για τετοιες θεσεις παντα θα εχουμε καποια αμφιβολια αν ειμαστε ετοιμοι κλπ...
Να σαι καλα παντως...κ εγω ελπιζω να βρω καλους ανθρωπους - ναυτικους μιας και ειναι η αρχη..καλη συνεχεια κ σε σενα

Υ.Γ. εχεισ δικιο σε ολα..ευτυχως παντως δεν ειμαι τετοιος ανθρωπος μεχρι στιγμης κ ελπιζω να μην γινω.....

----------


## dimitrios1

> Γειά χαρά! νέος στο φόρουμ.Μπορείτε να μου πείτε σαν 3ος μηχανικός που είμαι πως πάει η δουλειά σε κρενάδικο μιας κ (πιθανόν) να πάω για πρώτη φορα? έχω δουλέψει σε φορτηγά αλλα τα κρένια με αγχώνουν λιγο και τι ηλ/μηχανες υπάρχουν που να σηκώνουν όλο αυτό το φορτίο?


Γεια σου φιλε.. εγω μιας κ εχω δουλεψει σε κρεναδικο, οχι σαν μηχανικος ομως, θα σου ελεγα να μην αγχωνεσαι διοτι τις περισσοτερες φορες εμενα μου ετυχε να μην δουλεψουν τα κρενια του βαποριου για φ/ε..το μονο δλδ που καναμε ηταν να τα σηκωσουμε κ να τα γυρισουμε ωστε να μν εμποδιζουν τα μεσα φ/ε της στεριας...αν τα δουλεψεις ομως, εμεις βαζαμε 2 ηλεκτρομηχανες για να μπορουν να σηκωσουν τα φορτια...αυτα...κατα τα αλλα αν ειναι κ καινουριο το βαπορι δεν θα εχεις πολλα πολλα..
αυτα πανω κατω...αν θες κατι αλλο κ μπορω να βοηθησω το λες...

----------


## SteliosK

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε έναν οδηγό για την ασφαλή φόρτωση νικελίου:


http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPo...argo_NickelOre

----------


## SteliosK

Η τρόπιδα από  φορτηγό χύμα φορτίου 38800 DWT  που ξεκίνησε την κατασκευή στις 22/01/15 

chengxi16a1.jpg
http://www.ship.gr/news6/chengxi16a.htm

----------


## andria salamis

Η Ελευσίνα γεμίζει απο παροπλισμένα πλοία,να δούμε και ενα,
bulk carrier,που πάει σε ντάνα.Γιατι για έμενα,αυτα έχουν θέση,
στο φωτογραφικό μου αρχειο.

oc.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η Ελευσίνα γεμίζει απο παροπλισμένα πλοία,να δούμε και ενα,
> bulk carrier,που πάει σε ντάνα.Γιατι για έμενα,αυτα έχουν θέση,
> στο φωτογραφικό μου αρχειο.
> 
> oc.JPG


Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν τέλη 70-αρχές 80 όπου τα παροπλισμένα ήταν δάσος κ αν πήγαινες με βάρκα,χανόσουν μέσα στις ντάνες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τότε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ λέγανε χαρακτηριστικά ότι μπορούσες να περάσεις από την Σαλαμίνα στην Ελευσίνα, απλά πατώντας πάνω στα παροπλισμένα. Ωστόσο έχει δίκιο ο Ανδριανός, οι ντάνες στον κόλπο αρχίζουν να αυξάνονται ανησυχητικά. Την εικόνα που αντίκρυσα στην χθεσινή μου βόλτα, δεν την έχω ξαναδεί τα δέκα τουλάχιστον τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τότε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ λέγανε χαρακτηριστικά ότι μπορούσες να περάσεις από την Σαλαμίνα στην Ελευσίνα, απλά πατώντας πάνω στα παροπλισμένα. Ωστόσο έχει δίκιο ο Ανδριανός, οι ντάνες στον κόλπο αρχίζουν να αυξάνονται ανησυχητικά. Την εικόνα που αντίκρυσα στην χθεσινή μου βόλτα, δεν την έχω ξαναδεί τα δέκα τουλάχιστον τελευταία χρόνια.


Παλαιότερα είχαμε φθάσει στο σημείο να μην επαρκεί η Ελευσίνα κ έδεναν σε άλλα ασφαλή αγκυροβόλια που σήμερα μπορεί να ακούγονται απίθανα: 
Aργοστόλι,Ιτέα,Χαλκίδα,Στυλίδα κλπ
Είχα την τύχη το 1977-79 να κάνω μερικές βόλτες ανάμεσα στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας με σωσίβια λέμβο της σχολής μου αλλά κ με το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ,το θέαμα ήταν απερίγραπτο,αυτό που λέμε η χαρά του καραβολάτρη είναι λίγο. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα φωτογραφική μαζί μου.
Ωστόσο υπάρχουν σχετικά άρθρα με πολλές φωτογραφίες σε Ships Μοnthly της εποχής. 

Αναγκαστικά αρκετά από τα παροπλιζόμενα θα οδηγηθούν στο διαλυτήριο.Σε αναμονή βελτίωσης των ναύλων ή αύξησης της τιμής του σκραπ βρίσκονται.

----------


## andria salamis

> Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν τέλη 70-αρχές 80 όπου τα παροπλισμένα ήταν δάσος κ αν πήγαινες με βάρκα,χανόσουν μέσα στις ντάνες.


τα θυμάμαι πήγαινα στο μπατσί με το μηχανάκι μου,και σκιτσαρισα μερικά,που η μανα μου τα πέταξε,μετά απο χρόνια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τα θυμάμαι πήγαινα στο μπατσί με το μηχανάκι μου,και σκιτσαρισα μερικά,που η μανα μου τα πέταξε,μετά απο χρόνια.


Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον εάν τα είχες διότι εκείνο τον καιρό υπήρχαν ακόμη πανέμορφα συμβατικά φορτηγά κ ορισμένα από τα πιό αγαπημένα επιβατηγά.

----------


## andria salamis

> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον εάν τα είχες διότι εκείνο τον καιρό υπήρχαν ακόμη πανέμορφα συμβατικά φορτηγά κ ορισμένα από τα πιό αγαπημένα επιβατηγά.


Δυστυχώς,δεν φωτογράφιζα,που χρήματα για φιλμ,εμφ,βενζινες,στην παρέα μου σε κανέναν δεν άρεσαν.
πήγαινα και τα εβλεπα μονος μου. Καραβόφιλους Γνώρισα το 2013!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυστυχώς,δεν φωτογράφιζα,που χρήματα για φιλμ,εμφ,βενζινες,στην παρέα μου σε κανέναν δεν άρεσαν.
> πήγαινα και τα εβλεπα μονος μου. Καραβόφιλους Γνώρισα το 2013!!!!!!!!!!


Eγώ αν έχεις δει εδώ μέσα, φωτογράφιζα από το 1976. Είχα βρει κάποιον που είχε φθηνά 36άρια φιλμ Αgfa κ ο οποίος γιά ευνόητους λόγους θαύμαζε τις φωτό που έβγαζα! Τότε δεν οδηγούσα,με έτρωγαν οι δρόμοι κ τα λεωφορεία.Από την παρέα μου είχα "παρασύρει" 1-2 αλλά πρόσκαιρα.Επίσης στο νησί μου γνώριζα ορισμένα άτομα με επιφανειακό ενδιαφέρον σαν αυτούς που απλώς χαζεύουν το καράβια στο λιμάνι.
Με την έκδοση του "Ε" αλλά πολύ περισσότερο με την εγγραφή μου στο nautilia το 2010 κατάλαβα ότι  υπάρχουν κ άλλοι,πολλοί συνασθενείς.

----------


## andria salamis

> Eγώ αν έχεις δει εδώ μέσα, φωτογράφιζα από το 1976. Είχα βρει κάποιον που είχε φθηνά 36άρια φιλμ Αgfa κ ο οποίος γιά ευνόητους λόγους θαύμαζε τις φωτό που έβγαζα! Τότε δεν οδηγούσα,με έτρωγαν οι δρόμοι κ τα λεωφορεία.Από την παρέα μου είχα "παρασύρει" 1-2 αλλά πρόσκαιρα.Επίσης στο νησί μου γνώριζα ορισμένα άτομα με επιφανειακό ενδιαφέρον σαν αυτούς που απλώς χαζεύουν το καράβια στο λιμάνι.
> Με την έκδοση του "Ε" αλλά πολύ περισσότερο με την εγγραφή μου στο nautilia το 2010 κατάλαβα ότι  υπάρχουν κ άλλοι,πολλοί συνασθενείς.


εχω δει αρκετά,ενδιαφέροντα εδω στο ναυτιλία,και για να πω την αλήθεια,ο παντελής με κατάφερε να μπω,οσο για τον Ε έχω,ολα τα τεύχη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Γνωρίζεις μήπως κανείς σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκει το Nilos (εννοούν το ποτάμι Νείλο; ) με ΙΜΟ 9311153;

----------


## andria salamis

> Γνωρίζεις μήπως κανείς σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκει το Nilos (εννοούν το ποτάμι Νείλο; ) με ΙΜΟ 9311153;


Εψαξα και βρήκα δυστυχώς,την παλιά του εταιρεία,ειναι φουνταρισμένο Νότια της Κεφαλονιας.

----------


## npapad

> Γνωρίζεις μήπως κανείς σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκει το Nilos (εννοούν το ποτάμι Νείλο; ) με ΙΜΟ 9311153;


Ανήκει στην Ελληνική εταιρεία MARINE TRUST LTD. (CENTROFIN MANAGEMENT INC).

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τον κίνδυνο από τη ρευστοποίηση του φορτίου είχαμε μιλήσει παλιότερα *εδώ* . Στο συνημμένο αρχείο βλέπουμε ένα α΄ρθρο από το βρετανικό Seaways για το θέμα.

----------


## andria salamis

Πριν λίγο Απέπλευσε,το Ελευθερία,στο τσακ το πρόλαβα.
Φιλε Βικτωρα,για εσενα,που γνωρίζω οτι σε ενδιαφέρει.

P1100083.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πριν λίγο Απέπλευσε,το Ελευθερία,στο τσακ το πρόλαβα.
> Φιλε Βικτωρα,για εσενα,που γνωρίζω οτι σε ενδιαφέρει.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181496


Eυχαριστώ φίλε γιά αυτό το ωραίο panamax γιά το οποίο χαιρόμαστε που αφήνει τη ντάνα ανοικτά από το Μπατσί κ θα ξαναταξιδέψει πλέον.
Είναι της παραδοσιακής χιώτικης εταιρείας Poseidon Shg (N.Γ.Λιβανός) κ από τα λίγα με ελληνική σημαία την οποία ελπίζουμε να συνεχίζει να φέρει.
Κατασκευή Ηyundai, Koρέα 2001      76099 dwt     1  B&W      14.5 kts. 
Tώρα είναι στη ράδα του Πειραιά.Άραγε από πλήρωμα πόσους Έλληνες κ μάλιστα Χιώτες να έχει;
Ό,τι κ να'ναι, καλά ταξίδια κ ο Άγιος Νικόλας στην πλώρη τους

----------


## pantelis2009

To Bulk Carrier Strategic Endeavor που έχει δέσει από χθες στην Κυνόσουρα. ¶λλα στοιχεία για το πλοίο:
IMO:*9475727**MMSI: 564180000*
*Call Sign: 9V2493*
*Flag: Singapore [SG]*
*AIS Vessel Type: Cargo*

*Gross Tonnage: 19992*
*Deadweight: 33078 t*
*Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 177.45m &#215; 28.19m*
*Year Built: 2010*
*Status: Active*

*
Read more at http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/...5wfyzg5BRk1.99

STRATEGIC-ENDEAVOR-01-19-05-2018.jpg*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το υπό Λιβεριανή σημαία Bulk Carrier _ΑΝΝΑ Μ_ (1997 - ΙΜΟ 9146613) χθες ανατολικά της Ψυττάλειας με προορισμό την Ελευσίνα. Για τον φίλο μου τον Ανδριανό, τον μερακλή !!!

IMG_0221.jpg__IMG_0226.jpg
_Πειραιάς  - 20/10/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *General Cargo PHOENIX* σημαία Βουλγαρία [BG] κατασκευής 2010 με IMO 9558490 και διαστάσεις 147,55 Χ 23 που βρίσκεται στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ από τις 31/05/2019 γίνεται όπως βλέπουμε αποκατάσταση στη ζημιά που έχει πάθει στο μειωτήρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

PHOENIX-02-11-06-2019.jpg PHOENIX-03-11-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Bulk Carrier MILTIADES II [LR] κατασκευής 2006, ΙΜΟ 9300831, GT 19971 και με διαστάσεις 178,7 Χ 28,06 φωτογραφημένο στο μόλο ΔΕΗ (Κερατσίνι) που βρίσκεται, μάλλον για εργασίες. Καλή συνέχεια.

MILTIADES II 01 02-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## npapad

> To Bulk Carrier MILTIADES II [LR] κατασκευής 2006, ΙΜΟ 9300831, GT 19971 και με διαστάσεις 178,7 Χ 28,06 φωτογραφημένο στο μόλο ΔΕΗ (Κερατσίνι) που βρίσκεται, μάλλον για εργασίες. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> MILTIADES II 01 02-12-2019 copy.jpg


Πλοιοκτήτης η PL Shipping (http://plshipping.com/) των Γρηγορίου Παπαδόπουλου και Γεωργίου Λαμπράκη (τα Π και Λ στο φουγάρο) που δημιουργήθηκε το 2011. *Εδώ* ένα κείμενο για τη δημιουργία της εταιρείας (στα Αγγλικά).

----------


## manoubras 33

To *BLUE MARINER* πριν δέκα χρόνια στο Νεώριο της Σύρου, γιαπωνεζικο βαπόρι του 1982, dwt 37659. Δεν ηταν για επισκέυη, γινόντουσαν έρευνες απο τις αρχές στη θαλάσσια περιοχή για μέλος του πληρώματος που είχε χαθεί...

DSCN3173.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To *BLUE MARINER* πριν δέκα χρόνια στο Νεώριο της Σύρου, γιαπωνεζικο βαπόρι του 1982, dwt 37659. Δεν ηταν για επισκέυη, γινόντουσαν έρευνες απο τις αρχές στη θαλάσσια περιοχή για μέλος του πληρώματος που είχε χαθεί...
> 
> DSCN3173.jpg


Kατασκευής ΙΗΙ,Ιαπωνία   Pielstick 13.8 kn   Διάλυση Ινδία 2012.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *EVANTHIA* πριν απο χρόνια στη Σύρο. Ετος ναυπήγησης 1984 Ιαπωνία, dwt 38289. To βαπόρι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πια, αλήθεια το σινιάλο ποιας Εταιρειας ειναι;

DSCN5894.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *EVANTHIA* πριν απο χρόνια στη Σύρο. Ετος ναυπήγησης 1984 Ιαπωνία, dwt 38289. To βαπόρι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πια, αλήθεια το σινιάλο ποιας Εταιρειας ειναι;
> 
> DSCN5894.jpg


Ως προς την εταιρεία τυχερός είσαι,λέγεται Vulcanus Technical Maritime Enterprises,Πειραιάς.Ένα βαπόρι που ήμουνα,το ΙSLAND SKY  ( δες εταιρεία Chios Maritime του Λιβανού που είχα ανοίξει θέμα ) το πούλησαν σε αυτούς κ θυμάμαι.
Άλλο τίποτα,μόνο ναυπηγείο Kawasaki.

----------


## npapad

> Το *EVANTHIA* πριν απο χρόνια στη Σύρο. Ετος ναυπήγησης 1984 Ιαπωνία, dwt 38289. To βαπόρι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πια, αλήθεια το σινιάλο ποιας Εταιρειας ειναι;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196248





> Ως προς την εταιρεία τυχερός είσαι,λέγεται Vulcanus Technical Maritime Enterprises,Πειραιάς.Ένα βαπόρι που ήμουνα,το ΙSLAND SKY  ( δες εταιρεία Chios Maritime του Λιβανού που είχα ανοίξει θέμα ) το πούλησαν σε αυτούς κ θυμάμαι.
> Άλλο τίποτα,μόνο ναυπηγείο Kawasaki.


Η Vulcanus ανήκει στον ναυπηγό και εφοπλιστή Άρη Θεοδωρίδη που έχει κατασκευάσει και πολλές "παντόφλες" στην Ελλάδα. Κατασκευάστηκε από την Kawasaki (Kobe) με αριθμό κατασκευής 1359 και IMO 8307193. Μετονομάστηκε MARY το 2013 και πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang το 2015.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σας ευχαριστω!
Πάλι πριν απο δέκα χρόνια στη Συρο το *CLEANTHES* (CAPITAL MANAGEMENT SERVICE SA) πρωην ΟLYMPIC MIRACLE του Ωνάση, βαπόρι του 1984 Ιαπωνία , dwt 29670 

DSCN3033.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σας ευχαριστω!
> Πάλι πριν απο δέκα χρόνια στη Συρο το *CLEANTHES* (CAPITAL MANAGEMENT SERVICE SA) πρωην ΟLYMPIC MIRACLE του Ωνάση, βαπόρι του 1984 Ιαπωνία , dwt 29670 
> 
> DSCN3033.jpg


Nαυπήγησης ΝΚΚ  Αυτό φίλε manoubras δεν χρειάστηκε να το βρω, έχουν πολλά ναυπηγεία την ταυτότητά τους .
Sulzer 9500 HP. Διάλυση Ινδία 2016 ως MALIA,σημαία Σιέρρα Λεόνε.
Παλιά εταιρεία,του κ. Βογιατζίδη

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό πλοιο* ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ* στη Σύρο πριν απο 11 χρόνια, βαπόρι του 1984 ναυπηγημένο στη Γλασκώβη της Σκωτίας. 45090 dwt. Nηολόγιο Χίου. Εταιρια διαχείρισης Adelfia Shipping. To βαπόρι πηγε για διάλυση πριν 5 χρονια σαν MARSI. Eαν κανω καποιο λαθος παρακαλώ διορθωστε με.

P7040051.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το bulk carrier *ATHOS* της Helikon Shipping Enterprises συμφερόντων κ.Παπαίωαννου, σε ενα πέρασμα πριν μερικά χρόνiα στο Νεωριο, βαπόρι του 2004 ναυπήγηση Tsuneishi, Ιαπωνία. dwt 52423. Το βαπόρι έχει μετονομαστεί σε WHITE BAY κ έχει περάσει στα χέρια της Pacific Basin με έδρα το Χονγκ Κόνγκ.

DSCN8148.jpg DSCN8111.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το bulk carrier *ATHOS* της Helikon Shipping Enterprises συμφερόντων κ.Παπαίωαννου, σε ενα πέρασμα πριν μερικά χρόνiα στο Νεωριο, βαπόρι του 2004 ναυπήγηση Tsuneishi, Ιαπωνία. dwt 52423. Το βαπόρι έχει μετονομαστεί σε WHITE BAY κ έχει περάσει στα χέρια της Pacific Basin με έδρα το Χονγκ Κόνγκ.
> 
> DSCN8148.jpg DSCN8111.jpg


Eίναι χτισμένο στο Τsuneishi των Φιλιππίνων.ΟΚ γιαπωνέζικο πιάνεται.Η Ηelikon παραδοσιακή εταιρεία κ ο κ.Παπαϊωάννου είναι από τους London Greeks.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Eίναι χτισμένο στο Τsuneishi των Φιλιππίνων.ΟΚ γιαπωνέζικο πιάνεται.Η Ηelikon παραδοσιακή εταιρεία κ ο κ.Παπαϊωάννου είναι από τους London Greeks.


Είναι ανδριώτικη οικογένεια; Το πλοίο πρωταγωνιστής στο Swell της Ι. Καρυστιάνη λεγόταν ΑΘΩΣ ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είναι ανδριώτικη οικογένεια; Το πλοίο πρωταγωνιστής στο Swell της Ι. Καρυστιάνη λεγόταν ΑΘΩΣ ...


Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά κ το όνομα δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο ειτε γιά το Όρος ειτε γιά 1 από τους 3 σωματοφύλακες.

----------


## manoubras 33

Όταν η Elmar είχε βαπόρια... Ας δούμε το *LION* Έτος Ναυπήγησης 2000 Ιαπωνία, 31651 dwt. Νομίζω το τελευταίο που πούλησε η Εταιρια πριν κλείσει. Άραγε να ταξιδεύει ακόμη το πλοίο;

DSCN8801.jpg
Σύρος, Γενάρης 2014

----------


## npapad

> Όταν η Elmar είχε βαπόρια... Ας δούμε το *LION* Έτος Ναυπήγησης 2000 Ιαπωνία, 31651 dwt. Νομίζω το τελευταίο που πούλησε η Εταιρια πριν κλείσει. Άραγε να ταξιδεύει ακόμη το πλοίο;
> 
> DSCN8801.jpg
> Σύρος, Γενάρης 2014


Υπάρχει ακόμα σαν Βρετανικό GREENWICH. Δείτε *εδώ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όταν η Elmar είχε βαπόρια... Ας δούμε το *LION* Έτος Ναυπήγησης 2000 Ιαπωνία, 31651 dwt. Νομίζω το τελευταίο που πούλησε η Εταιρια πριν κλείσει. Άραγε να ταξιδεύει ακόμη το πλοίο;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196826
> Σύρος, Γενάρης 2014


 Saiki 1999 32267 dwt μηχανή Αkasaka.

----------


## manoubras 33

To Bulk Carrier *CHRISTINA B* ναυπήγησης του 2007 με σινιόλο της Techomar Shipping.
DSCN2608 2014.jpg
Σύρος Νεώριον, Δεκ 2014

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To Bulk Carrier *CHRISTINA B* ναυπήγησης του 2007 με σινιόλο της Techomar Shipping.
> DSCN2608 2014.jpg
> Σύρος Νεώριον, Δεκ 2014


56071 dwt   Mitsui,Ιαπωνία   ΜΑΝ Β&W 14.5 kts
Το βαπόρι είναι γραμμένο ως CHRISTINAB.

----------


## manoubras 33

Άλλο ένα γιαπωνέζικο Bulk Carrier 28432 dwt το *ΤΗΕTIS* της Οικογένειας Ανδρεάδη, πρίν μερικά χρόνια μετά απο επισκεύη.

DSCN9572.jpg
Σύρος Νεώριον.
Κάπου έχω και άλλες φώτο με πλοια της Παραδοσιακής Εταιρειας, θα τα δούμε στην πορεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλο ένα γιαπωνέζικο Bulk Carrier 28432 dwt το *ΤΗΕTIS* της Οικογένειας Ανδρεάδη, πρίν μερικά χρόνια μετά απο επισκεύη.
> 
> DSCN9572.jpg
> Σύρος Νεώριον.
> Κάπου έχω και άλλες φώτο με πλοια της Παραδοσιακής Εταιρειας, θα τα δούμε στην πορεία.


Imabari 2014 B&W 14.0 kts
Iστορική εταιρεία άλλοτε κολοσσός,όπως συμβαίνει με πολλές άλλωστε,έχει 4 μόνο bulkers με παραδοσιακά μυθολογικά ονόματα παλαιοτέρων πλοίων της.
Χ Φ στο σινιάλο είναι από το Χατζηφραγκούλης, 1ο επώνυμο του ιδρυτή της εταιρείας Χιώτη καθηγητή Στρατή Ανδρεάδη.
Φίλε περιμένω με ανυπονησία να ανεβάσεις κ τις άλλες φωτό πλοίων της εταιρείας.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Imabari 2014 B&W 14.0 kts
> Iστορική εταιρεία άλλοτε κολοσσός,όπως συμβαίνει με πολλές άλλωστε,έχει 4 μόνο bulkers με παραδοσιακά μυθολογικά ονόματα παλαιοτέρων πλοίων της.
> Χ Φ στο σινιάλο είναι από το Χατζηφραγκούλης, 1ο επώνυμο του ιδρυτή της εταιρείας Χιώτη καθηγητή Στρατή Ανδρεάδη.
> Φίλε περιμένω με ανυπονησία να ανεβάσεις κ τις άλλες φωτό πλοίων της εταιρείας.


Εδώ είμαστε, λοιπόν...καταρχάς ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες. Στα γρήγορα βρήκα 2 φώτο με βαπόρια της Εταιρείας, η μία μου ανήκει κ η αλλή ειναι του καραβολάτρη Dieter Pots απο το Shipspotting.
*CRINIS* Δεξαμενισμός καλοκαίρι του 2014.
*IVI* ωραιο βαπόρι, εδω βγαίνοντας απο δεξαμενή στο Νεωριον, Αυγουστος 2004.

CRINIS NEORION SYROS.jpg Ship+Photo+Ivi.jpg
Θα κοιτάξω να ανέβασω και το DORIS και ότι άλλο βρω στα κιτάπια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ είμαστε, λοιπόν...καταρχάς ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες. Στα γρήγορα βρήκα 2 φώτο με βαπόρια της Εταιρείας, η μία μου ανήκει κ η αλλή ειναι του καραβολάτρη Dieter Pots απο το Shipspotting.
> *CRINIS* Δεξαμενισμός καλοκαίρι του 2014.
> *IVI* ωραιο βαπόρι, εδω βγαίνοντας απο δεξαμενή στο Νεωριον, Αυγουστος 2004.
> 
> CRINIS NEORION SYROS.jpg Ship+Photo+Ivi.jpg
> Θα κοιτάξω να ανέβασω και το DORIS και ότι άλλο βρω στα κιτάπια...


CRINIS   I-S Shipyard Ιαπωνία 2011   28050 dwt   MAN B&W 14.0 kts
IVI                 Hitachi Iαπωνία 1979   26697 dwt           B&W 18.0 kts ( ! )   Διάλυση Πακιστάν 2009

Ορίστε κ το DORIS μιά κ το βρήκα
                Shimanami Iαπωνία 2008  28352  dwt  MAN  B&W 14.0 kts  Πώληση 2010  Σήμερα GEKI STAR

H εταιρεία ανέκαθεν είχε νεότευκτα κ πάντα  ιαπωνικά.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ορίστε κ το DORIS μιά κ το βρήκα
>                 Shimanami Iαπωνία 2008  28352  dwt  MAN  B&W 14.0 kts  Πώληση 2010  Σήμερα GEKI STAR
> 
> H εταιρεία ανέκαθεν είχε νεότευκτα κ πάντα  ιαπωνικά.


Δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου

doris 1.jpg doris 2.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα ακόμη ωραιο bulk carrier είναι και το *CALYPSO N* του Νομικού, ναυπήγησης 1983.

CALYPSO N NEORION.jpg

SYROS NEORION 2008
Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους με υγεία!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα ακόμη ωραιο bulk carrier είναι και το *CALYPSO N* του Νομικού, ναυπήγησης 1983.
> 
> CALYPSO N NEORION.jpg
> 
> SYROS NEORION 2008
> Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους με υγεία!


Minaminippon Ιαπωνία   33009 dwt   B&W   A.M.Nomikos   Διάλυση ως SILVER STAR
Καλή Ανάσταση!!!

----------


## manoubras 33

*LAMBAY* (LAVINIA BULK LTD) συμφερόντων Οικογένειας Λασκαρίδη. Κατασκευή 2011 Κίνα 75038 dwt

DSCN3221.jpg 
Σύρος Νεώριον, Γενάρης 2015

----------


## manoubras 33

*UNION ERWIN* 55733 dwt Ιαπωνία 2011 εργασίες επισκευής μετα απο αβαρία...η πλώρη δεν κολακεύει το βαπόρι.

DSCN3635.jpg

Σύρος, Σεπτ. 2011

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *UNION ERWIN* 55733 dwt Ιαπωνία 2011 εργασίες επισκευής μετα απο αβαρία...η πλώρη δεν κολακεύει το βαπόρι.
> 
> DSCN3635.jpg
> 
> Σύρος, Σεπτ. 2011


Nαυπηγείο ΙΗΙ   Wartsila  14.5 kts    Πλοιοκτησίας Σκούφαλου
Υπάρχουν κ χειρότερες πλώρες.Το έχω ξαναδει σε άλλο βαπόρι.Γιά να κερδίσουν λίγα μέτρα;;

----------


## manoubras 33

*MIGHTY PLEIADES* (Arion Shipping ltd) 68962 dwt ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 1997, το 2016 πήγε για διάλυση στο Πακιστάν.

DSCN3483.jpg DSCN3468.jpg
Σύρος 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulk Carrier *LALINDE* (Hellas Confidence Shipmanagement) 18909 dwt ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2005.

DSCN7077.jpg
Σύρος Νεώριον 2011

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Bulk Carrier *LALINDE* (Hellas Confidence Shipmanagement) 18909 dwt ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2005.
> 
> DSCN7077.jpg
> Σύρος Νεώριον 2011


Nαυπηγείο Yamanishi   MAN B&W 14.4 kts Σημαία Φιλιππίνων όπως πολλά της εταιρείας.

----------


## manoubras 33

To *AFRICA GRAECA* του Εφοπλιστή Ευάγγελου Αγγελάκου (ANGELAKOS HELLAS) στη ράδα για μπόνκερ, 74133 dwt Ιαπωνία 2002.

DSCN1918.JPG 
Σύρος, Μάιος 2020

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To *AFRICA GRAECA* του Εφοπλιστή Ευάγγελου Αγγελάκου (ANGELAKOS HELLAS) στη ράδα για μπόνκερ, 74133 dwt Ιαπωνία 2002.
> 
> DSCN1918.JPG 
> Σύρος, Μάιος 2020


Nαυπηγείο Νamura   B&W  14.9 kts
Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ η ονοματολογία των πλοίων της εταιρείας στα λατινικά,ξεφεύγει από τα συνηθισμένα.Πρώτο ή δεύτερο συνθετικό στο όνομα σε όλα σχεδόν τα βαπόρια GRAECIA ή GRAECA.Φαίνεται κάποιος φιλόλογος θα υπάρχει στην οικογένεια του Αιγνουσιώτη κ. Αγγελάκου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulk Carrier* NENA A* του Φωστηρόπουλου (Fairsky Shipping) ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 1994 dwt 43193. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Ινδία (Aλάνγκ) το 2016 σαν ΖΕΝΑ Α 

DSCN5791.jpg 
Σύρος Νεώριον 2012

----------


## alkeos

> Το Bulk Carrier* NENA A* του Φωστηρόπουλου (Fairsky Shipping) ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 1994 dwt 43193. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Ινδία (Aλάνγκ) το 2016 σαν ΖΕΝΑ Α 
> 
> DSCN5791.jpg 
> Σύρος Νεώριον 2012


Και πίσω του το Πρωτεύς

----------


## manoubras 33

Το bulk carrier *ALEXIS* (TOMASOS BROTHERS) Nαυπήγηση Ισπανία 1984, 27048 dwt. To βαπόρι πήγε για διάλυση το 2012 στην Κίνα.

ALEXIS.JPG 
Σύρος Νεωριον 2010

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το bulk carrier *ALEXIS* (TOMASOS BROTHERS) Nαυπήγηση Ισπανία 1984, 27048 dwt. To βαπόρι πήγε για διάλυση το 2012 στην Κίνα.
> 
> ALEXIS.JPG 
> Σύρος Νεωριον 2010


Mηχανή Sulzer. Tα απανιόλικα δεν φημίζονται κ σαν κατασκευές.

----------


## manoubras 33

*NANA Z* (Century Bulk Carriers, Chandris Hellas) στη ράδα για μπόνκερ, ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2009, dwt 93234.

DSCN2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *NANA Z* (Century Bulk Carriers, Chandris Hellas) στη ράδα για μπόνκερ, ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2009, dwt 93234.
> 
> DSCN2016.jpg


 Eίναι χωριστές εταιρείες που ανήκουν στην οικογένεια Χανδρή.Φέρει το κλασικό φορτηγίσιο σινιάλο της οικογένειας.

----------


## manoubras 33

*MYGHTY MICHALIS* της Αrion Shipping ναυπήγηση 1995 Ιαπωνία 71695 dwt στη Σύρο το καλοκαίρι του 2014, το βαπόρι πήγε για διάλυση στην Ινδία το 2016.

DSCN0328.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ανεβάζω στο θέμα και ένα φορτηγό της Ιστορικής Ναυτικής Οικογένειας Λυκιαρδόπουλου. Το *ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΝΑ* ναυπήγηση 2010 Iαπωνία 82139 dwt μετά απο δεξαμενισμό στη Σύρο το 2015.

DSCN3576.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ανεβάζω στο θέμα και ένα φορτηγό της Ιστορικής Ναυτικής Οικογένειας Λυκιαρδόπουλου. Το *ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΝΑ* ναυπήγηση 2010 Iαπωνία 82139 dwt μετά απο δεξαμενισμό στη Σύρο το 2015.
> 
> DSCN3576.jpg


 Nαυπηγείο Τsuneishi   MAN B&W  14.5 kts.
Eφοπλιστική οικογένεια με 250 χρόνια ιστορία!

----------


## manoubras 33

*CARAVOS HORIZON* πήγε για διάλυση το 2012, γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι 68438 dwt του 1985. Eταιρία δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, θα ψάξω και για το CARAVOS GALAXY που είχε περάσει για δεξαμενή απο εδώ τότε.

caravos horizon.JPG
Σύρος 2008

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Φορτηγό *PARANA WARRIOR* της Polembros Bulkers του Εφοπλιστή Σπ.Πολέμη στη ράδα της Σύρου για μπόνκερ. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2007 στην Ιαπωνία 28415 dwt.

DSCN2448.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Φορτηγό *PARANA WARRIOR* της Polembros Bulkers του Εφοπλιστή Σπ.Πολέμη στη ράδα της Σύρου για μπόνκερ. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2007 στην Ιαπωνία 28415 dwt.
> 
> DSCN2448.jpg


Nαυπηγείο Shimanami  ( θυγατρικό του Imabari )   B&W  14.0 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Κινεζικών συμφερόντων αλλά κ ναυπήγησης του 2016 το Bulk Carrier *TOP GRACE* 61458 dwtγια πετρέλαια στη ράδα. διαχειρίστρια Fairweather Streamship co.ltd

DSCN0374.jpg
Σύρος 2019

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulk Carrier *ALEX KING* dwt 23991 ναυπήγηση Ιmabari Ιαπωνία 1980, το βαπόρι πήγε για διάλυση το 2012 στην Τουρκία.

DSCN4983.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Bulk Carrier *ALEX KING* dwt 23991 ναυπήγηση Ιmabari Ιαπωνία 1980, το βαπόρι πήγε για διάλυση το 2012 στην Τουρκία.
> 
> DSCN4983.jpg


 Xαρακτηριστικά γιά γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια μόνο,η μπίγα κατάπλωρα που είχαν αρκετά πριν από μερικά χρόνια ενώ στα άλλα αμπάρια ήταν κρένια κ οι στάντηδες που βάζουν στις πάντες γιά την ξυλεία.

----------


## manoubras 33

To *OΣΤΡΙΑ Σ* 76444 dwt της Οrder Shipping του κ.Σκιαθίτη ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2008 Jiangnan Shipyard. Το 2016 πουλήθηκε και μετονομάστικε σε PANAMAX OSTRIA οπού το διαχειρίζεται η Cyprus Sea Lines.

DSCN7847.jpg 
Σύρος 2013

----------


## manoubras 33

Πάμε να δούμε ένα βαπόρι που δεν υπάρχει πια, της Cyprus Sea Lines όπου ανέφερα κ παραπάνω. Πρόκειται για το *PANAMAX APPLAUSE* 69123 DWT Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 1997. Το βαπόρι πήγε για διάλυση το 2015 στο Πακιστάν.

DSCN6431.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Στη ράδα της Σύρου έφτασε αυτές τις μέρες για μπόνκερ κ στόρια το *ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ* της Οικογένειας Λυκιαρδόπουλου, προερχόμενο απο Νότια Ασία. Το όμορφο (για τα γούστα μου) βαπόρι 82329 DWT ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία Tsuneishi Shipbuilding το 2006. Μετα την ολιγοήμερη παραμονή στη ράδα, βλέπω τώρα οτι τραβάει για Τσανάκκαλε.

DSCN2506.JPG DSCN2513.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στη ράδα της Σύρου έφτασε αυτές τις μέρες για μπόνκερ κ στόρια το *ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ* της Οικογένειας Λυκιαρδόπουλου, προερχόμενο απο Νότια Ασία. Το όμορφο (για τα γούστα μου) βαπόρι 82329 DWT ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία Tsuneishi Shipbuilding το 2006. Μετα την ολιγοήμερη παραμονή στη ράδα, βλέπω τώρα οτι τραβάει για Τσανάκκαλε.
> 
> DSCN2506.JPG DSCN2513.JPG


Όχι φίλε δεν είναι μόνο γιά τα γούστα σου. Τα γιαπωνέζικα αρέσεουν σε όποιον ξέρει από βαπόρια κ το Τsuneishi δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση αλλά παρατηρώ ότι ακολουθεί σχέδια του Mitsui . 1 MAN B&W 14.5 kts.
O Λυκιαρδόπουλος είναι από τις πιό σοβαρές κ παλιότερες εταιρείες.

----------


## manoubras 33

Άλλο ένα Ελληνικών συμφερόντων στη ράδα για μπόνκερ, προερχόμενο απο Ουκρανία το φορτωμένο *NAVIOS HOPE* της κυρίας Αγγ.Φράγκου. 75397 dwt ναυπήγηση Κawasaki Iαπωνία 2005. Μόλις νετάρουν με τον ανεφοδιασμό, πάει για Τζακάρτα Ινδονησία.

DSCN2951.JPG
Σύρος 03/09/2020

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλο ένα Ελληνικών συμφερόντων στη ράδα για μπόνκερ, προερχόμενο απο Ουκρανία το φορτωμένο *NAVIOS HOPE* της κυρίας Αγγ.Φράγκου. 75397 dwt ναυπήγηση Κawasaki Iαπωνία 2005. Μόλις νετάρουν με τον ανεφοδιασμό, πάει για Τζακάρτα Ινδονησία.
> 
> DSCN2951.JPG
> Σύρος 03/09/2020


Είναι χτισμένο από την Universal Shipbuilding,συγχώνευση κάποτε των κολοσσών Ηitachi κ ΝΚΚ,αυτό στα πρώην της Ηitachi.Mηχανή B&W  14.5 kts.

----------


## manoubras 33

*SIR ALBERT* (Hellas Confindence Shipmanagement) 15962 DWT Xingang Shipbuilding Κίνα 1996. 'Εχει πουληθεί κ έχει μετονομαστεί σε GOLDEN SEA.

DSCN1290.jpg
Σύρος 2010

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *SIR ALBERT* (Hellas Confindence Shipmanagement) 15962 DWT Xingang Shipbuilding Κίνα 1996. 'Εχει πουληθεί κ έχει μετονομαστεί σε GOLDEN SEA.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198053
> Σύρος 2010


To έχουν με το ίδιο όνομα Αιγύπτιοι.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulk Carrier *THOR JUPITER* 37049 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κορέα, ναυπηγείο Ηyundai το 1986, πήγε για διάλυση το 2012 στο Alang της Ινδίας.

THOR JUPITER.jpg
Pάδα Σύρου 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Bulk Carrier *THOR JUPITER* 37049 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κορέα, ναυπηγείο Ηyundai το 1986, πήγε για διάλυση το 2012 στο Alang της Ινδίας.
> 
> THOR JUPITER.jpg
> Pάδα Σύρου 2012


Aυτό ήταν του Σκανδιναβού Thoresen που εδώ κ χρόνια έχει εταιρείες σε Ταϊλάνδη κ Σιγκαπούρη.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *WAFFLE RACER* 26467 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 1996 Guangzhou Shipyard, πλέον έχει μετονομαστεί σε Α RACER και το διαχειρίζεται η Warwhal Maritime με έδρα τον Πειραιά.

DSCN4470.jpg
Σύρος 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *WAFFLE RACER* 26467 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 1996 Guangzhou Shipyard, πλέον έχει μετονομαστεί σε Α RACER και το διαχειρίζεται η Warwhal Maritime με έδρα τον Πειραιά.
> 
> DSCN4470.jpg
> Σύρος 2012


Διαχειρίζεται από την Μarine Sea Services του Χιώτη Γεωργίου Σκαρβέλη.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ενα βαπόρι της Ιστορικής παραδοσιακής Οικογένειας Καρρά, Carras (Hellas) SA. Το φορτηγό *AQUATAURUS* 60238 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 2017 στο ναυπηγείο Μarine Uniter (JMU) της Ιαπωνίας. Ράδα Σύρου 01/10/2020

DSCN3107.jpg DSCN3096.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενα βαπόρι της Ιστορικής παραδοσιακής Οικογένειας Καρρά, Carras (Hellas) SA. Το φορτηγό *AQUATAURUS* 60238 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 2017 στο ναυπηγείο Μarine Uniter (JMU) της Ιαπωνίας. Ράδα Σύρου 01/10/2020
> 
> DSCN3107.jpg DSCN3096.jpg


Xαρά μου να βλέπω παραδοσιακές εταιρείες κ μάλιστα χιώτικες.Η Carras ( Hellas ) είναι του Τζων Καρρά,του λεγόμενου "Αμερικάνου".Στα πράγματα τώρα είναι η εγγονή του.
Το βαπόρι έχει μηχανή Wartsila κ ταχύτητα 14,0 kts.
H JMU είναι συγχώνευση των κολοσσών ΙΗΙ,Ηitachi,NKK.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulk carrier *FERMITA* 52380 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 2001 Tsuneishi Shipbuilding Ιαπωνία. Εδώ με τα σινιάλα της Νορβηγικής J.J UGLAND το βαπόρι έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΧΙΝ ΗΑΙ TONG 15 λογικά κινέζους. 

DSCN4258.jpg 
Σύρος Νεώριον 2011

----------


## manoubras 33

To *ZINI* όταν το είχε η ELMAR, γιαπωνέζικο Bulk Carrier 28412 dwt Έτος ναυπήγησης 1998 Hakodate Dock. Έχει πουληθεί σε κινέζους κ έχει μετονομαστεί σε SEA HONOR.

DSCN5460.jpg
Σύρος 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To *ZINI* όταν το είχε η ELMAR, γιαπωνέζικο Bulk Carrier 28412 dwt Έτος ναυπήγησης 1998 Hakodate Dock. Έχει πουληθεί σε κινέζους κ έχει μετονομαστεί σε SEA HONOR.
> 
> DSCN5460.jpg
> Σύρος 2012


Δίπλα ένα του Φωστηρόπουλου.

----------


## manoubras 33

*ATLANTIC ISLAND* ναυπήγηση Stocznia Shipyard Γδύνια Πολωνία 2001 7616 DWT. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε GEORGIY USHAKOV ρωσικών συμφερόντων. 

DSCN2774.jpg 
Σύρος 2011

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *DANOS Z* της Dalomar Shipping στη ράδα μετά από δεξαμενισμό, 46492 dwt ναυπήγηση Μitsui Iαπωνία 2001.

DSN39233.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*SUNFLOWER E* νηολόγιο Γένοβα, ανήκε σε μια Ιταλική εταιρία που έχει πτωχευση. Αργότερα βγήκε σε πλειστηριασμό κ πέρασε σε χέρια Ελληνικής εταιρίας, με όνομα ΒENEDITO και πρόσφατα μετονομάστηκε σε SANDRA. Το πλοίο 13000 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2009 Zhejiang Donghong Shipyard.

DSCN2601.jpg
Σύρος 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

*YASA H.MULLA*
Χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία στο Ναυπηγείο Hishino Meisho corp. το 2011 φορτηγό 83482 DWT της Τουρκικής YASA Holding SA.

DSCN7661.jpg
Σύρος 2013

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *YASA H.MULLA*
> Χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία στο Ναυπηγείο Hishino Meisho corp. το 2011 φορτηγό 83482 DWT της Τουρκικής YASA Holding SA.
> 
> DSCN7661.jpg
> Σύρος 2013


Aν διακρίνω καλά,ήλθε με ζημιές από σύγκρουση.Το ναυπηγείο ανήκει στο Sanoyas το οποίο χτίζει σε σχέδια του Μitsui όπως κ  η μηχανή είναι κατασκευής Μitsui δλδ μάλλον Β&W.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Aν διακρίνω καλά,ήλθε με ζημιές από σύγκρουση.Το ναυπηγείο ανήκει στο Sanoyas το οποίο χτίζει σε σχέδια του Μitsui όπως κ  η μηχανή είναι κατασκευής Μitsui δλδ μάλλον Β&W.


Ναι είχε έρθει με αβαρία, προσέκρουσε σε προβλήτα στο Πορτ Σαιντ. Το ναυπηγείο της Σύρου πιο κοντά για επισκευή.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulk Carrier *NIKATOR* της Evalend Shipping του Εφοπλιστή Κρίτων Λεντούδη στη ράδα για μπόνκερ, φορτομένο κ προερχόμενο απο το λιμάνι Diliskelesi της Τουρκίας. 28336 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 2009 Ιmabari Shipbuilding Iαπωνία. Tωρα τραβάει Ραβέννα.

nikator.jpg
Ράδα Σύρου 20/11/2020

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Bulk Carrier *NIKATOR* της Evalend Shipping του Εφοπλιστή Κρίτων Λεντούδη στη ράδα για μπόνκερ, φορτομένο κ προερχόμενο απο το λιμάνι Diliskelesi της Τουρκίας. 28336 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 2009 Ιmabari Shipbuilding Iαπωνία. Tωρα τραβάει Ραβέννα.
> 
> nikator.jpg
> Ράδα Σύρου 20/11/2020


Άλλη μιά χιώτικη εταιρεία,ναυπηγείο Shimanami ( θυγατρικό Ιmabari )  MAN B&W 14.5 kts.
Έχει κ στάντηδες γιά ξύλα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Κατασκευασμένο στα Ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία Naikai Zosen Corp το Bulk/Lumber Carrier *JUDI ALAMAR* Λιβανέζικων συμφερόντων. 28760 dwt ναυπήγησης του 1995. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε DYNAMIC M.

DSCN8975.jpg JUDI ALAMAR.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατασκευασμένο στα Ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία Naikai Zosen Corp το Bulk/Lumber Carrier *JUDI ALAMAR* Λιβανέζικων συμφερόντων. 28760 dwt ναυπήγησης του 1995. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε DYNAMIC M.
> 
> DSCN8975.jpg JUDI ALAMAR.jpg


Tώρα σημαία Μπελίζ,τουρκικών συμφερόντων.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *MARQUISE* της Οικογένειας Ευσταθίου πήγε για διάλυση το 2015 σαν ΜΑRGO στο Πακιστάν (Gadani) Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Βραζιλία Estaleiro Maua το 1983.

MARQUISE.jpg 
Ράδα Σύρου 2013

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το φορτηγό *MARQUISE* της Οικογένειας Ευσταθίου πήγε για διάλυση το 2015 σαν ΜΑRGO στο Πακιστάν (Gadani) Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Βραζιλία Estaleiro Maua το 1983.
> 
> MARQUISE.jpg 
> Ράδα Σύρου 2013


 Παλιά χιώτικη εταιρεία που τα βαπόρια της αρχίζουν από Μ. Η Βραζιλία κάποτε είχε παρουσία στις ναυπηγήσεις κ την προτιμούσαν κάποιοι Έλληνες.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Παλιά χιώτικη εταιρεία που τα βαπόρια της αρχίζουν από Μ. Η Βραζιλία κάποτε είχε παρουσία στις ναυπηγήσεις κ την προτιμούσαν κάποιοι Έλληνες.


Θυμάμαι κάποια βαπόρια της Εταιρείας όπως το ΜERAKLIS, το ΜΙCHALAKIS, το ΜARPESSA E SD14 ωραίο βαπόρι αυτο. Όντως όλα απο Μ.

----------


## manoubras 33

Βulk Carrier* EIRINI K* πήγε για διάλυση το 2016 στο Alang της Ινδίας. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1996 στο Split της Κροατίας. 41712 dwt Διαχειρίστρια JME Navigation Αθήνα.

DSCN8169.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θυμάμαι κάποια βαπόρια της Εταιρείας όπως το ΜERAKLIS, το ΜΙCHALAKIS, το ΜARPESSA E SD14 ωραίο βαπόρι αυτο. Όντως όλα απο Μ.


To ΜΑRPESSA E  ήταν το τελευταίο SD14 που χτίστηκε στον κόσμο.Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει  πλέον χώρος γιά τέτοια βαπόρια.Είχε περάσει κ από Πειραιά στα τελευταία του.
Kαλή Χρονιά φίλε.

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο την ράδα της Σύρου πρίν λίγες μέρες για μπόνκερ. Ένα Τούρκικο φορτηγάκι το* SKYMOON 1* του 1984, και το *MAJULAH HARBOURFRONT* Σιγκαπουρέζικων συμφερόντων 81922 dwt 2014 Tsuneishi Group (Zhousan) προερχόμενο από Ρωσία με προορισμό την Αίγυπτο.

DSCN3682.jpg DSCN3707.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο την ράδα της Σύρου πρίν λίγες μέρες για μπόνκερ. Ένα Τούρκικο φορτηγάκι το* SKYMOON 1* του 1984, και το *MAJULAH HARBOURFRONT* Σιγκαπουρέζικων συμφερόντων 81922 dwt 2014 Tsuneishi Group (Zhousan) προερχόμενο από Ρωσία με προορισμό την Αίγυπτο.
> 
> DSCN3682.jpg DSCN3707.jpg


To τούρκικο βλέπω είχε μπίγες πρώτα κ τις αφαίρεσαν όπως συμβαίνει συχνά σε τέτοια βαπόρια.
Έχει περάσει κ από Έλληνες.
Παράξενο όνομα το σιγκαπουριάνικο.Πάναμαξ γιαπωνέζικο κατασκευής στην Κίνα.

----------


## manoubras 33

> To τούρκικο βλέπω είχε μπίγες πρώτα κ τις αφαίρεσαν όπως συμβαίνει συχνά σε τέτοια βαπόρια.
> Έχει περάσει κ από Έλληνες.
> Παράξενο όνομα το σιγκαπουριάνικο.Πάναμαξ γιαπωνέζικο κατασκευής στην Κίνα.


Το Όνομα MAJULAH ίσως να προέρχεται απο τον Εθνικό ύμνο της Σιγκαπούρης ''Majulah Singapura'' (Eμπρος Σιγκαπούρη) απ' ότι διαβάζω. Το τούρκικο ψιλοαδιάφορο σκαρί το ανέβασα για τον λόγο που μας λέτε. Σαν SITIA BAY Δούλευε πολύ συχνά Ελλάδα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας προσθέσω κ ένα Bulk Carrier όπου αρκετοί φίλοι θα το θυμούνται από το ατύχημα που είχε Δυτικά της Άνδρου το 2013 με το BARU SATU. Το *ΚΑΤΗΕRINE* ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 1997 28711dwt και ανήκε στην Blosson Marinetime (Πειραιάς) Πλέον έχει πουληθεί κ έχει μετονομαστει σε RINA σημαία Β.Κορέας.

DSCN8177.jpg DSCN8179.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Όνομα MAJULAH ίσως να προέρχεται απο τον Εθνικό ύμνο της Σιγκαπούρης ''Majulah Singapura'' (Eμπρος Σιγκαπούρη) απ' ότι διαβάζω. Το τούρκικο ψιλοαδιάφορο σκαρί το ανέβασα για τον λόγο που μας λέτε. Σαν SITIA BAY Δούλευε πολύ συχνά Ελλάδα.


Γι'αυτό είναι περίεργο "Προκυμαία Εμπρός" ( ; )...

----------


## manoubras 33

*DONA ZOITSA* (Αrion Shipping Aθήνα) πήγε για διάλυση το 2016 στο Πακιστάν. Ναυπήγηση Sasebo Iαπωνία 1995 68519 dwt

DSCN0772.jpg
Ράδα Σύρου 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *PACIFIC HOPE* είναι χτισμένο στα Iαπωνικά ναυπηγεία I-S Shipyards το 2011 28200 dwt. Διαχειρίστρια η Ιαπωνική Kasuga Shipping.

DSCN8700.jpg
Σύρος 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

Από το αγκυροβόλιο της Σύρου, αναμονή για Ναυπηγείο εχθές το πρωί, το φορτηγό *IRMA S* του κ.Σκιαθίτη της Order Shipping. Το βαπόρι πρόσφατα είχε προσαράξει έμφορτο σε αβαθή στην Πρέβεζα στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου 2020. Το ωραίο αυτό Bulk Carrier Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2008 Κanda Shipbuilding 32295 dwt.

IRMA S.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 1995 Hakodate Dock 24137 dwt το Bulk Carrier *ALLEGRA* στις 04-02-2021 φουνταρισμένο και μία με πορεία το ναυπηγείο για δεξαμενισμό. Διαχειρίστρια Pilot Shipping L.T.D. Θεσσαλονίκη.

DSCN3977.jpg IMG_20210204_173502.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 1995 Hakodate Dock 24137 dwt το Bulk Carrier *ALLEGRA* στις 04-02-2021 φουνταρισμένο και μία με πορεία το ναυπηγείο για δεξαμενισμό. Διαχειρίστρια Pilot Shipping L.T.D. Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> DSCN3977.jpg IMG_20210204_173502.jpg


Μηχανή Μitsubishi UE 14.0 kts.Διαχειρίστρια Seahawk Maritime,Αθήνα.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Μηχανή Μitsubishi UE 14.0 kts.Διαχειρίστρια Seahawk Maritime,Αθήνα.


Λάθος στοιχεία πάλι βρήκα... Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ.Βικτωρα

----------


## manoubras 33

*ST.MARFA* 39416 dwt Ναυπήγηση Osaka Shipbuilding Ιαπωνία 1982, το 2012 πήγε για διάλυση στην Ινδία.

ST.MARFA.jpg 
Ράδα Σύρου 2010

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk Carrier *ΑTLANTIC PROMISΕ* για αποκατάσταση βλάβης στην Σύρο το 2012, διαχειρίστρια Navision Group Δανία, πήγε για διάλυση το 2017 στο Πακιστάν σαν GULMAR τούρκικων συμφερόντων.Nαυπηγήθηκε το 1986 στην Ιαπωνία Kawasaki Heavy Industries.

DSCN4010.jpg DSCN4016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bulk Carrier *ΑTLANTIC PROMISΕ* για αποκατάσταση βλάβης στην Σύρο το 2012, διαχειρίστρια Navision Group Δανία, πήγε για διάλυση το 2017 στο Πακιστάν σαν GULMAR τούρκικων συμφερόντων.Nαυπηγήθηκε το 1986 στην Ιαπωνία Kawasaki Heavy Industries.
> 
> DSCN4010.jpg DSCN4016.jpg


Ως τουρκικό είχαν αφαιρεθεί τα κρένια.

----------


## manoubras 33

*NAVISION ALLIANCE* ναυπήγηση Kanda Shipbuilding Ιαπωνία 1995 28460 dwt.

DSCN2320.jpg
Σύρος 2014

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *NAVISION ALLIANCE* ναυπήγηση Kanda Shipbuilding Ιαπωνία 1995 28460 dwt.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198800
> Σύρος 2014


Yπάρχει ως ALLIANCE τουρκικών συμφερόντων

----------


## alkeos

Το PANDA σήμερα το πρωί

P3030138.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το DESERT OSPREY (όσο φαίνεται τέλος πάντων)

P3030139.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το PANDA σήμερα το πρωί
> 
> P3030138.jpg


 Γερμανικών συμφερόντων,34960 dwt ,ναυπήγηση Hakodate Iαπωνία 2018.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το DESERT OSPREY (όσο φαίνεται τέλος πάντων)
> 
> P3030139.jpg


Tραβάει τώρα γιά Αλιάγα μάλλον σκραπ φορτωμένο.Είναι του Κουμάνταρου,Μitsui Iαπωνία 2015  55837 dwt.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulker *DIMITRIOS S* (Bright Navigation Πειραιάς) πήγε για διάλυση σαν GNS DONGHAE στο Μπανκλαντές το 2016. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1990 Daewoo Κορέα, 66088 dwt. 

DSCN5494.jpg
Σύρος 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Bulker *DIMITRIOS S* (Bright Navigation Πειραιάς) πήγε για διάλυση σαν GNS DONGHAE στο Μπανκλαντές το 2016. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1990 Daewoo Κορέα, 66088 dwt. 
> 
> DSCN5494.jpg
> Σύρος 2012


 Tων Αφών Στεφάνου ήταν.

----------


## alkeos

Το BLUEFISH αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P3070003.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*ATLAS FORCE* (Atlas Marine SA) όταν το είχε η Οικογένεια Ξυνταράκου, έχει πουληθεί σε σενεγαλέζικη εταιρεία και έχει μετονομαστεί σε DJILOR. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 1998 Xingang Shipyard 5054 dwt

DSCN7805.jpg 
Σύρος 2013

----------


## alkeos

Στο κεφάλι της 4ης Προβλήτας, όπως φαίνεται από την 1η, το MEDI ZUOZ της d' AMICO

P3130069.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Στην ανατολική πλευρά της 6ης Προβλήτας, όπως φαίνεται από την 1η (το ηλιοβασίλεμα δεν βοηθάει καθόλου) το DESERT SPRING ξεφορτώνοντας χώμα για νικέλιο (κλασικό φορτίο για το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, καθώς μετά πηγαίνει σε εργοστάσια με κλίβανους των Σκοπίων, όπου βρίσκεται το μοναδικό πλέον εργοστάσιο παραγωγής νικελίου στην Ευρώπη).

P3130072.jpg


και μια χτεσινή, δίπλα δίπλα το Supramax DESERT SRPING και το  Handymax HALIL SAHIN, και τα δύο προερχόμενα από την Ακτή του  Ελεφαντοστού (συγνώμη για την ποιότητα, η φωτο είναι πολύ μακρινή, τραβηγμένη απ' την απέναντι ακτή, το Καραμπουρνάκι της Καλαμαριάς και πολύ θολή λόγω ομίχλης)


P3120143.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο κεφάλι της 4ης Προβλήτας, όπως φαίνεται από την 1η, το MEDI ZUOZ της d' AMICO
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199029


Νηολόγιο Λουξεμβούργου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην ανατολική πλευρά της 6ης Προβλήτας, όπως φαίνεται από την 1η (το ηλιοβασίλεμα δεν βοηθάει καθόλου) το DESERT SPRING ξεφορτώνοντας χώμα για νικέλιο (κλασικό φορτίο για το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, καθώς μετά πηγαίνει σε εργοστάσια με κλίβανους των Σκοπίων, όπου βρίσκεται το μοναδικό πλέον εργοστάσιο παραγωγής νικελίου στην Ευρώπη).
> 
> P3130072.jpg
> 
> 
> και μια χτεσινή, δίπλα δίπλα το Supramax DESERT SRPING και το  Handymax HALIL SAHIN, και τα δύο προερχόμενα από την Ακτή του  Ελεφαντοστού (συγνώμη για την ποιότητα, η φωτο είναι πολύ μακρινή, τραβηγμένη απ' την απέναντι ακτή, το Καραμπουρνάκι της Καλαμαριάς και πολύ θολή λόγω ομίχλης)
> 
> 
> P3120143.jpg


Nα υποθέσω ότι εκεί είναι η ελεύθερη ζώνη; Κ το νικέλιο πάει στα Σκόπια με τραίνα;
Το ΗΑLIL SAHIN φυσικά είναι  τούρκικο,γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι του 2001 48377 DWT, πρώην ΜΥSTRΑS ανήκε στην παραδοσιακή εταιρεία του κ. Παπαϊωάννου.

----------


## alkeos

> Nα υποθέσω ότι εκεί είναι η ελεύθερη ζώνη; Κ το νικέλιο πάει στα Σκόπια με τραίνα;
> Το ΗΑLIL SAHIN φυσικά είναι  τούρκικο,γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι του 2001 48377 DWT, πρώην ΜΥSTRΑS ανήκε στην παραδοσιακή εταιρεία του κ. Παπαϊωάννου.


Ναι, είναι στην ελεύθερη ζώνη και μάλιστα, κατά (χρονική) σύμπτωση με την κουβέντα μας, πριν μόλις 5 μέρες αποφασίστηκε η επέκτασή της, όπως αναφέρει το σχετικό ΦΕΚ. Για το άλλο ερώτημά σου, το μικρότερο ποσοστό πάει με τραίνα (μεγάλη κουβέντα αυτή, εμπλέκονται πολλά και διάφορα και περίεργα όπως καταλαβαίνεις), το μεγαλύτερο με νταλίκες (αν και το τελευταίο διάστημα έχει μεταβληθεί κάπως το ποσοστό υπέρ της σιδηροδρομικής μεταφοράς).

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk Carrier *DION* (Union Commercial Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση Kanda Shipyard Ιαπωνία 1994 28510 dwt. Κατά το παρελθόν το είχε και η Αmbros σαν ΤΗΕΟΜΙΤΟR, πλέον εμφανίζεται σαν UNIVERSE ALLIANCE.

DION.JPG
Σύρος 2010

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bulk Carrier *DION* (Union Commercial Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση Kanda Shipyard Ιαπωνία 1994 28510 dwt. Κατά το παρελθόν το είχε και η Αmbros σαν ΤΗΕΟΜΙΤΟR, πλέον εμφανίζεται σαν UNIVERSE ALLIANCE.
> 
> DION.JPG
> Σύρος 2010


H  Union Commercial είναι του Χιώτη κ.Σκούφαλου.Ναύπηγησης Κanda,Ιαπωνία.Μηχανή Akasaka,
Tώρα είναι κινέζικων συμφερόντων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι, είναι στην ελεύθερη ζώνη και μάλιστα, κατά (χρονική) σύμπτωση με την κουβέντα μας, πριν μόλις 5 μέρες αποφασίστηκε η επέκτασή της, όπως αναφέρει το σχετικό ΦΕΚ. Για το άλλο ερώτημά σου, το μικρότερο ποσοστό πάει με τραίνα (μεγάλη κουβέντα αυτή, εμπλέκονται πολλά και διάφορα και περίεργα όπως καταλαβαίνεις), το μεγαλύτερο με νταλίκες (αν και το τελευταίο διάστημα έχει μεταβληθεί κάπως το ποσοστό υπέρ της σιδηροδρομικής μεταφοράς).


Θεωρώ το τραίνο ως συμφερότερο μέσο γιά την μεταφορά τόσου φορτίου.Αλλά γιατί γίνεται αυτή η εναλλαγή με τις νταλίκες;

----------


## alkeos

> Θεωρώ το τραίνο ως συμφερότερο μέσο γιά την μεταφορά τόσου φορτίου.Αλλά γιατί γίνεται αυτή η εναλλαγή με τις νταλίκες;


Προφανώς και σιδηροδρομικά οι μεταφορές είναι ταχύτερες και οικονομικότερες, τυχαίο είναι που σε Ευρώπη και Αμερική εμπορικός ντόκος σημαίνει και ράγες από "αρχαιοτάτων" χρόνων;

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα μία (σημερινή) του MEDI ZUOZ, από άλλη οπτική γωνία

P3160084.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το HALIL SAHIN σήμερα το πρωί λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή του

P3180020.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*GEORGIOS S* (Bright Navigation) των Αδελφών Στεφάνου, πήγε για διάλυση το 2013 στο Πακιστάν. Ναυπήγησης 1987 Hyundai Heavy Industries Κορέα 64368 dwt

DSCN3976.jpg DSCN3979.jpg
Σύρος 2011

----------


## alkeos

Αν και η φωτο δε διεκδικεί "δάφνες ποιότητας", το αντίθετο, μες στην καταχνιά και "κρυμμένο" πίσω από τον κυματοθραύστη του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης, το TIAN SHOU της COSCO. Εντύπωση προκαλεί η πλώρη του, κάθετη, ο τύπος της οποίας έχει υιοθετηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια σε αρκετούς τύπων πλοίων (π.χ. expedition - και όχι μόνο - κ/ζ).

P3200002.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MARIAM M. Όμορφο σουλούπι, ωραίο κομοδέσιο

P3230008.jpg P3230053.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το COE LENI αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P3230010.jpg P3230032.jpg P3230064.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες φίλε alkeos.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *ΑΝΑRITA* πήγε για διάλυση το 2013 στο Alang της Ινδίας ως ST.PAVEL. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1985 Osaka Shipbuilding Iαπωνια 40461 dwt.

DSCN1211.jpg 
Ράδα Σύρου 2011

----------


## alkeos

> Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες φίλε alkeos.


Υποχρέωσή μας (των καραβολατρών της Θεσσαλονίκης)  :Smile:  φίλες manoubras, ακολουθούν και άλλες

----------


## alkeos

Δύο ακόμα σημερινές του COE LENI. Η δεύτερη κατά το ηλιοβασίλεμα

P3240001.jpg P3240018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το MARIAM M. Όμορφο σουλούπι, ωραίο κομοδέσιο
> 
> P3230008.jpg P3230053.jpg


Όπως το περίμενα τούρκικο, κατασκευή  κ πλοιοκτησία με σημαία Τόγκο κ νηογνώμονα της πλάκας, το έχουν στο black list.

----------


## alkeos

Δύο ακόμα, με πιο καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα και από πρύμα του TIAN SHOU με το περίεργο σουλούπι της COSCO που είχε δέσει στο κεφάλι της 4ης Προβλήτας

P3250010.jpg P3250011.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μία ακόμα του COE LENI, απ' την άλλη μπάντα

P3250017.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MISSOURIBORG αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P3250022.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Βulker *ASIRAT* πήγε για διάλυση το 2017 στην Τουρκία. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1992 στην Ρουμανία 25739 dwt. Tο είχε και ο Γουρδομιχάλης κάποτε ως KAVO MALEAS

ασιρατ 2.jpg Ασιρατ.jpg
Σύρος 2013

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Βulker *ASIRAT* πήγε για διάλυση το 2017 στην Τουρκία. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1992 στην Ρουμανία 25739 dwt. Tο είχε και ο Γουρδομιχάλης κάποτε ως KAVO MALEAS
> 
> ασιρατ 2.jpg Ασιρατ.jpg
> Σύρος 2013


 Ωραίο βαπόρι,οι Ρουμάνοι κάνουν καλές κατασκευές.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ωραίο βαπόρι,οι Ρουμάνοι κάνουν καλές κατασκευές.


Ισχύει! Είναι καλοί fitter (ηλεκτροσυγκολητες) οι Ρουμάνοι.

----------


## alkeos

Το NEVA LEADER 2. Σουλούπι για ποτάμια και κανάλια

P4020011 (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το NEVA LEADER 2. Σουλούπι για ποτάμια και κανάλια
> 
> P4020011 (2).jpg


Γιά  ποτάμια  κ κανάλια των χωρών της πρώην ΕΣΣΔ άντε κ στα παρακείμενα θαλάσσια λιμάνια. Αλλά το να βγαίνουν στην ανοικτή θάλασσα είναι εγκληματικό.

----------


## manoubras 33

*SEA PULL* 177533 DWT Nαυπήγηση Μitsui Ichichara Ιαπωνία 2006. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε GREEN GALAXY.

DSCN4261.jpg
Σύρος 2015

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *SEA PULL* 177533 DWT Nαυπήγηση Μitsui Ichichara Ιαπωνία 2006. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε GREEN GALAXY.
> 
> DSCN4261.jpg
> Σύρος 2015


 Mινεραλάδικο,τώρα σιγκαπουριάνικων συμφερόντων.

----------


## alkeos

Το F. ARSLAN

P4040003 (2).jpg P4040027 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MEKHANIK CHEREVKO

P4040006 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το UNWIND

P4040012 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το UMS ALBEDO

P4040017 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το NIL DEMIR

P4060117 (2).jpg

----------


## captparis

Μετα απο αρκετη αναζητηση στο διαδυκτιο καταφερα να βρω το πρωτο μου πλοιο σαν Δοκιμος Πλοιαρχος στις 14/02/1984
Κατασκευη του 1956 στο KOCKUMS - MALMO - SWEDEN , Deadweight 19980 , GRT 13408Flag Supplier.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μετα απο αρκετη αναζητηση στο διαδυκτιο καταφερα να βρω το πρωτο μου πλοιο σαν Δοκιμος Πλοιαρχος στις 14/02/1984
> Κατασκευη του 1956 στο KOCKUMS - MALMO - SWEDEN , Deadweight 19980 , GRT 13408Flag Supplier.jpg


Cassiopeia-05.jpgΔεν είναι  δύσκολο να βρεθεί φωτό του πλοίου.Αυτή εδώ είναι από το photoships όπως αυτή που ανέβασες είναι από το shipspotting.Eίναι κανόνας γα γράφουμε την πηγή.
Κλασικό σκανδιναβικό μινεραλάδικο της εποχής του.Θεωρείται το πρώτο ποντοπόρο bulker.Aγοράστηκε από την Golden Union του Βενιάμη το 1979 κ πήγε γιά σκραπ στην Τουρκία το 1986. 1 ΜΑΝ 7200 HP  14.0 KN.

----------


## manoubras 33

*AMINE BULKER* (Lauritzen Bulkers) 26717 dwt ναυπήγηση Shin Kochi Iαπωνία 2006. Έχει πουληθεί σε Ινδούς, το 2018 έγινε μετασκευή - μετατροπή σε τσιμενταδικο με όνομα PENNA SURAKSHA.

AMINE BULKER.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 2009

----------


## alkeos

Το IMA

P4100007 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και εκεί που φωτογραφίζαμε την αναχώρηση του Αρμενιστή, να σου και ένα τσιμεντάδικο να κάνει ανάποδα στη λεκάνη του επιβατικού σταθμού... Το SEAVEN LUCK

P4140187 (2).jpg P4140195 (2).jpg P4140196 (2).jpg P4140198 (2).jpg

Εντύπωση προκαλούν οι "μπερδεμένοι" και περίπλοκοι μηχανισμοί στην κουβέρτα του...

P4140197 (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και εκεί που φωτογραφίζαμε την αναχώρηση του Αρμενιστή, να σου και ένα τσιμεντάδικο να κάνει ανάποδα στη λεκάνη του επιβατικού σταθμού... Το SEAVEN LUCK
> 
> P4140187 (2).jpg P4140195 (2).jpg P4140196 (2).jpg P4140198 (2).jpg
> 
> Εντύπωση προκαλούν οι "μπερδεμένοι" και περίπλοκοι μηχανισμοί στην κουβέρτα του...
> 
> P4140197 (2).jpg


 NKK,Iαπωνία 1988  7477dwt  12.0 kn.
Όντως ο μηχανισμός φορτοεκφόρτωσης είναι περίεργος κ διαφέρει απο τα τσιμεντάδικα ευρωπαϊκής πρεέλευσης τα οποία στην Ελλάδα είναι ανύποαρκτα.

----------


## alkeos

Το AZOV CONCEPT

P4170006 (2).jpg P4170193 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το NAVIS 5

P4170008 (2).jpg P4170194 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το bulker AMSTEL STORK

P4190006_edited.jpg P4190103_edited.jpg P4190111_edited.jpg P4190124_edited.jpg P4190130_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το bulker AMSTEL STORK
> 
> P4190006_edited.jpg P4190103_edited.jpg P4190111_edited.jpg P4190124_edited.jpg P4190130_edited.jpg


Οshima,Ιαπωνία 2016  60437 dwt  Τriton Navigation,Oλλανδία

----------


## alkeos

Το RENI προσεγγίζοντας τη ράδα

P4220242 (2).jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*ATLAS WIND* (Αtlas Marine SA, Αθήνα)
Κίνα 1997 Jiangzhou Shipbuilding 5196 dwt

DSCN6308.jpg
Σύρος 2012

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα ένα "ποταμόπλοιο" στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης, το VOLODYMYR SHARKOV

P4240338_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δυο φωτο του AMSTEL STORK στο κεφάλι της 4ης Προβλήτας

P4240448_edited.jpg P4240459_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα ένα bulker σήμερα, το ASTRA PERSEUS με την κάθετη πλώρη

P4240454_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμα ένα bulker σήμερα, το ASTRA PERSEUS με την κάθετη πλώρη
> 
> P4240454_edited.jpg


Koρέα 2012  58514 dwt.Tων Ρεθύμνη & Κουλουκουντή,εταιρεία από τις αρχαιότερες.Με το ιστορικό σινιάλο της London Overseas Freighters.
Όσο γιά την πλώρη...η ζωή κύκλους κάνει.Επανήλθαν οι ίσιες αλλά σε νέα μορφή.

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα μια φωτο (σημερινή) του AMSTEL STORK

P4290003_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η πρύμη του BULK BOLIVIA

P4290006.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η πλώρη του CLARKE QUAY και όσο διακρινόταν πίσω από τον κυματοθράυστη

P4290009_edited.jpg P4290015_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το YILMAZ KAPTAN, καθώς προχωρούσε προς τη θέση πρόσδεσής του ανάμεσα στα bulkers QLARKE QUAY και BULK BOLIVIA

P4290029_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πρύμη του BULK BOLIVIA
> 
> P4290006.jpg


Ιαπωνικής πλοιοκτησίας 63465 dwt Imabari,Ιαπωνία 2016  15.7 kn

----------


## alkeos

Και μια μακρινή φωτο των προαναφερθέντων CLARKE QUAY και BULK BOLIVIA να ξεφορτώνουν μαζί στην ανατολική πλευρά της 6ης Προβλήτας του λιμανιού

P4300041_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το GUNDEM MAKBULE

P4300027 (2).jpg P4300062_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το BERAT

P4300030_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα μία του BERAT

P5010039_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δύο ακόμα του GUNDEM MAKBULE

P5010004_edited.jpg P5010024_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το GB PACIFIC αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P5010005_edited.jpg P5010020_edited.jpg P5010038_edited.jpg P5010091_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το 2009 στη νησίδα των εγκαταστάσεων της Σεκαβίν το Bulk Carrier *SUNNY GLORY* τώρα VINALINES SUNRISE βιετναμέζικων συμφερόντων. 56000 dwt Mitsui Tamano Shipbuilding 2006.

DSC03713.JPG
Σύρος 2009

----------


## alkeos

Το DESERT GRACE σήμερα στην 6η Προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης

P5180014_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το DESERT GRACE σήμερα στην 6η Προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης
> 
> P5180014_edited.jpg


 63553 dwt Iαπωνία 2019 του Κουμάνταρου.
Ήλθε από Ακτή Ελεφαντόδοντος,γνωρίζεις τι ξεφορτώνει,μινεράλι;;

----------


## alkeos

> 63553 dwt Iαπωνία 2019 του Κουμάνταρου.
> Ήλθε από Ακτή Ελεφαντόδοντος,γνωρίζεις τι ξεφορτώνει,μινεράλι;;


Κλασικά, νικέλιο

----------


## alkeos

Το MUSTAFA BEY στο κεφάλι της 4ης Προβλήτας

P5210067_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμη μία του DESERT GRACE

P5210071_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το POLAR ILARIA αρόδου

P5220319_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το μικρούλι FRI V

P5220321_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To φορτηγό *ELAZIZ* κατασκευασμένο στην Τουρκία το 2014, 26052 dwt. Aν κρίνω από το όνομα, μάλλον τούρκικων συμφερόντων.

DSCN0202.JPG DSCN0203.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 19/5/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To φορτηγό *ELAZIZ* κατασκευασμένο στην Τουρκία το 2014, 26052 dwt. Aν κρίνω από το όνομα, μάλλον τούρκικων συμφερόντων.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200158 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200159
> Ράδα Σύρου 19/5/2021


Σύμφωνα με το equasis πλοιοκτήτρια η Νονα Μarine Carriers,Lugano Eλβετία.
Mε την Τουρκία συμβαίνει ό,τι κ με την Κίνα.Στην πλειοψηφία τους πολλά βαπόρια χτίζονται εκεί πάνω σε κάποιο βορειοευ-
ρωπαϊκό σχέδιο συνήθως.

----------


## alkeos

Το SIDER IBIZA έτοιμο να μπει στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης

P6010005_edited.jpg P6010023_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το bulker AP DUBRAVA και πίσω του διακρίνεται το επίσης bulker KANG HUAN. Η σκιά στην πρύμη του δεύτερου από μακριά φαινόταν λες και το bulker είχε καταπέλτη  :Friendly Wink: 

P6010010_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το bulker KANG HUAN στην εσωτερική πλευρά της 6ης Προβλήτας... επιτέλους από κοντά!

P1000113_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το bulker TRADE στην εσωτερική πλευρά της 6ης Προβλήτας... επιτέλους από κοντά!

P1000114_edited.jpg P1000122_edited.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Το bulker TRADE στην εσωτερική πλευρά της 6ης Προβλήτας... επιτέλους από κοντά!
> 
> P1000114_edited.jpg P1000122_edited.jpg


Πολυ ομορφες φωτο.

----------


## andria salamis

KANG HONG 29/5/2021 Απόπλους απο Ελευσινα.
KANG HONG.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ ομορφες φωτο.


Ωραίο βαπόρι Ανδριανέ,γιαπωνέζικο το λες αλλά χτισμένο στο Τsuneishi,Φιλιππίνες 2011.Από κινέζικο προτιμότερο.
 58096 dwt μηχανή Μitsui MAN B&W 14.5 kn  σημαία νήσων Μarshall.
Διαχειρίστρια Diligent Holdings,Αθήνα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> KANG HONG 29/5/2021 Απόπλους απο Ελευσινα.
> KANG HONG.jpg


To έκοψα γιά Ιάπωνα αλλά είναι στη θυγατρική της Kawasaki στην Κίνα.
Αυτό μάλιστα! Όχι κινέζικο,κινέζικο! Ωραίο βαπόρι.

----------


## alkeos

Μια μακρινή του TRADE

P1000527_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το μικρό KEVSER S κατά τον απόπλου του από Θεσσαλονίκη

P1000535_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το DESERT HONOUR περιμένοντας τη σειρά του για να ξεφορτώσει σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1000667_edited.jpg P1000677_edited.jpg P1000681_edited.jpg P1000683_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το DESERT HONOUR περιμένοντας τη σειρά του για να ξεφορτώσει σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη
> 
> P1000667_edited.jpg P1000677_edited.jpg P1000681_edited.jpg P1000683_edited.jpg


Άλλο 1 καλό βαπόρι,μιάς καλής εταιρείας  ( Κουμάνταρος ) με ελληνική σημαία κ χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία το 2020!

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα δύο του DESERT HONOUR

P1000706_edited.jpg P1000709_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα μία μακρινή, αλλά με πιο καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα, του TRADE που ακόμα ξεφορτώνει...

P1000713_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Από το αγκυροβόλιο της Σύρου για μπόνκερ στις 15/6/2021 το φορτηγό *BLUE H* 6086 dwt. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2007. 

DSCN0366.JPG DSCN0369.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Δύο ακόμα του DESERT HONOUR, η δεύτερη με φόντο τον Όλυμπο το ηλιοβασίλεμα

P1000722_edited.jpg P1000732_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk Carrier *GANT FLAIR* (Anthony Giavridis Maritime INC) στη ράδα για πετρέλαια στις 25/6/2021. Ναυπήγησης 2010 Marugame Ιαπωνία 28339 dwt.

DSCN0422.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bulk Carrier *GANT FLAIR* (Anthony Giavridis Maritime INC) στη ράδα για πετρέλαια στις 25/6/2021. Ναυπήγησης 2010 Marugame Ιαπωνία 28339 dwt.
> 
> DSCN0422.JPG
> Ράδα Σύρου


 Nαυπηγείο Ιmabari,Marugame είναι τοποθεσία.Μηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W  16.0 kn.Ωραίο βαπόρι.

----------


## manoubras 33

Από το αγκυροβόλιο σήμερα για στόρια το Bulk Carrier *SUN VIL II* (Equinox Maritime Ltd, Aθήνα) φορτωμένο κ προερχόμενο από Ταμάν της Ρωσίας με προορισμό το Ντούρμπαν της Ν.Αφρικής. Ναυπήγηση Mitsui Japan. 56042 dwt του 2013 το βαπόρι.

DSCN0622.JPG DSCN0627.JPG
Σύρος ραδα 29/7/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;624892]Από το αγκυροβόλιο σήμερα για στόρια το Bulk Carrier *SUN VIL II* (Equinox Maritime Ltd, Aθήνα) φορτωμένο κ προερχόμενο από Ταμάν της Ρωσίας με προορισμό το Ντούρμπαν της Ν.Αφρικής. Ναυπήγηση Mitsui Japan. 56042 dwt του 2013 το βαπόρι.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200587 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200588
Σύρος ραδα 29/7/QUOTE]
Μηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W 14.5 kn  Συμφερόντων Γκούμα-Θεοδωρίδη ως γνωστόν.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το* SDS WIND* (SDS Navigation, Ιταλία) Κινέζικη κατασκευή του 2005. 7600 dwt

DSCN0675.jpg
Σύρος αγκυροβόλιο 2/8/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Μερικές εικόνες από την χθεσινή άφιξη του *EQUINOX DREAM* στο Ναυπηγείο Σύρου.

DSCN0766.JPG DSCN0767.JPG DSCN0785.JPG DSCN0791.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μερικές εικόνες από την χθεσινή άφιξη του *EQUINOX DREAM* στο Ναυπηγείο Σύρου.
> 
> DSCN0766.JPG DSCN0767.JPG DSCN0785.JPG DSCN0791.JPG


Kινέζικο γιαπωνέζικο ναυπήγησης Cosco-KHI δλδ Κawasaki 2011 58700 dwt  μηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W 14.5 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *LUBIE* της πολωνικής Polsteam κατά την χθεσινή άφιξη στο Νεώριο της Σύρου εκτάκτως λόγο βλάβης. Κινέζικο του 2011. 29694 dwt

DSCN0913.JPG DSCN0899.JPG DSCN0872.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα τούρκικο με όνομα *HACI HILMI II* στο αγκυροβόλιο για μπονκερ στις 8/8/2021

DSCN0836.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα τούρκικο με όνομα *HACI HILMI II* στο αγκυροβόλιο για μπονκερ στις 8/8/2021
> 
> DSCN0836.jpg


Kλασική τούρκικη κατασκευή.

----------


## manoubras 33

*SDS GREEN* (SDS Navigation, Ιταλία) 8060 dwt

DSCN1321.JPG DSCN1304.JPG
27/8/2021 Ράδα Σύρου

----------


## manoubras 33

Από το αγκυροβόλιο για μπόνκερ το φορτηγό *ΖΟΙ XL* διαχειρίστρια Technomar, Αθήνα.
Χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία το 2006 Tsυneishi. 82489 dwt. Παλαιότερα είχε και κρένια, σπανίζει για μεγέθους πάναμαξ.

DSCN1406.JPG DSCN1403.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 10/9/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από το αγκυροβόλιο για μπόνκερ το φορτηγό *ΖΟΙ XL* διαχειρίστρια Technomar, Αθήνα.
> Χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία το 2006 Tsυneishi. 82489 dwt. Παλαιότερα είχε και κρένια, σπανίζει για μεγέθους πάναμαξ.
> 
> DSCN1406.JPG DSCN1403.JPG
> Ράδα Σύρου 10/9/2021


Tης Τechnomar του κ. Γιουρούκου,πολλά κομμάτια! Μηχανή Β&W 15.0 kn
Πολύ σπάνιο panamax με κρένια.To βαπόρι χτίστηκε γιά τη χιώτικη  Chios Navigation.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulk Carrier *YULIA* 30877 dwt το διαχειρίζεται η γερμανική Minship Management. Χτίστηκε το 2011 στο ναυπηγείο Avic Weihai στην Κίνα.

DSCN1360.JPG DSCN1350.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 3/9/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Στη ράδα της Σύρου στις 04/9/2021 προερχόμενο από την Ουκρανία, το bulker *LMZ CERES* 75200 dwt Κινέζικη κατασκευή (Penglai Zhongbai Jinglu Shipyards) του 2011, Ελληνικών συμφερόντων της Οικ. Μανιού. Πλοιοκτήτρια Εταιρεία LMZ Shipping (Αθήνα)

DSCN1513.JPG DSCN1514.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Τριμαρισμένο για επισκευή στο Ναυπηγείο το Bulk Carrier *DEM FIVE* στις 06/10/2021, διαχειρίστρια Lydia Mar (Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία, Hakodate 2002.

100_1295.JPG 100_1298.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τριμαρισμένο για επισκευή στο Ναυπηγείο το Bulk Carrier *DEM FIVE* στις 06/10/2021, διαχειρίστρια Lydia Mar (Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία, Hakodate 2002.
> 
> 100_1295.JPG 100_1298.JPG


31842 dwt  μηχανή Μitsubishi UE 14.0 kts.
Γράφει στις πάντες το όνομά του λες κ είναι της εταιρείας ή των ναυλωτών.

----------


## manoubras 33

*CANELO ARROW*
Ενδιαφέρον το παρακάτω φορτηγό που έφτασε εδώ στη Σύρο πριν μερικές μερες, προερχόμενο από ΒΙ.ΠΕ Θίσβης, και βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο για εργασίες στα γρανάζια στο no.3 κρένι. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1997 στην Πολωνία στο Ναυπηγείο Stocznia Gdynia.
Ανήκει στη G2 OCEAN μια κοινοπραξία εταιριών, της ελβετικής GEARBULK και της νορβηγικής GRIEG STAR όπου μαζί διαχειρίζονται 130 φορτηγά πλοία.
Δύο φωτογραφίες του, η μια στο αγκυροβόλιο αναμένοντας τις εντολές του πλοηγού, και μια σε ντόκο του Νεωρίου.

100_1306.JPG DSCN1519.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *SEA BRAVE* για εργασίες στις 20/10/2021., πλοιοκτήτρια Genimar Shipping,Aθηνα. Οι Οικογένειες Λιαδή-Κτιστάκη από τη Χίο στηρίζουν τις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές μονάδες της χωρας, φέρνοντας τα πλοία τους Ελλάδα για επισκευές. Το καράβι ναυπηγήθηκε το 2004 στην Ιαπωνία Shin Kochi Jyuko. 

100_1300.JPG DSCN1635.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *SEA BRAVE* για εργασίες στις 20/10/2021., πλοιοκτήτρια Genimar Shipping,Aθηνα. Οι Οικογένειες Λιαδή-Κτιστάκη από τη Χίο στηρίζουν τις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές μονάδες της χωρας, φέρνοντας τα πλοία τους Ελλάδα για επισκευές. Το καράβι ναυπηγήθηκε το 2004 στην Ιαπωνία Shin Kochi Jyuko. 
> 
> 100_1300.JPG DSCN1635.JPG


28657 dwt  μηχανή Μitsubishi UE 14.1 kn
Xιώτες κ αυτοί,το σινιάλο είναι αντιγραφή αυτού της Carras Hellas.

----------


## manoubras 33

> 28657 dwt  μηχανή Μitsubishi UE 14.1 kn
> Xιώτες κ αυτοί,το σινιάλο είναι αντιγραφή αυτού της Carras Hellas.


Ισχύει αυτό, κάνα δυο που μιλούσα το μπέρδεψαν με αυτό. :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ισχύει αυτό, κάνα δυο που μιλούσα το μπέρδεψαν με αυτό.


Το ίδιο έγινε με γνωστό παλιό Συριανό καπετάνιο της ακτοπλοϊας κ χρειάστηκε να του εξηγήσω.
Υπάρχει διαφορά στη γραμματοσειρά του Κ.Ίσως οι πλοιοκτήτες να είχαν σχέση με την εταιρεία του Καρρά.

----------


## manoubras 33

To *ΜΟΗΑWK* ναυπηγήθηκε το 1997 στη Γερμανία, στην καριέρα δείχνει να έχει αλλάξει πολλά ονόματα κ εταιρείες. Ανήκει στην αμερικανική Pacific Gulf Marine, τώρα βρίσκεται στο Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας, κ εκπέμπει στο Ais ως CHIAPAS STAR.

DSCN1585.JPG DSCN1625.JPG
Σύρος 11/10/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα από την άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *SERENITY* στις 31/10/2021 νωρίς το πρωί με πορεία το Νεώριο για επισκευή. Πλοιοκτήτρια Εταιρεία Mercury Maritime της Οικογένειας Μερκούρη. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2011 στο ναυπηγείο της Hyundai Vinashin στο Βιετνάμ. Εχει και ωραίο σινιάλο. 

DSCN1733.JPG DSCN1748.JPG DSCN1767.JPG DSCN1763.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το* GLOBAL FORTUNE* ex ORIENT TRIBUNE μόλις έχει ολοκληρώσει τον δεξαμενισμό του στις 06/11/2021, και παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες. Δέκα χρονών βαπόρι με διαστάσεις 180x30 , χτισμένο στο ναυπηγείο Samjin της Κίνας. Διαχειρίστρια η OceanFleet με εδρα το Μαρούσι Αττικής.

DSCN1793.JPG DSCN1803.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το* GLOBAL FORTUNE* ex ORIENT TRIBUNE μόλις έχει ολοκληρώσει τον δεξαμενισμό του στις 06/11/2021, και παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες. Δέκα χρονών βαπόρι με διαστάσεις 180x30 , χτισμένο στο ναυπηγείο Samjin της Κίνας. Διαχειρίστρια η OceanFleet με εδρα το Μαρούσι Αττικής.
> 
> DSCN1793.JPG DSCN1803.JPG


Σύμφωνα με το equasis,διαχειρίστρια η Global Carriers μάλλον Κύπριοι.
Το σινιάλο μοιάζει με του Ωνάση ίσως οι πλοιοκτήτες να προέρχονται από εκεί.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Σύμφωνα με το equasis,διαχειρίστρια η Global Carriers μάλλον Κύπριοι.


Σωστά, το είδα τώρα κι εγώ, ωστόσο οι εταιρείες Global Carriers και η Ocean Fleet που προανέφερα στεγάζονται στο ιδιο κτίριο. Οπότε σχετίζονται.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *EQUINOX DAWN* (Equinox Maritime LTD) ναυπηγήθηκε το 2002 στην Κροατία. 52015 dwt. Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στη Σύρο για επισκευή αυτές τις μέρες.

DSCN1828.JPG
Σύρος, Νεωριον 10/11/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα πλοίο της Μarmaras Navigation, το *AGIA SOFIA* στις 12/11/2021 στο αγκυροβόλιο για μπονκερ. Έχει και scrubber, άγαρμπο σκαρί κινέζικης κατασκευής του 2016. 82045 dwt.

DSCN1867.JPG DSCN18639.jpg
Ράδα Σύρου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα πλοίο της Μarmaras Navigation, το *AGIA SOFIA* στις 12/11/2021 στο αγκυροβόλιο για μπονκερ. Έχει και scrubber, άγαρμπο σκαρί κινέζικης κατασκευής του 2016. 82045 dwt.
> 
> DSCN1867.JPG DSCN18639.jpg
> Ράδα Σύρου.


 Toυ Διαμαντίδη,πρώην TRADE SPIRIT του Καλλιμανόπουλου που έκλεισε.
Οι πλυντρίδες  που μπαίνουν σε φορτηγά είναι ό,τι χειρότερο από εμφάνιση,μήπως τους νοάζει η καλαισθησία;;;

----------


## manoubras 33

Eνα ωραίο bulk carrier, το *KINATSI* (Hellas Confidence Shipmanagement) στις 21/11/2021 στη Σύρο για προγραμματισμένη επισκευή-δεξαμενισμό. γιαπωνέζικο του 2007 ναυπήγηση. Σημαία Φιλιππίνες, νηολόγιο Μανίλα. 18901 dwt.

DSCN1907.JPG DSCN1927.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eνα ωραίο bulk carrier, το *KINATSI* (Hellas Confidence Shipmanagement) στις 21/11/2021 στη Σύρο για προγραμματισμένη επισκευή-δεξαμενισμό. γιαπωνέζικο του 2007 ναυπήγηση. Σημαία Φιλιππίνες, νηολόγιο Μανίλα. 18901 dwt.
> 
> DSCN1907.JPG DSCN1927.JPG


Ναυπηγείο Υamanishi  μηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W 12.0 Kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *AMSTEL CONFIDENCE* στις 10/12/2021
γιαπωνέζικο του 2011 από Minaminippon Shipbuilding 38503 dwt. Aκομη ένα βαπόρι της εταιρίας για επισκευή, που θα φύγει σαν καινούργιο. 

DSCN2032.JPG DSCN1992.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *AMSTEL CONFIDENCE* στις 10/12/2021
> γιαπωνέζικο του 2011 από Minaminippon Shipbuilding 38503 dwt. Aκομη ένα βαπόρι της εταιρίας για επισκευή, που θα φύγει σαν καινούργιο. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201032 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201033


Διαχειρίστρια η Ηellas Confidence. Mηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W 15.9 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ANEMOS* στη ράδα για μπονκερ προερχόμενο από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας μετά από επισκευή. Ήταν εκεί αρκετούς μήνες. Προηγουμένη ονομασία ORUC REIS προφανώς τούρκικων συμφερόντων. Το Βαπόρι Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 1999, το σινιάλο μοιάζει με αυτό της Olympos Shipmanagement. Οποίος φίλος εχει περισσότερα στοιχεία καλοδεχούμενα!

DSCN2066.JPG
Αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου 17/12/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *ANEMOS* στη ράδα για μπονκερ προερχόμενο από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας μετά από επισκευή. Ήταν εκεί αρκετούς μήνες. Προηγουμένη ονομασία ORUC REIS προφανώς τούρκικων συμφερόντων. Το Βαπόρι Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 1999, το σινιάλο μοιάζει με αυτό της Olympos Shipmanagement. Οποίος φίλος εχει περισσότερα στοιχεία καλοδεχούμενα!
> 
> DSCN2066.JPG
> Αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου 17/12/2021


 32128 dwt πριν 1 μήνα το πήρε κάποια Perama Shipmanagement.Σαν τούρκικο ήταν παρατημένο καιρό στην Αυγούστα,Σικελία.

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk Carrier *JINLING CONFIDENCE* Διαχειρίστρια η γνωστή πλέον Hellas Confidence. Αν και η πλειοψηφία των πλοίων της Εταιρείας είναι γιαπωνέζικα, να και ένα κινέζικο. Κατασκευή του 2017 στο Nanjing Dongze Shipyard 38971 dwt.

DSCN2118.JPG DSCN2070.JPG
Ναυπηγείο Σύρου 24/12/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *YANGTZE XING XIU* 81602 dwt κινεζικής πλοιοκτησίας αλλά και κατασκευής.

DSCN2098.jpg DSCN2084.jpg 
Ράδα Σύρου 19/12/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Φορτωμένο και προερχόμενο από την Τουρκία, στη Σύρο στις 7/1/2021 για μικρής έκτασης εργασίες στα κρένια το Bulk Carrier *LILLY BOLTEN*. Ναυπηγήθηκε στο Tsuji Heavy Industries της Κίνας το 2009. 30765 dwt. To εχει ναυλώσει η Lydia mar (Aθήνα) 
Μετά τις εργασίες αναχώρησε για το Βερακρους του Μεξικό.

DSCN2145.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Από το αγκυροβόλιο για μπόνκερ το* INFINITY SKY* (Fairmont Shipping, Καναδάς) 63466 dwt. Nαυπήγηση Iwagi Zosen Co.Ltd του 2018 το βαπόρι.

DSCN2136.JPG DSCN2137.JPG DSCN2130.JPG
Σύρος 02/01/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

*IJSSEL CONFIDENCE* ναυπήγηση Imabari Iαπωνία 2021
*NANJING CONFIDENCE* ναυπήγηση Κiνα 2017 38916 DWT
Διαχειρίστρια Ηellas Confidence. Σύρος, Φλεβάρης 2022

DSCN2274.JPG DSCN2240.JPG DSCN2263.JPG
Σχεδόν όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας περάσαν κατά καιρούς από την Σύρο για επισκευές.

----------


## alkeos

Το bulker ABK TIGER σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1040422_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το μικρό PATRON αρόδου σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1040472_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

BBC LONDON περιμένοντας τη σειρά του.

P1040473_edited.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Το *ANEMOS* στη ράδα για μπονκερ προερχόμενο από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας μετά από επισκευή. Ήταν εκεί αρκετούς μήνες. Προηγουμένη ονομασία ORUC REIS προφανώς τούρκικων συμφερόντων. Το Βαπόρι Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 1999, το σινιάλο μοιάζει με αυτό της Olympos Shipmanagement. Οποίος φίλος εχει περισσότερα στοιχεία καλοδεχούμενα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201043
> Αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου 17/12/2021


Αυτο μου θυμισε το AEOLOS του 2001 που εχασε το πηδαλιο του στο μυρτωο. Σχεδον αδελφα θα ελεγα φιλε manoubras.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Αυτο μου θυμισε το AEOLOS του 2001 που εχασε το πηδαλιο του στο μυρτωο. Σχεδον αδελφα θα ελεγα φιλε manoubras.


Ναι το θυμάμαι το βαπορι που λες Ανδριανε, ίδιο ναυπηγείο πρέπει να είναι. Ηταν δεμενο εμφορτο εκει στα λιμερια σου. Αργοτερα πηγε Χαλκίδα, μεγαλη αβαρια. Συμφερόντων Βογιατζιδη, ανδριωτες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το bulker ABK TIGER σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201221


Λιβανέζικων συμφερόντων, ναυπήγηση Imabari Ιαπωνία 2002,28473 dwt.

----------


## manoubras 33

*KERASIA S* στη Σύρο στις 7/2/2022 για επισκευή. Ωραίo βαπόρι 33170 DWT Order Shipping της Οικ. Σκιαθίτη. Ναυπήγηση Iαπωνια Kanda.

100_1449.JPG 100_1450.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *KERASIA S* στη Σύρο στις 7/2/2022 για επισκευή. Ωραίo βαπόρι 33170 DWT Order Shipping της Οικ. Σκιαθίτη. Ναυπήγηση Iαπωνια Kanda.
> 
> 100_1449.JPG 100_1450.JPG


 του 2011,μηχανή Μitsubishi 15.8 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στη Ράδα για ανεφοδιασμό ένα νεότευκτο γιαπωνέζικο παναμαξ προερχόμενο από τη Τζέντα, με προορισμό τη Ρωσία. Πρόκειται για το *FJ AZALEA* 82400 DWT του 2021 κατασκευή, από αυτά τα ''νέας γενιάς'' με τις ισιες κ στρογγυλές πλώρες που δεν γοητεύουν...Ναυπηγείο JMU. Διαχειρίστρια FJ Line (Fukujin Kisen) Iαπωνια.

DSCN2308.JPG DSCN2307.JPG DSCN2303.JPG
Aγκυροβολιο Σύρου 16/2/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Δίνουν και τέτοια ονόματα σε βαπόρια. Το panamax *JOHNNY CASH* του 2007 κατασκευή Κίνα 75149 dwt. Διαχειρίστρια EFE Chartering Τουρκικών συμφερόντων. Παλιότερα το είχαν Έλληνες.

DSCN2338.jpg
Ράδα Σύρου
19/2/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα βαποράκι του 1992 χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία στο Miho Shipyard, το *ΑRIA VIBE* 9597 DWT. To διαχειρίζεται η San Nikolla Shipmanagement με γραφεία στην Αλβανία και τον Πειραιά.

DSCN2378.JPG
Σύρος 20/2/2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα βαποράκι του 1992 χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία στο Miho Shipyard, το *ΑRIA VIBE* 9597 DWT. To διαχειρίζεται η San Nikolla Shipmanagement με γραφεία στην Αλβανία και τον Πειραιά.
> 
> DSCN2378.JPG
> Σύρος 20/2/2022


Σημαία Παναμά,9597 dwt  μηχανή Ηanshin 14.2 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk Carrier *YANGHZOU CONFIDENCE* κατασκευή Κίνα 2017, διαχειρίστρια Sumec Shipping,Σιγκαπούρη. 63165 dwt

DSCN2365.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

To *ARETI.GR* της Μ/Maritime του ομίλου Μυτιληναίου, ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνια το 2017, 60243 dwt. Aυτη την ώρα βγαίνει από την μεγάλη δεξαμενή της Σύρου κ θα αναχωρήσει για το Γιβραλτάρ. Καλά ταξίδια!

DSCN2398.JPG DSCN2372.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Το ολλανδικό PIONEER χτες στα νερά του Θερμαϊκού

P1060346_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το buller APPALOOSA περιμένοντας τη σειρά του στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1060364_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το GREAT SHENG WEN στην προβλήτα για χύδην του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1060355_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το PLACID SEA της COSCO ξεφορτώνει στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1060179_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και από bulkers στη Θεσσαλονίκη αυτές τις μέρες έχουμε "πήξει"... Οι ντόκοι φουλ, δεν προλαβαίνουμε να τα φωτογραφήσουμε... Το ALYCIA αρόδου στο Θερμαίκό.

P1060569_edited.jpg P1060658_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MARINA K σήμερα το πρωί στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Ωραίο σουλούπι έχει...

P1060661_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*ALMAR* (Z&G Halcoussis Co) αναχώρηση από το ναυπηγείο μετα από εργασίες επισκευής στις 21/3/2022

100_1499.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο ναυπηγείο, προβλήτα ΑΒ το *SEA MOON* στις 16/3/2022

100_1491.JPG 100_1494.JPG
Νεώριο, Σύρος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο ναυπηγείο, προβλήτα ΑΒ το *SEA MOON* στις 16/3/2022
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201439 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201440
> Νεώριο, Σύρος


Kanda,Ιαπωνία 2002 28657 dwt  Mitsubishi UE 14.0 kn  διαχειρίστρια Genimar.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ALMAR* (Z&G Halcoussis Co) αναχώρηση από το ναυπηγείο μετα από εργασίες επισκευής στις 21/3/2022
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201438


 Χιώτικη εταιρεία,58688 dwt Cosco Kawasaki 2012.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το MARINA K σήμερα το πρωί στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Ωραίο σουλούπι έχει...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201430


 Iαπωνία 2004 32723 dwt.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και από bulkers στη Θεσσαλονίκη αυτές τις μέρες έχουμε "πήξει"... Οι ντόκοι φουλ, δεν προλαβαίνουμε να τα φωτογραφήσουμε... Το ALYCIA αρόδου στο Θερμαίκό.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201428 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201429


34000 dwt Kορέα 2012 διαχειρίστρια Αlloceans του Καλαμωτούση από τη Χίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 34000 dwt Kορέα 2012 διαχειρίστρια Αlloceans του Καλαμωτούση από τη Χίο.


ALYCIA,MARINA K,APPALOOSA έχουν έλθει από Γουατεμάλα,υποθέτω κάποιο μινεράλι.

----------


## alkeos

> ALYCIA,MARINA K,APPALOOSA έχουν έλθει από Γουατεμάλα,υποθέτω κάποιο μινεράλι.


Ναι, κλασικά, νικέλιο... Τώρα χρειάζεται και για άλλα πράγματα, γι' αυτό και η τόση κίνηση.

----------


## alkeos

Το FAST ξεφορτώνοντας στης Θεσσαλονίκη

P1060694_edited.jpg P1060884_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MACKENZIE περιμένοντας τη σειρά του στο Θερμαϊκό

P1060913_edited.jpg P1060917_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

¶λλες 2 φωτο του MARINA K στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1060693_edited.jpg P1060910_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το MACKENZIE περιμένοντας τη σειρά του στο Θερμαϊκό
> 
> P1060913_edited.jpg P1060917_edited.jpg


Κίνα 2016 63204 dwt του κολοσσού που λέγεται Starbulk.Bλέπω μάλλον καλόγουστες πλυντρίδες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το FAST ξεφορτώνοντας στης Θεσσαλονίκη
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201471 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201472


Όνομα με φαντασία! Της οικογένειας Τάττου,σόι με Γουλανδρήδες.
Ηyundai Vinanshin,Βιετνάμ 2012 55398 dwt.

----------


## alkeos

Το LAUSANNE στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1070081_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το ALYCIA ξεφορτώνοντας 

P1070082_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα ένα bulker στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης... OCEANMASTER

P1070103_edited.jpg P1070107_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*SUKRAN S*
Ένα Τoύρκικο βαπόρι του 1985 κατασκευή. 6479 dwt

DSCN2527.JPG DSCN2525.JPG
Σύρος, αγκυροβόλιο 28/3/2022

----------


## alkeos

Χθεσινές φωτο του OCEANMASTER στη ρἀδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1070136_edited.jpg P1070140_edited.jpg P1070147_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το ALYCIA ξεφορτώνοντας χτες στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης. Πίσω του διακρίνεται το ro-ro Eddystone.

P1070132_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το KANG HONG της COSCO χτες αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό.

P1070135_edited.jpg P1070138_edited.jpg P1070148_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Άλλο ένα της Cosco κι εγώ μετά από τον φίλο alkeos, το φορτηγό *PLACID SEA* ωραιότατο βαπόρι 55604 dwt του 2004 ναυπήγηση Νacks - Νantong Κίνα. Στη ράδα της Σύρου στις 03/04/2022 για μπονκερ, προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη.

DSCN2570.JPG DSCN2574.JPG DSCN2579.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλο ένα της Cosco κι εγώ μετά από τον φίλο alkeos, το φορτηγό *PLACID SEA* ωραιότατο βαπόρι 55604 dwt του 2004 ναυπήγηση Νacks - Νantong Κίνα. Στη ράδα της Σύρου στις 03/04/2022 για μπονκερ, προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> DSCN2570.JPG DSCN2574.JPG DSCN2579.JPG


K αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι ιαπωνικό.Βλέπουμε όμως το ναυπηγείο είναι Cosco KHI.

----------


## alkeos

Το LAUSANNE λίγο πριν ολοκληρώσει την εκφόρτωσή του στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1070299_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MARINA K κατά τη διαδικασία εκφόρτωσης στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

P1070304_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το KANG HONG ξεφορτώνοντας στην 6η Προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης.

P1070425_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η πιο πρόσφατη άφιξη bulker στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το IKAN LANDUK

P1070475_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Νέα άφιξη bulker, το AKTI

P1070562_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νέα άφιξη bulker, το AKTI
> 
> P1070562_edited.jpg


Άλλο ένα "ιαπωνοκινέζικο" καθότι ναυπήγησης Tsuneishi (Zhoushan)  2014  57936 dwt
Tης χιώτικης εταιρείας Z & G Halkoussis.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το bulk/lumber *MARITIME VICTORY* Ναυπήγηση Ι-S Shipyard, Ιαπωνία 2010
Το διαχειρίζονται Φιλιππινέζοι.

DSCN2623.jpg DSCN2625.jpg
Αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου 14/4/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Βulk Carrier *DILIGENT* ανοικτά της Σύρου, προερχόμενο από ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας στις 14/4/2022. Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους με υγεία.

DSCN2638.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Βulk Carrier *DILIGENT* ανοικτά της Σύρου, προερχόμενο από ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας στις 14/4/2022. Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους με υγεία.
> 
> DSCN2638.jpg


Kawasaki 2002 50363 dwt σημαία Παναμά Διαχειρίστρια Oryx Shg, Πειραιάς
Καλή Ανάσταση!!!

----------


## alkeos

Το AKTI έχοντας σχεδόν τελειώσει την εκφόρτωσή του στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1070584_edited.jpg P1070603_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το BAO SUCCESS είναι αυτές τις μέρες αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό. Ήρθε άφορτο και έχει τα καπάκια των αμπαριών ανοιχτά

P1070703_edited.jpg P1070716_edited.jpg P1070718_edited.jpg P1070830_edited.jpg P1070861_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Νέα άφιξη σήμερα, το supramax DESERT CALM, έμφορτο.Καιρό είχε να μας έρθει bulker της Atlantic

P1070935_edited.jpg P1070942_edited.jpg P1070946_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νέα άφιξη σήμερα, το supramax DESERT CALM, έμφορτο.Καιρό είχε να μας έρθει bulker της Atlantic
> 
> P1070935_edited.jpg P1070942_edited.jpg P1070946_edited.jpg


Koρέα 2011 57454 DWT 
Aνέκαθεν ποιοτικά βαπόρια του Κουμάνταρου
Μερικά τα βάζει ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## alkeos

Το BAO SUCCESS κατά τη φόρτωσή του

P1080071_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το DESERT CALM συνεχίζει να περιμένει για την εκφόρτωσή του στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1080072_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*FRIEDRICH* ex VECTIS FALCON με την πιο άσχημη πλώρη που έχω δει... Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2012. 8690 dwt. Πλοιοκτήτρια η εγγλέζικη Carisbrooke Shipping.

DSCN2595.jpg
Ράδα Σύρου 4/4/2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *FRIEDRICH* ex VECTIS FALCON με την πιο άσχημη πλώρη που έχω δει... Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2012. 8690 dwt. Πλοιοκτήτρια η εγγλέζικη Carisbrooke Shipping.
> 
> DSCN2595.jpg
> Ράδα Σύρου 4/4/2022


Φίλε,από εδώ κ μπρος θα δεις πολλές άσχημες πλώρες!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό* MICHALIS* της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας Empire Bulkers(Αθήνα) του κ.Σταμάτη Μόλαρη. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2011. 33723 dwt.

DSCN2680.JPG DSCN2675.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 23/4/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk Carrier *TON HIL II* 56047 DWT
Ναυπήγηση Mitsui 2014 Πλοιοκτήτρια Formentos Armadora (Aθήνα) συνεργάτιδα της Equinox Maritime. Ουσιαστικά ίδιοι πρέπει να είναι...

DSCN2891.JPG DSCN2885.JPG
Σύρος, Νεώριον 09/6/2022 πλέον δεξαμενίζεται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bulk Carrier *TON HIL II* 56047 DWT
> Ναυπήγηση Mitsui 2014 Πλοιοκτήτρια Formentos Armadora (Aθήνα) συνεργάτιδα της Equinox Maritime. Ουσιαστικά ίδιοι πρέπει να είναι...
> 
> DSCN2891.JPG DSCN2885.JPG
> Σύρος, Νεώριον 09/6/2022 πλέον δεξαμενίζεται.


Σωστά,συστεγάζονται,πολλά βαπόρια είναι κοινά κ η Equinox φαίνεται διαχειρίστρια του TON HIL II.

----------


## alkeos

Το DE SHENG HAI σήμερα το πρωί

P1130028_edited.jpg P1130033_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*EAGLE TRADER* ex AFRICAN HAWK
Nεο απόκτημα για την διαχειρίστρια FGM Chartering με έδρα τον Πειραιά.
Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2004 27101 DWT
Μόλις τον περασμένο Μάρτιο η εταιρεία πούλησε το προηγούμενο EAGLE TRADER κατασκευής 1997. Τρεις φωτογραφίες από την άφιξη του στο Νεώριο στις 25/6/2022 

DSCN2940.JPG DSCN2973.JPG DSCN2961.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Αφού ξεφόρτωσε, το DE SHENG HAI αποπλέοντας σήμερα το πρωί

P1130233_edited.jpg P1130245_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ELINA B., το οποίο παρέμεινε αρκετές μέρες στο λιμάνι και τη ράδα (συνέβη και το μικρής έκτασης ατύχημα με τη χούφτα κατά τη φόρτωσή του), στις 15, 19, 20 και 30/5

P1090470_edited.jpg P1090637_edited.jpg P1090672_edited.jpg P1100028_edited.jpg P1110061_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

LILA, στις 21/5

P1100156_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

LORENTZOS, 2, 6 και 12/5

P1080321_edited.jpg P1080335_edited.jpg P1080481_edited.jpg P1080493_edited.jpg P1090045_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

NICOLAOS A, 15 και 23/5

P1090447_edited.jpg P1090471_edited.jpg P1100548_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

SEAPEARL, 21, 23 και 28/5

P1100159_edited.jpg P1100324_edited.jpg P1100347_edited.jpg P1100512_edited.jpg P1110013_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

UNITY, 13 και 19/6

P1120099_edited.jpg P1120303_edited.jpg P1120305_edited.jpg P1120307_edited.jpg P1120327_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

DESERT CALM 29/4 και 6/5

P1080153_edited.jpg P1080458_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Μπόλικο πράμα! Πολύ ωραίες, σε ευχαριστούμε alkeos

----------


## alkeos

> Μπόλικο πράμα! Πολύ ωραίες, σε ευχαριστούμε alkeos


Το λιμάνι τους τελευταίους μήνες έχει πάρα πολύ κίνηση φίλε manoubras, από γκαζάδικα (ειδικά τώρα με τον πόλεμο στην Ουκρανία), bulkers, κοντεϊνεράδικα... Απλά λόγω μήνα Πανελλαδικών δεν προλάβαινα να ανεβάσω ταΌ°ποτα και έτσι τώρα αναγκαστικά τις ανεβάζω μαζεμένες... οπότε θα έχει πρίξιμο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> LILA, στις 21/5
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202103


Iαπωνία 2003  28678 dwt   Mitsubishi UE 16.0 Kn
Λιβανέζικων συμφερόντων  σημαία Μπελίζ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> LORENTZOS, 2, 6 και 12/5
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202104 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202105 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202106 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202107 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202108


 Kίνα 2005 53688 dwt
Z&G Halcoussis  (Χιώτες).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> NICOLAOS A, 15 και 23/5
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202109 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202110 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202111


Aδελφό του LORENTZOS,διαχειρίστρια Βlue Planet του Χιώτη κ. Μίχαλου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> UNITY, 13 και 19/6
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202117 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202118 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202119 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202120 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202121


Mitsui 2007  56017 dwt  MAN B&W 14.5 kn
Montana Ship Management,Πειραιάς

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> DESERT CALM 29/4 και 6/5
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202122 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202123


Αtlantic Bulk Carriers του Κουμάνταρου.

----------


## alkeos

"Φρέσκια", σημερινή άφιξη (ο μεσημεριάτικος ήλιος δε βοηθούσε καθόλου για τις φωτο), A RACER

P1130252_edited.jpg P1130271_edited.jpg P1130286_edited.jpg P1130287_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> "Φρέσκια", σημερινή άφιξη (ο μεσημεριάτικος ήλιος δε βοηθούσε καθόλου για τις φωτο), A RACER
> 
> P1130252_edited.jpg P1130271_edited.jpg P1130286_edited.jpg P1130287_edited.jpg


Του 1996, ναυπήγηση Κίνα. Το ειχα βγάλει κι εγω σαν WAFFLE RACER κάποτε, το είχαν χιωτες απο τα Καρδάμυλα.
Νόμιζα οτι ειχε παει για κόψιμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Του 1996, ναυπήγηση Κίνα. Το ειχα βγάλει κι εγω σαν WAFFLE RACER κάποτε, το είχαν χιωτες απο τα Καρδάμυλα.
> Νόμιζα οτι ειχε παει για κόψιμο.


Eίναι του κ.Σκαρβέλη από τα Καρδάμυλα.
Φανταστείτε κινέζικο κινέζικο 26 χρονών σε τι κατάσταση θα είναι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Του 1996, ναυπήγηση Κίνα. Το ειχα βγάλει κι εγω σαν WAFFLE RACER κάποτε, το είχαν χιωτες απο τα Καρδάμυλα.<br>
> Νόμιζα οτι ειχε παει για κόψιμο.


<br>
Eίναι του κ.Σκαρβέλη από τα Καρδάμυλα.<br>Φανταστείτε κινέζικο κινέζικο 26 χρονών σε τι κατάσταση θα είναι.

----------


## manoubras 33

*AIKATERINI* πρώην SBI JAGUAR
Blue Seas Shipping (Αθήνα) Πλοιοκτησίας Σιγάλα, ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2014. 36500 DWT
Φορτωμένο προερχόμενο από Κωνσταντζα Ρουμανίας, με προορισμό την Ακάμπα της Ιορδανίας.
Σύρος 10/7/2022

DSCN3054.JPG DSCN3062.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

To φορτηγό *LILA* στη ράδα αναμένοντας πιλότο, και στο Νεώριο (προβλήτα ΑΒ)
Δανοί πλοιοκτήτες χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, λιβανέζοι ναυλωτές.

100_1595.jpg DSCN3058.JPG
Ιούλιος 2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To φορτηγό *LILA* στη ράδα αναμένοντας πιλότο, και στο Νεώριο (προβλήτα ΑΒ)
> Δανοί πλοιοκτήτες χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, λιβανέζοι ναυλωτές.
> 
> 100_1595.jpg DSCN3058.JPG
> Ιούλιος 2022


Πλοιοκτήτρια Εastern Star Shipping,Βηρυττός.Ήλθε γιά το 5χρονο survey.

----------


## manoubras 33

Κάλο μήνα με το *YOGA* της Sealink Navigation (Αθήνα) που έφτασε στη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό.

DSCN3088.JPG DSCN3091.JPG

----------


## alkeos

HACI ALI SARI σήμερα το πρωί

P1150019_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάλο μήνα με το *YOGA* της Sealink Navigation (Αθήνα) που έφτασε στη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό.
> 
> DSCN3088.JPG DSCN3091.JPG


Iαπωνία 2017 63511 dwt MAN B&W 14.5 kn

----------


## andria salamis

MERAKLIS  απόπλους 8/8/2022
1500.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MERAKLIS  απόπλους 8/8/2022
> 1500.JPG


Eυσταθίου Mitsui 2001 50296 dwt

----------


## alkeos

Νέα άφιξη bulker, το HANDY PERTH

P1150775_edited.jpg P1150781_edited.jpg P1150788_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> Νέα άφιξη bulker, το HANDY PERTH
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202443 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202444 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202445


Eυχαριστουμε! Για κινεζική κατασκευή φαίνεται.

----------


## manoubras 33

*PRINCESS AMNAH* 
Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 1992. Kyokuyo Shipyard 6244 dwt νηολόγιο freetown

DSCN3279.JPG
Αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου 15/8/2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *PRINCESS AMNAH* 
> Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 1992. Kyokuyo Shipyard 6244 dwt νηολόγιο freetown
> 
> DSCN3279.JPG
> Αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου 15/8/2022


 1 Hanshin 12.75 Kn
Eταιρεία Οrient Marine,Πειραιάς Βαπόρια του 92,σημαίες Παλάου κ Σιέρρα Λεόνε,μάλιστα...

----------


## manoubras 33

Διαδικασία ρυμούλκησης και πρόσδεσης του φορτηγού *PANGEO* που έφτασε στο νησί για δεξαμενισμό στις 6/8/2022 
Ελληνικών συμφερόντων, διαχειρίστρια Αmalthia Marine Inc (Aθηνα)
Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2009 57000 DWT

DSCN3141.JPG DSCN3125.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Χτισμένο το 2012 στα ναυπηγεία Hyundai της Κορέας το Bulk Carrier *WESTERN BOHEME* στις 17/8/2022 μπαίνει ναυπηγείο για επισκευή-δεξαμενισμό.
37000 DWT Πλοιοκτήτρια η Westlake με εδρα την Ελβετία.

Τρεις πόζες του πλοίου...
DSCN3363.JPG DSCN3353.JPG DSCN3380.JPG
Σύρος, Νεώριον

----------


## manoubras 33

Προερχόμενο από το λίβανο και πέρασμα από το αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου για στόρια το Bulk Carrier *GANT MUSE* της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας Antony Giavridis Maritime. Οικ. Γιαβρίδη με καταγωγή από την Ανδρο.
Το Βαπόρι είναι του 2004 και ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία Μitsui. 56024 dwt.
Δυο φωτογραφίες. Τώρα τραβάει για το Hereke της Τουρκίας.

DSCN3524.JPG DSCN3522.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προερχόμενο από το λίβανο και πέρασμα από το αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου για στόρια το Bulk Carrier *GANT MUSE* της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας Antony Giavridis Maritime. Οικ. Γιαβρίδη με καταγωγή από την Ανδρο.
> Το Βαπόρι είναι του 2004 και ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία Μitsui. 56024 dwt.
> Δυο φωτογραφίες. Τώρα τραβάει για το Hereke της Τουρκίας.
> 
> DSCN3524.JPG DSCN3522.JPG


MAN B&W 14.5 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Με μπίγες που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά. 
Το *SITHONIA II* στις 15/9/2022 από την βεράντα μου με ολο το φακό καθώς ήταν μακριά. Το πλοίο είναι κατασκευής του 2007 σε ναυπηγείο της Κίνας, το διαχειρίζεται απ' ότι βλέπω η Thalatta Shipping με έδρα την Θεσσαλονίκη.  Αφού πηρε μπονκερ αναχώρησε για Κέρκυρα.

DSCN3545.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με μπίγες που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά. 
> Το *SITHONIA II* στις 15/9/2022 από την βεράντα μου με ολο το φακό καθώς ήταν μακριά. Το πλοίο είναι κατασκευής του 2007 σε ναυπηγείο της Κίνας, το διαχειρίζεται απ' ότι βλέπω η Thalatta Shipping με έδρα την Θεσσαλονίκη.  Αφού πηρε μπονκερ αναχώρησε για Κέρκυρα.
> 
> DSCN3545.JPG


 Όντως με μπίγες κ του 2007 μάλιστα δεν βλέπεις Το βαποράκι είναι κινέζικο κακέκτυπο των τόσων ιαπωνικών ξυλάδικων που κυκλοφορούσαν με το οποίο η εταιρεία έχει αντικαταστήσει το παρόμοιο SITHONIA.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με μπίγες που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά. <br>
> Το <strong>SITHONIA II</strong> στις 15/9/2022 από την βεράντα μου με ολο το φακό καθώς ήταν μακριά. Το πλοίο είναι κατασκευής του 2007 σε ναυπηγείο της Κίνας, το διαχειρίζεται απ' ότι βλέπω η Thalatta Shipping με έδρα την Θεσσαλονίκη.  Αφού πηρε μπονκερ αναχώρησε για Κέρκυρα.<br>
> <br>
> <img src="https://forum.nautilia.gr/attachment.php?attachmentid=202646&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="202646" alt="" id="vbattach_202646" class="previewthumb">


 Όντως με μπίγες κ του 2007 μάλιστα δεν βλέπεις Το βαποράκι είναι κινέζικο κακέκτυπο των τόσων ιαπωνικών ξυλάδικων που κυκλοφορούσαν με το οποίο η εταιρεία έχει αντικαταστήσει το παρόμοιο SITHONIA.<br>
<br>

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΕQUINOX STAR*
Στο ναυπηγείο με φουλ εργασίες πάνω στο πλοίο.

DSCN3650.JPG
25/9/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

*CORINTHIAN SPIRE* (SeaSpire Maritime, Aθήνα) 25/9/2022
Ναυπήγηση Kanda Ιαπωνία 2009 32155 DWT

DSCN3652.JPG 100_1625.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *CORINTHIAN SPIRE* (SeaSpire Maritime, Aθήνα) 25/9/2022
> Ναυπήγηση Kanda Ιαπωνία 2009 32155 DWT
> 
> DSCN3652.JPG 100_1625.JPG


Μitsubishi 14.2 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

To bulk carrier *STADION II* 30124 dwt
Ναυπήγηση Τsuji Heavy Industries Kίνα 2012 διαχειρίστρια Equinox Maritime.

100_1638.JPG DSCN3696.JPG
Οκτώβριος 2022, Σύρος

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *CALYPSO.GR* της Μ/Maritime του ομίλου Μυτιληναίου στη Σύρο για εργασίες στις 19/10/22 
Ναυπήγηση Ιmabari 2017 37800 dwt

100_1641.jpg 100_1640.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*IOANNIS S* (Οrder Shipping, Σκιαθίτης) 13/11/2022 λίγο πριν μπει για δεξαμενή.
 Ναυπήγηση ΙS Shipyard, imabari Ιαπωνία 2012 28401 DWT

DSCN3776Ν.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλο μηνα.
Προβλήτα ΑΒ Νεωριον Σύρου 25/11/2022 Το Bulk Carrier *ASTAKOS* της Empros Lines της Οικ. Δρακοπούλου. Ναυπήγηση 2012 Kawasaki Heavy Industries 58722 dwt

100_1657.jpg 100_1654.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλο μηνα.
> Προβλήτα ΑΒ Νεωριον Σύρου 25/11/2022 Το Bulk Carrier *ASTAKOS* της Empros Lines της Οικ. Δρακοπούλου. Ναυπήγηση 2012 Kawasaki Heavy Industries 58722 dwt
> 
> 100_1657.jpg 100_1654.JPG


MAN B&W 14.5 kn
Bάπορας,χαίρομαι τις εταιρείες που επιμένουν γιαπωνέζικα
Ιστορική εταιρεία η Εmpros μόνο που έχει προ πολλού αποχαιρετίσει τη ελληνική σημσία
Το Lines κατάλοιπο από τότε που έκανε γραμμή Μεσόγειο- Continent.

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk/Lumber Carrier *VANTAGE SWORD* (Vantage Shipping Lines SA)
Χιώτικος αέρας στη ράδα της Σύρου στις 4/12/2022 με ένα φορτηγό της Οικ. Νικολάου Παπαλιου, εγγονός του Ν.Δ.Παπαλιου της ιστορικής Aegis Shipping, με εμφανή τροποποίηση στο σινιάλο όπως πολύ σωστά μου είχε αναφέρει κάποτε ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2009 28310 DWT
την επόμενη αναχώρησε για Κωνστάντζα

DSCN3849.JPG DSCN3842.JPG DSCN3846.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bulk/Lumber Carrier *VANTAGE SWORD* (Vantage Shipping Lines SA)
> Χιώτικος αέρας στη ράδα της Σύρου στις 4/12/2022 με ένα φορτηγό της Οικ. Νικολάου Παπαλιου, εγγονός του Ν.Δ.Παπαλιου της ιστορικής Aegis Shipping, με εμφανή τροποποίηση στο σινιάλο όπως πολύ σωστά μου είχε αναφέρει κάποτε ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2009 28310 DWT
> την επόμενη αναχώρησε για Κωνστάντζα
> 
> DSCN3849.JPG DSCN3842.JPG DSCN3846.JPG


Nαυπηγείο Shimanami  μηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W  16.3 kn Oι στάντηδες που έχει είναι γιά την ξυλεία
Η εταιρεία φέρεται να έχει 3 κομμάτια κ στην ιστορία που έχει στο site της,βλέπουμε ότι η οικογένεια είναι στη ναυτιλία από το 1895 Εντύπωση μου κάνει ότι κανένα απο τα στελέχη δεν είναι γραβατωμένο!
Θύμισέ μου σε παρακαλώ ποιό πλοίο τους είχε έλθει Σύρο κ πότε;;

----------


## manoubras 33

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;633397]
Θύμισέ μου σε παρακαλώ ποιό πλοίο τους είχε έλθει Σύρο κ πότε;;

Διαπιστώνω οτι πρόκειται για το ίδιο βαπόρι, η εταιρεία το ειχε τότε σαν VANTAGE BLADE, αργότερα μετονομάστηκε. Τον Οκτώβριο του 2018 είχε έρθει ναυπηγείο. Στο ποστ 131 στο θέμα του Ναυπηγείου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το* TIBERIUS* της Fortius Ship Management συμφερόντων κ.Φραγκούλη. Ναυπήγηση Shin Kochi Jyuko Ιαπωνία 2013, 33383 DWT

DSCN3813.JPG DSCN3820.JPG
Σύρος 27/11/2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το* TIBERIUS* της Fortius Ship Management συμφερόντων κ.Φραγκούλη. Ναυπήγηση Shin Kochi Jyuko Ιαπωνία 2013, 33383 DWT
> 
> DSCN3813.JPG DSCN3820.JPG
> Σύρος 27/11/2022


Mitsubishi UE 15.6 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα σε όλους με το *OCEAN GLORY* σήμερα και Ωρα 08:00 από ανοικτή θάλασσα με πορεία για μικρή δεξαμενή. Προερχόμενο από Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας.
Διαχειρίστρια Oceanfleet Shipping (Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση Shin kurushima 2003 35552 dwt
Kαι του χρόνου, καλα Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε!

DSCN3897.JPG DSCN3896.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους με το *OCEAN GLORY* σήμερα και Ωρα 08:00 από ανοικτή θάλασσα με πορεία για μικρή δεξαμενή. Προερχόμενο από Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας.
> Διαχειρίστρια Oceanfleet Shipping (Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση Shin kurushima 2003 35552 dwt
> Kαι του χρόνου, καλα Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε!
> 
> DSCN3897.JPG DSCN3896.JPG


 Η κατασκευή παραπέμπει σε ξυλάδικο. Mitsubishi UE 14.6 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *FASSA* επισκευή και δεξαμενισμός. Δεκέμβριος 2022 Νεώριον
Καλή Χρονια σε ολους!

DSCN3863.jpg DSCN3893.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το πρωί διαδικασία ρυμούλκησης για ναυπηγείο του Bulk Carrier *SUN VIL II* 
Ωραίο βαπόρι, Πλοιοκτήτρια Equinox Maritime, Nαυπηγηση Mitsui

DSCN3934.JPG DSCN3939.JPG DSCN3942.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα το πρωί διαδικασία ρυμούλκησης για ναυπηγείο του Bulk Carrier *SUN VIL II* 
> Ωραίο βαπόρι, Πλοιοκτήτρια Equinox Maritime, Nαυπηγηση Mitsui
> 
> DSCN3934.JPG DSCN3939.JPG DSCN3942.JPG


56042 dwt του 2013 μηχανή MAN B&W 14.5 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

14/1/2023 Ωρα 08:00 
Το *BC CALLISTO* έξω απο τα φανάρια της Συρου με πορεία την δεξαμενή.
Διαχειρίστρια FGM Chartering Πειραιάς, Ναυπήγηση Kanda Ιαπωνία 2010 32280 DWT

DSCN3949.JPG

----------

